# Sticky  A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (originally posted 09/11/2001)



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

[Modified by Hawkmoon, 7:54 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

 Ouch!


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LangsamKafer)*

And another plane into another building, wtf...... terrorism sucks....


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LangsamKafer)*

Another!
OMG, Incredible


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

Thats so damn stupid! whoever the pilots are. Autopilot?


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

insane








Why target the world trade center? What the hell is that going to prove?


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

That's the first picture I could find on the internet. You can't even get into cnn.com or any of the other top news sites!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

check out this photo from the washingtonpost.com.


----------



## DownShift (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

The 2nd crashed while CNN was filming the 1st building!!!
I saww the reply of the jet crashing into it!!
Freaking unreal! everyone in NYC has to be going crazy now. This is so terrible!


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DownShift)*

Apparently the second plane was hijacked. Time to go hunt down and nuke Osama bin-Laden or whatever his name is


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (bigelliot)*

The frickin building's burning from the inside out. It's on CBS. Turn on the tube.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

HOw could this be anything but a terrorist attack?
They are saying that the planes were highjacked!


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Volkscience)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why target the world trade center? What the hell is that going to prove?[HR][/HR]​
The center of the American economy is the World Trade Center. Remember the bomb?


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (130_R)*

this is Fing NUTS.. i am listening to the Stern show...


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

They are saying at least one of the planes was hijacked and that the second one was a jet, not a small plane. Not a 747 or anything but I guess a decent sized jet plane.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

WTF is going on? What's the story?
Hijacking?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (PhilHVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's the first picture I could find on the internet. You can't even get into cnn.com or any of the other top news sites!







[HR][/HR]​Yep more or less all overloaded, funny I was gonna check the weather on CNN second before I was informed about this! Couldn't figure out what happened to CNN!?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (130_R)*

Time to put a few nukes at some choice targets...(ok that's just the evil side of me talking)








I can guess that the intellegence community didn't see this coming


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

the second plane was a f--king 727!!!


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*









This is some sick shyt man, there is A LOT of people working in those buildings.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

Goddamn terrorists.
They should cut off all their balls and ram them down their throats before executing them in a public forum.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/front.htm


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

And president bush comes out with the default concillatory speech. What an idiot.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GLIguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the second plane was a f--king 727!!![HR][/HR]​They just updated that it was an American Airlines 767 that took off from Boston.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

One was an AA Boeing 767 from Boston


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

There was nothing conciliatory about those remarks. That's pretty much all he could say at that point.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (the flying grape!)*

I feel sick to my stomach


----------



## phatgolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rob)*

Been listening on the radio.
My company is doing recabling work of the WTC and our guy was supposed to be on the 88th floor at 9 am but was late. Thank God....


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (the flying grape!)*

They are shutting down the city. All bridge, tunnels, etc., have been shut down. All airports are closed. They have declared NYC a no fly zone.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

So where is the plane? Is it IN the building or did it fall to the ground?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (phatgolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Been listening on the radio.
My company is doing recabling work of the WTC and our guy was supposed to be on the 88th floor at 9 am but was late. Thank God....
[HR][/HR]​OMG. Glad to hear that Phatgolf.....


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

Probably some of each... mostly in the building. This is what the terrorists want... piss off the Americans, shut down the city and make people live in fear.


----------



## VWDrvrsWtd (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

My God. My God.
One was a hijacked Boeing 767, American Airlines flight from Boston. One was a 737-size aircraft (the live crash), someone said hijacked from Newark.
I'm shaking. I can't believe it.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

This really could be considered an act of war. I'm at work, so I'm pretty limited to what I can see. What's going on at the ground level? I know the damage a penny can do from those hieghts, what about a damn jumbo jet. This is insane.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

yesterday in the mexican news they were making a report in a omewhere middle east summer camp for kids and they were talking about how they teach to use weapons and trin them to kill "in the name of their god" 
that's sad.


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (the flying grape!)*

This is some crazy poop


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWDrvrsWtd)*

Bush is pi§§ed. And rightly so. This is war-worthy. I'm in tears.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

I'm a little scared, Bush is somewhere in Florida right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

OMG.. if that was a 767... oh no....








All news sites are locked up....
If you get any news about this please post it here.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Bush is heading back to DC right now.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

If I was bush I'd be talking about bringing all the known suspects to justice. Death by lethal injection man.


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

rumor has it more planes have been hijacked as well....


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Bush is headed back to Washington as we speak.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

this is so sad man, what they are doing to the world, these twisted people. it's something to be very scare of... cnn news says that they are closing bridges and tunnels in new york, airports as well


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

It might be some scumbag Americans, a la Tim McVeigh. I tend to think it is foreign terrorists though considering the history of the World Trade Center. If it is we need to strike hard and fast and phuk some people up.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

A bomb just went off at the pentagon!!!


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

Explosion at the pentagon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

i just heard that there is something going on at the Pentegon.. fire and smoke...


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

i'm more concerned about the structures.





















how stable could they be now?


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]OMG.. if that was a 767... oh no....








All news sites are locked up....
If you get any news about this please post it here.[HR][/HR]​Second, just news.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (N2oVWracer)*

This is NUTS!! Holy shyt!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

The White House and Pentagon are being evacuated. There are gaurds on the rooves of both buildings with anti-aircraft missles.
A 'report' says another plane crashed on route 395 in DC
Another explosion at the Pentagon
OMG...


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ramone)*

another plane crashes the pentagon in washington!!!!!! ho god


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

Lethal injection of lead...


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

They're gonna kill bush man. I know it. It's an assasination attempt. The plane crashes and the pentagon are just diversions.


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUKKKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

They just said on FOX news that we are a Nation under seige.
A plane MAY have crashed just across the river from the White House.
Bush should stay in FL for now...


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

It was a "large airliner, possibly hijacked, crashed into the pentagon"


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

The FAA is SHUTTING DOWN all TAKEOFFS NATIONWIDE


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

whoever did this has a hurtin somethig fierce coming their way.....


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

They've hit the white house and pentagon also. A plane hit the pentagon, just fire and smoke at the whitehouse so far.
Holy poop.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

they are interviewing a guy sayin " i saw a huge plane's tail hiting the pentagon".
airports in the usa are close!!!!!


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

Time to carpet bomb the middle east. All of it. Remember in school, if you got in a fight, both of you got in trouble, no matter who started it? Welp, that's about how I'm feeling right now. I heard Palestinians took responsibility, but it's all rumor. Since it's not a legit gov't claming responsibility, we can't possibly attack the true source. If these attacks go un-punished, there will only be more, more heinous things in our near future.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

The Capitol and the Treasury have been evacuated also.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

The plane only clipped the pentagon.
I don't know anything about the whitehouse yet.


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

we need Clinton to come back and help us!!!


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

they are talking about the us army that every army plane is flying patroling the airspace.... no airliner is taking off from now. the ones flying are ordered to land in the nearest airport.


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Should the President be flying back to the Whitehouse right now?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

Guys - if you can copy and paste stories from news sites please post them. I can't get on ANY news sites at all. TIA.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

Where is Bush?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

My God. They just showed the tape of the second plane hitting the WTC. This is horrible.


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

Guys, please dont post rumors, this is the only news I can find right now on this, posts on vortex.


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FatSean)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Time to carpet bomb the middle east. All of it. Remember in school, if you got in a fight, both of you got in trouble, no matter who started it? Welp, that's about how I'm feeling right now. I heard Palestinians took responsibility, but it's all rumor. Since it's not a legit gov't claming responsibility, we can't possibly attack the true source. If these attacks go un-punished, there will only be more, more heinous things in our near future.[HR][/HR]​agreed.... let me push the button.....
everyone who even rattles there swords in are direction should be smited......


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

I'm sure he has a full escort...


----------



## mutcth (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If I was bush I'd be talking about bringing all the known suspects to justice. Death by lethal injection man. [HR][/HR]​Why kill them humanely? Those people on those planes or in that building didn't die humanely. 
Find the group who did this, and blow their asses back to the f'ing stone age.
Tom


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guys - if you can copy and paste stories from news sites please post them. I can't get on ANY news sites at all. TIA.[HR][/HR]​Same here! 
AND PICS pics links seem to work sometimes!


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

I think our president is perfectly safe. They are prepared for things like this. And I think that Bush is going to show just how much of a Republican he is in the months to follow this.


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

TWO MORE EXPLOSIONS ON THE TRADE TOWERS


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

There has just been a huge explosion at the WTC, there is huge OMG..... It looks like smoke spreading 15 blocks surrounding the TWC...


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LangsamKafer)*

a tower fell apart


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAVentoGLX)*

I really dont enjoy being woken up by my answering machine with my mom frantic saying "your dad is fine, he didnt make it into work on time today"














He works in the building next to the Trade Center.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

One of the towers just collapsed


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

*Fire, explosion reported at Defense Department. Two planes also crash into the upper floors of the World Trade Center towers. The extent of casualties is unknown. FBI is investigating reports of a plane hijacking before the crashes * 

That's all I can get from the Washington Post

\The second tower collapsed.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

world trade center tower fell apart..


----------



## DubWerks (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BltByKrmn)*

A 3rd plane just crashed in to one of the world trade center building!
1 in DC....
and there is 1 hijacked plane still out there.... for a total of 5 I was just told.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Surf Green)*

The World Trade Center just collapsed.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]TWO MORE EXPLOSIONS ON THE TRADE TOWERS[HR][/HR]​WHAT?! 
I guess we need to start entering the TIME we get the news now?!


----------



## mutcth (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think our president is perfectly safe. They are prepared for things like this. [HR][/HR]​I hope so. My sister's boyfriend is one of the Secret Service people protecting him on this trip....
Tom


----------



## Bimmer (Dec 15, 1999)

*movie of the World Trade Center*

second hit - http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/mmedia/msnbc/ms091101-2v.htm


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

They said one of the towers collapsed in on itself!!!! That is fukkin catastrophic!!


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (pdoel)*

i TOLD you about the structure!!! i told you it was going to collapse!!
F U C K E R S!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BltByKrmn)*

oh my god
just saw it on TV
this is horrible


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This really could be considered an act of war. I'm at work, so I'm pretty limited to what I can see. What's going on at the ground level? I know the damage a penny can do from those hieghts, what about a damn jumbo jet. This is insane.[HR][/HR]​I agree, whatever country the attack originated in should come under mitillary occupation. WHere is bushes press confrence?!? 
Is this the type of attack that StarWars (missle defense) would have prevented








very sad day indeed...










[Modified by what, 7:04 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Mr. Krinkle)*

they just said a THIRD plane crashed near the base of tower two, and that is what made it collapse..
The FAA just confirmed it was a passenger(767) plane from Boston with up to 300 people on board


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

StarWars was for ICBM's. This is an attack totally out of the blue, nothing could have prevented this. This is probably one of the worst fears of the government.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

fire in the white house just said by mexican news.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DubWerks)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A 3rd plane just crashed in to one of the world trade center building![HR][/HR]​There were only 2 planes. The third one's a helicopter that's rumoured to have exploded.
[edit]yup just 2 planes[/edit]

[Modified by JettaTournament, 7:03 AM 9-11-2001]


[Modified by JettaTournament, 7:07 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

Sears Tower in Chicago has been evacuated.


----------



## 1.8t4life (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

Someone is gonna pay!!!!!!!!!1
I am shaking with anger 
GD F*ckin Terroritst...Show your faces you pussies and let's go toe to toe


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Mr. Krinkle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i TOLD you about the structure!!! i told you it was going to collapse!!
F U C K E R S!!!!!!!!!!!!



































[HR][/HR]​Can we all be adult about this?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

What the f is next!






















I still can't believe the tower just collapsed and I am watching it on TV!!


----------



## ombudsman (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

Where's Nokona? I'd like to hear his take on this.


----------



## ckone1 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

Salty one, please do not lock...
I as a Canadian give out my most heart felt condolence to those that perised in the attack that occured today against your nation. May the Lord accept the lives lost into his Kingdom to live forever in peace and harmony. May those that inflicted this aggregeous act against you find death far greater than that inflicted on the innocent.......
Peace to you all!!!!


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Can we all be adult about this?[HR][/HR]​







buddy! i've got friends out there!


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

I'm on 34th st. This is f*cking nuts. People are crazy, the tower is gone.


----------



## DCS (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (simple)*

can this be confirmed?














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ckone1)*

Nakona is loading up.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH
Just heard that capital hill is on fire on MSNBC!!!!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Can WHAT be confirmed???


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ckone1)*

THIS IS UNREAL!!!! like a BAAAAAD NIGHTMARE!!!!
obin


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (1.8t4life)*

news say....world markets are collapsing


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Bush was in FLORIDA when this happened


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]can this be confirmed?














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​yes the biggest part is gone


----------



## DCS (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (simple)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
I still can't believe the tower just collapsed and I am watching it on TV!!





















[HR][/HR]​can this be confirmed????


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

Mobil on Aire Force One


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Second explosion at pentagon.....explosion at the capital building


----------



## koncepted (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

this is way too tragic.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
I still can't believe the tower just collapsed and I am watching it on TV!!






















can this be confirmed????[HR][/HR]​*Yes, the second tower collapsed. They're still not sure why*


----------



## ombudsman (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Mr. Krinkle)*

What happened to the planes when they crashed into the bulidings? They must have fallen to the ground.


[Modified by ombudsman, 9:11 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

somebody planned this and planned this good.........


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

Sometimes I'm glad I live in Canada! We don't seem to have as many worldly enemies.


----------



## DCS (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

How about some actual detail please.
what exactly happened aside from the 2 planes crashing... what else? I'm at work and of course ANY news site is busy and we can't call outside b/c circuits are busy.


----------



## koncepted (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH
Just heard that capital hill is on fire on MSNBC!!!![HR][/HR]​
i heard that BUSH was on vacation. f'n idiot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

can this be confirmed????
Yes. It's live on tv


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

"somebody planned this and planned this good........."
There must be enough people involved to catch SOMEBODY.....


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

I'm getting nervous since I work in a building close to Dulles Airport...
I know they're hiding stuff over there...keeping fingers crossed.
btw...how much of NY is effected by the tower. I've a friend that
works at Christies, is that area safe?


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ckone1)*

Capitol Hill has been targeted, and Washington Mall.... Thats all I heard on FOX News...


----------



## jemmy (May 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

Please keep praying for people in there.
God speed.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Mr. Krinkle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Can we all be adult about this?







buddy! i've got friends out there![HR][/HR]​I hope your friends are all okay. God bless.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i heard that BUSH was on vacation. f'n idiot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​
He was in Florida talking at a school. Grow up for Christ's sake. He is OUR President, and this is a national emergency, he will do the right thing.


----------



## koncepted (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]somebody planned this and planned this good.........[HR][/HR]​yeah wouldn't the IRN or someone have stopped this?


[Modified by koncepted, 7:41 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ombudsman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What happened to the planes when they crashed into the bulidings? They must have fallen to the ground.[HR][/HR]​I think they're more worried about the top of one tower falling to the ground. THat's got to do serious damage... Today is just sick, i'm scared.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH
Just heard that capital hill is on fire on MSNBC!!!!

i heard that BUSH was on vacation. f'n idiot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​i've just seen a statement by bush......
he's oke, but he's still a f*cking idiot..........
" hunt down those folks" what kind of speak is that?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obelix)*

I just heard (from someone in NY) there was a 3rd airplane just NOW, but no official word off the news sites yet.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

the capitol has been targeted.
reports are in that there has been an explosion.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAVentoGLX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
btw...how much of NY is effected by the tower. I've a friend that
works at Christies, is that area safe?[HR][/HR]​New York is in panic. I pray that your friend is ok, I don't know where Christies is, but all of lower Manhatten is blanketed in smoke. If she's ok, she'll be trying to get out or offering help...


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obelix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Today is just sick, i'm scared.[HR][/HR]​me too, and i'm not even in your country


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

two planes, 15 minutes apart, 30 minutes later there may have been another explosion in one of the towers, in any event it collapsed into the street. THOUSANDS of people may be dead as a result. 
A plane crashed near the Pentagon, definitely people at least hurt, seen on stretchers, Pentagon is on fire. Explosion near the Capitol, no report on casualties. White House is completely normal, just evacuated.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

This whole thing gives me a stomach ache. My heart goes out to you New York! Keep Safe!


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH WHERE IS BUSH, WHHRE IS BUSH
Just heard that capital hill is on fire on MSNBC!!!!

i heard that BUSH was on vacation. f'n idiot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i've just seen a statement by bush......
he's oke, but he's still a f*cking idiot..........
" hunt down those folks" what kind of speak is that?[HR][/HR]​It's the speech of a leader whose country has been attacked by cowards. We WILL hunt them and we SHALL find them.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Mr. Krinkle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Can we all be adult about this?







buddy! i've got friends out there![HR][/HR]​I guess that is the attitude that starts all these kind of things?!
Let see how long our precious internet is ONLINE!
I have a feeling all the servers in the world are running hot right now!?


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

Anybody want to do a road trip to NY???


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

A witness is on CNN talking about the plane that crashed on 395 in DC.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

I'm not American, but Canada and the US are more similar than different, and I am physically shaking in anger.
This can be regarded as no less than an act of war.


[Modified by Rob, 7:18 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

I think we'll see a major reformation of Airline Security in the near future, perhaps armed security on each flight.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

this is gonna be a worldwar 3 for sure.........
what if it wasn't the palestinians........... but for example the chinese............
that is gonna be the BIG one.......


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

They think the other tower is leaning now.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

the chinese would have nothing to gain from it. They are not a threat. 

I still want to know where bush is, releasing a statement IS NOT ENOUGH!!! If the idiot can't give a press confrence for this, he should resign


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

alot of vortexers said, "Bush will be tested....aggressively."
and now it has happened. as horrible as this is........ it's life.







think of what goes on in the middle east (isreal) EACH day. and has been going on for many, many, many years.
it's now hit the "police officer's shore" (US). things will get resolved.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Oh God. Everyone hope that this doesn't get any larger than it is. I am really hoping that it isn't the Chinese, I don't think they would take this approach.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is gonna be a worldwar 3 for sure.........
what if it wasn't the palestinians........... but for example the chinese............
that is gonna be the BIG one.......[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]this is gonna be a worldwar 3 for sure.........
what if it wasn't the palestinians........... but for example the chinese............
that is gonna be the BIG one.......[HR][/HR]​if it was the palestinians that did this... then something tells me there won't be any Palenstinians left in about 3 months.
obin


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i heard that BUSH was on vacation. f'n idiot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​...thats just a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

No explosion at Capital Hill, thank God.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Chinese? Why the fvck would the chinese bother doing this? What if it was the russians? The chinese would have more to gain through political subterfuge rather than terrorist attacks.


[Modified by JettaTournament, 7:22 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

the CHINESE are NOT your friends..........
and YES they could be a threat to you


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

News only people, save your opinions for later


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They think the other tower is leaning now.







[HR][/HR]​Any kind of fresher pics or info from that side of the atlantic?


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the chinese would have nothing to gain from it. They are not a threat. 

I still want to know where bush is, releasing a statement IS NOT ENOUGH!!! If the idiot can't give a press confrence for this, he should resign[HR][/HR]​Bush is on his way back from florida to Washington.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

Now a car bomb at the State Department...


----------



## Aahz (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

A car bomb just exploded outside of the State Dept.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

i'm asking u.s. people to be calmed(although this is hard times) gods with us and usa is a powerfull nation your governmente is gonna take care of all this things. mexico's with you guys
a car with a bomb just exploded.


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*









If you have ever been to Manhattan you will agree that picture is fukking mind-boggling. Report of a car bomb outside the State Dept.. Flight 11 from Boston to LA hijacked (first one to hit WTC).
We need to unleash some swift, fierce and devastating fukking destruction once we get things secured here at home.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh God. Everyone hope that this doesn't get any larger than it is. I am really hoping that it isn't the Chinese, I don't think they would take this approach. [HR][/HR]​Please, China-US relations are good. 
This is an act of terrorism.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

yeh the russians..............
don't blame it immediatly on the palastinians..........
what about the Bin Laden????


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They think the other tower is leaning now.








Any kind of fresher pics or info from that side of the atlantic?







[HR][/HR]​








This is all I could get
*The othger tower just collapsed......omy god
* 


[Modified by SidRocco, 9:23 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

>>>the CHINESE are NOT your friends..........
and YES they could be a threat to you<<<

Man how would you know? You're dutch. Thats basically like bringing a swiss army knife to a gunfight.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (N2oVWracer)*

SECOND TOWER COLLAPSED!!!


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

Second tower just went down...








Lets keep this area free of bashing each other for a while and just post confirmed news here... please


[Modified by LangsamKafer, 9:26 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## DubWerks (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Tower #2 just went down......................
its a shame!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

the other one is down now...


[Modified by sirhcorrado, 7:25 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## CALVR6 (May 12, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (A3Infidel)*

OH MY GOD!







The 2nd just collasped... I feel sick.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

second tower collapsed!!!!!!!1


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

I heard just now that there is a Jumbo headed from Washington DC that is hi jacked headed for NYC... I'm really getting nervous. We cannot get any other info.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

Number 2 gone. Sh1t


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

Oh crap man. It's gone. They're both gone. The people inside! This is unforgiveable!


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I still want to know where bush is, releasing a statement IS NOT ENOUGH!!! If the idiot can't give a press confrence for this, he should resign
.[HR][/HR]​Why the Fukk do you want a press conference!!!!! He needs to be meeting with his cabinet and figuring out the best course of action to secure our country and then unleash some serious fukking revenge. PRESS CONFERENCE????


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

quote:[HR][/HR]>>>the CHINESE are NOT your friends..........
and YES they could be a threat to you<<<

Man how would you know? You're dutch. Thats basically like bringing a swiss army knife to a gunfight.[HR][/HR]​basicly like bringing a billion knives to a gunfight


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I still want to know where bush is, releasing a statement IS NOT ENOUGH!!! If the idiot can't give a press confrence for this, he should resign[HR][/HR]​I thought he was on a plane...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

Yep, the second one just when down!















This is not about the freakin President this is about us!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

the man doesn't give press confrences, I am not saying he needs one this second, but if we dont get one it shows what a fraud he is.


----------



## ventodan (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

this is not the time to be critiquing our president...


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sirhcorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I still want to know where bush is, releasing a statement IS NOT ENOUGH!!! If the idiot can't give a press confrence for this, he should resign
I thought he was on a plane...[HR][/HR]​
_ *PEOPLE STOP THIS! THE PRESIDENT IS ON HIS WAY TO MEETINGS WITH WHOEVER HE NEEDS TO MEET WITH* _


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

unconfirmed report of another hijacked plane in the air in the eastern corridor...


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sachmo18)*

For a while there I thought "at least the WTC is still intact" and then the first collapsed, and now the second... I'm glad I'm typing because I can barely speak... The entire World Trade Center is gone. I can't believe it.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (N2oVWracer)*

Car bomb has exploded at the state dept. CNN is working to confirm.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ventodan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is not the time to be critiquing our president...[HR][/HR]​he is your president, not mine. I didn't vote for him, and this is the right time to be critiquing him.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

hehe. A billion's better than 500 thousand


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

OMFG!















I suspect it's one of three things:
1.Middle Eastern terriorists
2.internal right-wing extremists
3.a conspiracy between both


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Can anyone confirm the 2nd tower has collapsed?


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Didn't the Palestinians claim it? If so, that's one country which will not exist tomorrow...


----------



## GtiGuy1 (Mar 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

both towers collapsed... this is the worste act to ever hit american shores... this is a travesty.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can anyone confirm the 2nd tower has collapsed?[HR][/HR]​
*YES IT HAS...I SAW IT*


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

STOP POSTING STUPID SHYT. WHO CARES IF WE DON'T GET A PRESS CONFERENCE FOR A MONTH AS LONG AS PEOPLE ARE SAFE AND ACTION IS TAKING PLACE.




























CRITICIZING THE PRESIDENT IS JUST FUKKING IMMATURE AND RIDCULOUS RIGHT NOW










[Modified by VAX97, 10:32 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

i can't even imagine the planning that went into this, and the fact that noone had a friggin clue! this is HUGE


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can anyone confirm the 2nd tower has collapsed?[HR][/HR]​yes it has, I saw it live on the news, they are both gone


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

I seriously hope that Bush is one of those sneaky ass presidents and is coming up with a top secret priority class plan to nuke somebody.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
2.internal right-wing extremists
[HR][/HR]​ i was thinking that too


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

does anyone know any news sites that actually work? every single one is down for me


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Okay, in this sort of situation the last thing I care about is complaining about George Dubya... I hate him too, but there's nothing we can do other than hope he and everyone else up there figures out what's going on and makes the right decisions here...


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
2.internal right-wing extremists
i was thinking that too[HR][/HR]​
WHAT!??!


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

president vicente fox is talking on mexican tv. he's giving his support to ths u.s. people, and that they are going to start fighting with the u.s. about this matter. he is talking with president bush as i'm posting these.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

pensyllvania, another 747 down


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

A report that PART of the Pentagon has collapsed


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the man doesn't give press confrences, I am not saying he needs one this second, but if we dont get one it shows what a fraud he is.[HR][/HR]​You should go start a post about how much you don't like bush and post there by yourself.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VeeDub2.0)*

The palestinians who claimed responsibility to it could just be glory seeking rebels. Or they could just be fall guys paid to take the responsibility. This is all just subterfuge. The first ones to claim responisbility usually have the least amount to do with the terrorist act. The real culprits are probably watching the whole event at a pub in NEW YORK city.

[Modified by JettaTournament, 7:35 AM 9-11-2001]


[Modified by JettaTournament, 7:36 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

The old fasiohed news wires are all we've got... I've tried every new site, even European news sites, and I can't access anything... TV/Radio is all we've got (thank goodness I bought a TV tuner card for my PC recently)


----------



## boostingwolf (May 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this is not the time to be critiquing our president...
he is your president, not mine. I didn't vote for him, and this is the right time to be critiquing him.[HR][/HR]​This is no time to be devided as to whether who voted for who!!!







We need to come together on this as one nation. And we need to support our leaders whether you like them or not.


----------



## 1.8t4life (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

May God be with everyone in NYC and their friends and families.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sirhcorrado)*

i'm getting a beer


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

CHEERS FOR VINCENTE FOX!


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
he is your president, not mine. I didn't vote for him, and this is the right time to be critiquing him.[HR][/HR]​That is the most Un-American thing I have ever heard. I didn't vote for him either, but he is our leader. He is the only one who can get us out of this extremely dangerous time. To not standby your president and to critique him when this tragedy fell into his lap shows extreme cowardice.


----------



## Vdubgrub (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

dear lord


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Large plane crash in western Pennsylvania. Just heard on the news, unconfirmed yet.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sirhcorrado)*

I didn't vote for him and I disagree with nearly every word that has come out of his mouth.. but I am an AMERICAN and god-dammit I support this COUNTRY 100%. Stop bitching about Bush... he's our leader, give him a chance to lead.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (A3Infidel)*

The Pentagon is monitoring a second suspected hijacked plane


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (emachine)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
he is your president, not mine. I didn't vote for him, and this is the right time to be critiquing him.

That is the most Un-American thing I have ever heard. I didn't vote for him either, but he is our leader. He is the only one who can get us out of this extremely dangerous time. To not standby your president and to critique him when this tragedy fell into his lap shows extreme cowardice.[HR][/HR]​he cant get us out of anything, he hasn't the I.Q> for it. I will stop with my off topic bush comments


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sirhcorrado)*

holy poop!!!! 50k people work at the WTC, witnesses report that people were jumping out of windows right before it collapsed... and now parts of the pentagon have collapsed


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

From Australia, we're right behind you. Let's smash them and get it over and done with.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Thank you David


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigo-)*

Why couldn't it be left wing terrorists?


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

how much do you guys want to be that we turn a country into a parking lot over this


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Thank you david - can you try to keep us informed with the news. some of us are at work and this is the only info we can get.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

I've got three different News channels on, I'm giving news as soon as I get it.....


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

ALL the commercial stations in Australia as well as the state-owned ABC are on news now. ABC has just hooked up with CNN.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

try http://www.marketwatch.com constant updates...


----------



## ckone1 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigo-)*

I as a Canadian am behind you! I say that your arsenalt has some older stuff that needs to be tested, Can i fly an apache?


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

UPDATE:::: the pentagon is tracking another hijacked plane heading towards washington (this is from the ap)


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ckone1)*

AP says there are fears of another HJ plane headed for the Pentagon


----------



## 1.8t4life (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VeeDub2.0)*

Confirmed 767 down 80 miles southeast of Pittsburgh.


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Its circling an airport in VA


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

A 767 went down in Somerset PA, bout 80miles from Pittsburgh.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

Thank everyone for posting. 
This is my only source of news at work. Pray for everyone involved.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (l5gcw0b)*

F16s in the area trying to guard the Pentagon


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

I think I'm going to be sick either that or I wanna cry (sorry) I am angry as H. Strength and unity as Americans (thanx for the support from everyone else too) will get us through somehow, I don't know how. Please stay safe!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

Website with some pictures I have been able to grab.
http://www.geocities.com/eggroller_85/news/news.htm 
My heart goes to those in the World Trade Center Building.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VeeDub2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]try http://www.marketwatch.com constant updates...
[HR][/HR]​just checked it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will be follow this tragedy there too.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (l5gcw0b)*

1 f-16's intercepting the plane


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I SAY TURN THE FUKING DESERT INTO GLASS!!!!
[HR][/HR]​i pray to GOD we don't see this soon:








but something tells me we might.


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

holy christ. i am in shock. my heart goes out to everyone involved.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obin Robinson)*

certainly looks like it.


----------



## Venum (Mar 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

This is quite sad.







I pray for all of those *innocent* people. This is not a time to fight, we all need to unite as Americans, and good people.
This looks like a declaration of war... quite a sad day for everyone.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obin Robinson)*

Could martial law be imposed anytime soon? Or emergecy powers uses?


[Modified by David Votoupal, 7:47 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

And a movie's gonna be made about this in about 1 year's time.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

josie shumake u.s. embassy is talking on mexican tv. she says the important thing is that everybody stay calmed. now they are trying to locate jeffrey davidoff, u.s. embassator here in mexico.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Pentagon is monitoring a second suspected hijacked plane[HR][/HR]​Probably one of the 1-2 hijacked planes still unaccounted for by the FAA, realized they weren't going to get anywhere to they crashed?







this sucks


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Someone refresh me on martial law please?


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

I've been told that everything is shutting down all over the country. Public transportation, schools everything. All the cell phone lines are busy and you can't call anybody.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obin Robinson)*

Well this must have been a well organized thing by a large terrorist group (which is why everyone is pointing at Bin Laden...) No one country did this, so I think it is a matter of finding out who, and taking them out (which in itself could cause other problems) . . .


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obin Robinson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I SAY TURN THE FUKING DESERT INTO GLASS!!!!

i pray to GOD we don't see this soon:
[
but something tells me we might.



































[HR][/HR]​i'm afraid of that too


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

Martial law is where the military rules ass everywhere. 
There's also a second plane heading for the towers right now. Fighters have been scrambeled to chase and do the unthinkable if necessary.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

martial law's when a nationwide curfew is imposed. Can't leave the house, media blackout, all sorts of hell. People won't like it.


----------



## ventodan (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

My dad is 4 blocks north of this as we speak... 4 goddam blocks... he has an office at 7 world trade center as well.... 
this is a time for more than speculation and criticism... this is a time for rallye and unity.....


----------



## jarovw (May 14, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Venum)*

All East Coast bases have been ordered Defcon Charlie. The Atlantic Fleet is being mobilized. I am in Hampton Roads, near the Norfolk Naval Base (largest naval installation in the world).
This reminds me of Red Dawn. I may evacuate to the mountains of VA, where I grew up. 
My prayers go out to everyone!


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

I am just hoping they havent snuck a nuclear device into the country........


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*









that's it! VORTEX IS SENDING OUT THE SLOTH!


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well this must have been a well organized thing by a large terrorist group (which is why everyone is pointing at Bin Laden[HR][/HR]​yes, but you can never take such an organisation out


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i heard that BUSH was on vacation. f'n idiot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​
you're the idiot. He was on business in Fla. and is now mobile on AF 1. Dumbass (koncepted).


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obin Robinson)*

This IS gonna be bad...


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

to the best of my knowledge now five planes have been hijacked
1. hit world trade cent
2. hit world trade ceneter
3. hit pentagon
4. hit I-395
5. being tracked by airforce


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

The safest place for him is probably in the air, surrounded by a whole buch of badasses in badass planes.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

[Modified by JettaTournament, 7:53 AM 9-11-2001]

[Modified by JettaTournament, 7:54 AM 9-11-2001]


[Modified by JettaTournament, 8:39 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (G60teknik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am just hoping they havent snuck a nuclear device into the country........[HR][/HR]​uh oh, didn't even think of that....


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

5 as of a few minutes ago.
all airborn traffic in US is being re directed to canada


----------



## Venum (Mar 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No one country did this, so I think it is a matter of finding out who, and taking them out (which in itself could cause other problems) . . . [HR][/HR]​I think it's worth it. You can not do this to America. I'm pissed!


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

All Canadian airports have just been closed.
We are with you all to the south. Be strong and brave in these difficult times.


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

God Bless all the families all over...I am very concerned right now...I live in Miami and Miami International Airport is one of the busiest airports in the world...We have NATIONAL GUARDS that have been dispatched in our area. It is scary to see what has happened and even more scarier to see what is to come. 
Prayers to you all and thanks to those who have posted news info since I do not have a TV in the office. 
Out,
Danny


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

i thought the one the hit the pentagon was the one that was suspected to hit i-395 but didnt.


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Welcome to the 21st Century version of December 7, 1941.
God knows what happens next, but it ain't gonna pretty.
God help us all.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

Image of Plane Strike1








Image of Plane Strike2








Image from Jersey- South Tower is gone.








Webcam picture of Pentagon shortly after plane strike.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (eggroller)*

The one that hit the pentagon was a twin engine comuter plane. Small not a commercial sized one like the WTC and i395


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (eggroller)*

This is gonna be so fvcked. I've got family in Italy. AAAARGH! This is pissin me off.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (97VenomGTI)*

my god!!!!! they're showing pics of those new york streets where everything happened.... i'm not going to be specific, for respect, but it's a living nightmare.
it's totally panic, man....all i can say it's that i'm so sorry, and that i'm with the people who is sufering through this. i wish that i could express my hole feelings to you but my poor english doesn't allow me.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

They evacuated the Mall of America. My buddy that works there was sent home


----------



## crawford (Sep 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (robertohead)*

CBS News:
PLANE CRASHES IN CAMP DAVID


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

It only shows how seriously f####d up our thinking has been in the past century, and it all comes to this.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ventodan)*

Ventodan my heart goes out to you. My mother was on a jumbo jet at LAX waiting to take off and I spent half an hour wondering if she crashed into the world trade center. By the end of the day I am sure that we will all have known people who were hurt. It may not sound like much but I am here with you all feeling the pain that I think every american is. God bless.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

i heard about camp David.... but there's only sparse news about that and the PA plane.... 
no video or anything yet


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (MEIN_VW)*

Please don't bring this S#it to Canada...what did we do???


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

They just said the Camp David attack is NOT TRUE.


----------



## vwvr6vw (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

I just got an e-mail from relatives in western PA. A 767 or 747 crashed just over Indian Lake near Jennerstown, PA. My family lives 20 minutes from there.


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Downtown Houston is shutting down, they're clearing out all towers.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

You always see people saying that if the world ended tomorrow can you say that you've had a good life. Yes, but please don't let it come to that. PLEASE God, or whoever, whatever you believe in PLEASE.


----------



## Jeff Andrews (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

fudge fudge fudge!!!!!! WHAT THE friggin HELLIS WRONG WITH PEOPLE! GODAMN *************!!!!!THAT IS THE SICKEST friggin THING I HAVE EVEN SEEN!I am at a loss.
Those poor people.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (A3Infidel)*

They just reported it was a 757 WideBody that crashed in PA


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

javier cervien, chairman of the world trade center in mexico is talking on tv. saying that all the info that their receiving from the u.s. is classified; but he's is talking what every body is ssaying just to be calmed, and to listen to the news sources to be in touch with this hole thing.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Fighter jets circling Manhatten


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vrsik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please don't bring this S#it to Canada...what did we do???








[HR][/HR]​There is nothing that we can do. Americans are our brothers in arms. We must support them.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

I am hearing the Camp David crash is true








Shot down!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

quote:[HR][/HR] It only shows how seriously f####d up our thinking has been in the past century, and it all comes to this.[HR][/HR]​What are you talking about?? We have we been helping others all this time.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (simple)*

I WANT MY OWN FIGHTER JET NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (simple)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am hearing the Camp David crash is true








Shot down![HR][/HR]​The plane was shot down? Got any details?


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

They pretty much just locked down my building. No more outbound calls at all. I think I'm about to leave.


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rob)*

let's all pray that this ends soon. and without losing anymore lives.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (`)*

camp david was just crashed into...
this is also the first anniversary of the first Camp David Accord...


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*My thoughts and support go out to those in NYC and Washington...*

I lived in Battery Park and worked in the Trade Center. I have family that are at Bear Stearns, Merrill Lynch and Lehman Brothers in that area. I am frantic over their safety and every other person that I don't know. 
It is very strange to see the towers missing, first the one and then the other. Whether this is the work of Osama Bin Laden, whether there is a politicical, religious or financial reason, I am extremely angry and feel the United States government should deal with the perpetrators of this crime with extreme prejudice.
This is one of the worst things I have ever seen in recent years. I have seen famines and flooding kill many more people, but these were natural disasters. Everything that happened today was the result of a dozen or so people.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (`)*

PRAYER. or whatever you believe, make it stop.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Cripes man. This is a major issue. Who gives a shyt what happens to the other planes currently circling the pentagon and the other government buildings. You're missing the big picture. The threat of a world war. Fricking simpletons these terrorrists


----------



## DCS (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

I'm afraid that the sins of our past are starting to catch up with us.
This is very sad. I only wonder how this will effect our society in the future.
What a crappy time to be in NJ


----------



## DesiDub (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (`)*

I sincerely send apologies to our fellow Americans, and truely you are brothers and I hope Canada can help you in any way possible. This is truely a sad situation...send your prayers above to those who have passed. There is no sense in speculating what has happened as the truth will slowly trickle out. Best wishes.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm afraid that the sins of our past are starting to catch up with us.
This is very sad. I only wonder how this will effect our society in the future.
What a crappy time to be in NJ







[HR][/HR]​
sins of the past????????????????????!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!? doood.. what the F are you talking about??


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

True, the world will never be same. The way we relate to different nations and peoples will never be the same.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

My grandparents were over this past weekend. My grandfather WWII veteran asked if I though I could bring myself to do what he did, I couldn't answer, but I feel ashamed now. I wanna blow some Shyt up.


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (`)*

This is a highly coordinated terrorist effort
Makes one wonder if it is a small group.. or a nations forces doing this to us.
What if they're only setting us up for a larger attack once all of the US's defense resorces have been converted to rescue resources.
And is there any significance to this happening today?
I guess they could have done it any day really


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (`)*

they're saying there were at least 10,000 people in each WTC tower... and of course no one has any comment or any information about loss of life... I'm worried about the death tolls in the next few days... I'm in Miami, they're on alert and shutting stuff down here as well... airlines in Canada are also grounded...
at least: basically every other major country is offering condolences and support to the US... when we find out who did this, if we decide to take action, probably it will not be bad for international relations. ...


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

I wonder if I will be able to go to downtown Sydney tomorrow


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

150,000 people vist the WTC a day.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

if you can connect to this.. it is ABC new live stream...
http://abcnews.go.com/sections/us/Popoff/LIVESTREAM1_video_popoffblank_Panel.html


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

They aren't going to put all of the efforts on rescue. You all better believe that we are under extremely heavy protection now. Now it's time for our military overspending to come to use. I am fully confident in our forces.


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm in Miami, they're on alert and shutting stuff down here as well... [HR][/HR]​The fact that MIA is here scares the living daylights out of me...all the embassys from all over the world are here...I am very concerned. 
Danny


[Modified by 97VenomGTI, 11:16 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

at least: basically every other major country is offering condolences and support to the US... when we find out who did this, if we decide to take action, probably it will not be bad for international relations. ...<<<
Damn right. 10000 people dead. A whole nation terrorized. The threat of a nuclear winter. The states have a right for vengeance.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigo-)*

No real news or updates from CNN, FOX News or anything else as far as I can tell. Just kinda re-showing and updating viewers 'just joining us'...


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (97VenomGTI)*

I am at school, should I go home, I don't feel safe here at the university


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigo-)*

an AA plane from boston to LA is down, and another AA from dulles to AA is down according to cnn. the plane that crashed in pitts. was a united airlines.


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigo-)*

the Center for Disease Control is now getting ready for a biological attack. (no reports of one but they are preping)


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

Come on Bush, this is what your almighty Military is for. Dropped the friggin ball.


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Patrick Schmidt)*

Man, no way. Once one nuke gets dropped, all the nukes are gonna go flyin. I say, specific localized assasinations of political leaders.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

Please God don't go nuclear, or biological. That is what we need to be praying for.


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

try telling me now that a missle defense system is a bad idea.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

FAA SAYS SEVERAL PLANES STILL UN-ACCOUNTED FOR


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

5 now?
2 at WTC
1 at Camp David
1 at the Pentagon
1 near Pittsburgh







I wish I had TV here at work!!!


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Patrick Schmidt)*

::Come on Bush, this is what your almighty Military is for. Dropped the friggin ball. :::

who is he supposed to attack? how can you drop the ball when you dont even know whats going on.. get your head out of your ass


[Modified by turborave, 11:26 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

nuke=apocalypse... I haven't heard *anything* about that from the news stations...
one person being interviewed is saying there are still more attacks likely... (i think that's a no brainer)
I'm wondering how long the attack is going to last...


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Is that the way everything should be solved? Do you realize that if 1 missle gets launched were all FuKING DEAD?! Im from Canada and I can guarantee that if the USA launches anything itll be a matter of minutes before fire is returnded! "nuking" should not be an option. Im so sick of people always solving things by saying stuff like "lets bomb em"! If you guys bomb we all get bombed! Thers got to be a better way to solve this!


----------



## DCS (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
sins of the past????????????????????!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!? doood.. what the F are you talking about??[HR][/HR]​I'm talking about how when if I don't feel like eating leftovers I throw them out.
I'm talking about how some people think it's the end of the world when their window regulator dies and they piss and moan.
I'm talking about how my friend tries to bang as many chicks as possible w/total disregard for their feelings.
I'm talking about when that jerk nabbed my lunch from out the refrigerator at work. Greed, sloth, envy, etc... Society's values are messed up, mine included.
I just know that most people can live their lives in a better way than they do and that everyday most people lose sight of the big picture. What happened today is a reminder of what's REALLY important.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

No, I'm not saying nukes. The intell community dropped the friggin ball on this one. So much for over spending. 
I'm listening out my window in D.C.,and hearing explosions. I'm stcuk here; no car, metro's closed. Looks like I'm walking home. Any other dubber in NW trying to get the fudge out of here.

Be safe guys/girls. Get home.


----------



## GTInolonger (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

If you have a TV monitor at work, stick a paper clip in the anntena spot. You can get the higher channels.


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

THE PEOPLE WHO PREPARE THIS ATTACKED MUST BE KILED!!


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Patrick Schmidt)*

Once again, no nukes, sorry i was not clear.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
sins of the past????????????????????!!!!!?!?!?!??!?!? doood.. what the F are you talking about??
I'm talking about how when if I don't feel like eating leftovers I throw them out.
I'm talking about how some people think it's the end of the world when their window regulator dies and they piss and moan.
I'm talking about how my friend tries to bang as many chicks as possible w/total disregard for their feelings.
I'm talking about when that jerk nabbed my lunch from out the refrigerator at work. Greed, sloth, envy, etc... Society's values are messed up, mine included.
I just know that most people can live their lives in a better way than they do and that everyday most people lose sight of the big picture. What happened today is a reminder of what's REALLY important.[HR][/HR]​
then i will clear my plate so we dont all die


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DCS)*

I feel safe here in WI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

David: "I wonder if I will be able to go to downtown Sydney tomorrow ."
Go to the "Beef and Bourbon" in King's Cross and down a few. Not much else you can do.
John


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTIinfuture)*

does anyone have any new pictures..
I cant connect to any of the major news sites


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

I don't think a threat of nuclear warfare is on the horizon....atleast not from our side, and highly doubt it will come from whoever is behind this....
ICBM's are what it takes to get to our shores, and I'm not too sure any of the arab nations have the capibilities to put one down over here. So why put one down anywhere? (of course i could be wrong...I'm only speculating)...
Anywho....As far as I know...nothing's being done here in SLC...as far shutting things down and so on...there's nothing out here to blow up, and I highly doubt anywhere else is going to get hit either....New York and DC are the "head" of this country....and I suspect this is retrobution in a religious sense...and so to take out the "head" would be the move...I really think USAMA BIN LADEN (note the correct spelling...lol) is behind this and they're may have been other targets but I'm sure they were less prioritized but were most likely centered around the "head"..I mean destroy the brains of a target and you have a worthless vegitable walking around, ripe for the plucking....(New York, finacial "head" of america, DC political "head" of america")......
I sit here just shocked that this movie like tragedy happened....10's of thousands of people are dead, and who knows the amount of injured....I just can't beleive it...but like amerians are very capable of doing, it will history soon, and people will sit and go, can you beleive it's been a year, 10 years, 20 years since the WTC's were destroyed....
My prayers go out to the families..of the deceased....


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Schnell-Corrado)*

I hear you on that one man!


----------



## DUBSPORT138 (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Schnell-Corrado)*

anyone hear news about something in cleveland?


----------



## DCS (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

turborave
Karma can occur on a societal level.


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (lyledriver)*

no new pictures, although there are now an abundance of armed helicopters patrolling dc


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

i am disgusted. What a sick sad world we live in.






















My girl works in manhattan, at cornell med.
I hope everything is allright......


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rabbid Rabbit)*

I have to applaud most of the canucks here on this site. You all have been very sincere and your wishes gladly accepted. This is an involuntary reaction to NADAR. Canadians are our brothers in land and Nation. We have the largest unguarded border in the world (approx 3,000 miles). It is good to know who you can count on in times of need. (Recently reading about Pres Fox, the same goes for Mexico!)


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

Again, prayers for everyone. I at a loss now for words.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (emachine)*

We Australians join the US, Canada and Mexico in arms


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

untied airlines is "deeply concerned" about another 767 flight 175 from boston to LA. sounds like the threat isnt over, looks like LA might have some problems in the next few hours.


----------



## seattlelab (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

.


[Modified by seattlelab, 9:25 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Public Transport Sucks (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

All of the major buildings downtown toronto have been evacuated. CN Tower, BCE place, Scotia Tower. All International flights to US redirected to Canada.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigo-)*

Marshall Law ???? Yeah I know, I already read the other post. well how fast can we lock it down completely. If anyone has friends or family in the area working or visiting , I hope they are alright. This is truly a sad day for us.
We can only hope that tommorrow will not bring more death and destruction.


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

Disney parks just evacuated....


----------



## DUBSPORT138 (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Public Transport Sucks)*

MILWAUKEE AND CHICAGO ARE CLOSING NOW TOO.i am right across from the airport. no one is allowwed in or out


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

quote:[HR][/HR] We Australians join the US, Canada and Mexico in arms







[HR][/HR]​Sorry I missed you, Austrailia and the US are always working together (including New Zealand ANZUS it's called). Thank you for your support.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

This is "Day of Infamy" redux. The EVIL we've witnessed is stupefying.
What next?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (emachine)*

My god this is sickening. I can't believe what I saw on tv this morning. I was in shock when I saw the 2nd plane crash into the other tower.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwlarry)*

EVIL, EVIL, EVIL


----------



## Seni0rl0c0 (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

Paestinians are celebrating, cheering, and passing out candy because of the attacks.
Disgusting


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwlarry)*

I can only hope the worst is over. 
Level heads people.... they'll get you much farther. Direct your rage into something constructive.
Give blood...you can't go wrong there.
Think of a small way you can help.
Brent


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

EVIL, EVIL, EVIL <<<<

Quit cheering evil on. Evil should be extinguished.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

I saw Arafat on TV in tears...I don't know what to beleive.
Brent


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ClownCar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can only hope the worst is over. 
Level heads people.... they'll get you much farther. Direct your rage into something constructive.
Give blood...you can't go wrong there.
Think of a small way you can help.
Brent [HR][/HR]​Very good advice Brent..








Danny


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

That wouldn't happen to be exploding candy would it? Stuffed with needles? glass?
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ClownCar)*

quote:[HR][/HR].
Give blood...you can't go wrong there.
Think of a small way you can help.
Brent [HR][/HR]​Good idea, I heard on the radio people are already doing this.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ClownCar)*

WHat if this diversionary? What if they wait til we've got everyone commited to the areas affected before dropping on us somewhere else?
Minneapolis is shutting down, too.....


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Paestinians are celebrating, cheering, and passing out candy because of the attacks.
Disgusting[HR][/HR]​I've heard this twice on here now, Is this true or what?


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (97VenomGTI)*

too bad we cant just blow the crap out of the middle east...we need their oil...we should just invade them....i could use a beach house over there


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

Not cheering evil agreeing that this is an evil act, what worries me is that I can't really see a solution where we don't screw ourselves somehow.


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (emachine)*

the border between Canada and the US is now closed


----------



## BOMBSGLX (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

god bless everyone good luck. I cant belive this is going on. Make sue you tell all the ones you love that you love them today. Take care Adam Bomb


----------



## Public Transport Sucks (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

No suvivors on the PA plane crash!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WHat if this diversionary? What if they wait til we've got everyone commited to the areas affected before dropping on us somewhere else?
Minneapolis is shutting down, too.....[HR][/HR]​Listen, you only get one chance at the USA. You make one attack and get ready to be demolished. Pearl Harbor led to the destruction of Japan. They won't be able to get into the country now if they aren't here already.


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTIinfuture)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you have a TV monitor at work, stick a paper clip in the anntena spot. You can get the higher channels.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (lyledriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the border between Canada and the US is now closed[HR][/HR]​Which side closed them, or was it 'both'?


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ClownCar)*

We can only guess right now whether arafats tears are sincere, but even if they are let middle east justice rule in their land


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Seni0rl0c0)*

Dont go pinning the blame just yet. Lets not forget the other groups that have a terroristic background. Not all palestinians are terrorists, just like not all us Canadians live in igloos! I really find it hard to believe that theyre passing out candy, they are still human beings! Perhaps you want to believe that its them to fuel your hatred towards them even more?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]too bad we cant just blow the crap out of the middle east...we need their oil...we should just invade them....i could use a beach house over there[HR][/HR]​No chatter about stupid sh1t. (no offense) This is my source for the news so try to keep it truthful and newsworthy.


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the border between Canada and the US is now closed
Which side closed them, or was it 'both'?
[HR][/HR]​I dunno.. I heard on the radio..


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the border between Canada and the US is now closed
Which side closed them, or was it 'both'?
[HR][/HR]​Don't know but my friends working in Detroit can't get back home to Canada because both the bridge and the tunnel there have been closed.


----------



## 88JETTEXTREME (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Public Transport Sucks)*

Denver is shut down federal center and the international airport all schools and such we are going home from work this is abtsolutly unbeliveable sorry for the spelling


----------



## GTInolonger (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you have a TV monitor at work, stick a paper clip in the anntena spot. You can get the higher channels. 







[HR][/HR]​What the F is that supposed to mean? It works. Explain why there are 50 people watching the TV next to my cube.
For the people who can't get the internet news, maybe they can watch it on a TV. 
Jeez, just trying to help out.


----------



## Venum (Mar 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (lyledriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the border between Canada and the US is now closed[HR][/HR]​Last news I heard here in Buffalo/Niagara it is open. Should be hearing an update in about 5 minutes.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rabbid Rabbit)*

I don't want to believe any of it, its horrifying, I agree that we as americans have jumped to conclusions before, however. How much bigger does it have to get before we say pursue whoever it turns out to be. Sorry thats just the way i feel.


----------



## UB (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

hey people are your mobile phones working? Im trying to reach my sister in Boston, cant get through to her mobile


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

Whoever did this, we gotta fudge them up!


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (UB)*

UB I got a cell phone line to boston first thing after this happened but haven't been able to since. where is she at. i'm from boston and my family says everything is okay there, but that they are just shutting everything down to be safe.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

You know, I think this is going to overshadow Pearl Habor... One of the new people called this the worst tragedy in the US since the Civil War! I got in contact with my cousin. She was there as it happened at the subway terminal, she witnessed the people falling from the building. So far I think most countries have already issued statements of condolences to the US... CBS MarketWatch is staying reall current... Thanks to whoever posted the link earlier in the thread....


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTIinfuture)*

Sorry GTIinfuture, thought you were joking.
We have TVs here in the hallway and near the escalators but they are really far from my desk. 
peace dude


----------



## JettaTournament (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (88JETTEXTREME)*

The CBS newcaster says that this is a brilliant attack against the U.S. because it is large, it happened to multiple sites of importance and it was organized. Man thats stupid. This was blatant, reckless, and done in total disregard of the consequences. Any idiot can organize 20 people to fly 20 planes and hit 20 sites, in *any* day of the week.


----------



## benraldo the ho (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Public Transport Sucks)*

Damn I feel sick and scared.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

American Red Cross: For Blood donor clinics.
1-800-GIVE-LIFE


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (UB)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey people are your mobile phones working? Im trying to reach my sister in Boston, cant get through to her mobile







[HR][/HR]​I don't think you will have much luck making long distance cell calls. Instate you should not have as muchof a problem


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Glad to hear your cousin is safe. EVERYBODY TAKE A DEEP BREATH. Now take a break and think about whats going on.
Moment of silence for those lost.
A moment of prayer for those who are in need of rescue.


----------



## dokter stranj (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

All I can say is Whoa!


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

i dont know what people have been saying since the thread is already 12 pages long i didnt read it all but wow. I can't believe what is going on. I am at school and nothing has happened-every tv in the school is on and no work is getting taken care of. i shouldnt have even come to school-its probly next


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

mobile phones around here (LI & NYC) have stopped working as of 9am


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FlyinVR6)*

I have signal and long distance, I can try calling anyone you need. But please only make it nessacary calls. email to [email protected] . . . . . . I'll do what I can.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

The only casualty report I have seen is: American Airlines reported 156 passengers and crew killed in their two planes...


----------



## GTInolonger (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

No problem.
Nobody is working here. Everyone near is huddled around the TV.
I just want to leave. See my family and fiance, and get to church and say a few prayers (even though I'm not an avid churchgoer).
Peace all. Life isn't so bad after all. The things that worried me 4 hours ago seem so insignificant.
-Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Hey guys... I work in Crystal City.. right near the Pentagon. I just walked home 1/2 mile from the Pentagon. We walked by the Pentagon. It's not pretty right now. They were telling us to get the hell out of there b/c there was a plane that was 20mins out. There are various fighters buzzing around F-16's, 15's.
The roof has collasped. We heard that it was a 737 that took off out of National.. turned around came back and went in. Heard this from several people there.
I cannot believe this.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (TabulaRasa)*

IM me to get in on the Vortex bomb chat. we are sharing info and sometimes are getitng it before others...
Drew2035cc16v


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

I can understand your frustration, but you have to realize that you cant go around bombing people. The USA is one of the most influecial/powerful countries in the world. If the USA wants to remain almighty they have to stay calm. Terrorist goups want you guys to overreact and get all caught up in some minor squabble.(I know this doesnt seem minor now and for the moment it isnt, people are dying. But when your to busy trying to hunt down the a$$holes that did this, every other nation that has had difficulties with the USA will see it as an oportunity to get revenge) I know it sounds bad, but most countries respect the USA because of its military and finacial power. In a sense theyre scared of you guys. If you stretch yourself too thin youll lose yer edge. The key is to STAY CALM!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

You know what? I was just thinking VW again for a moment... The US-Mexico border just got closed. I wonder what's up at the Puebla, Mexico plant? For that matter, Wolfsburg, etc? I wonder if they are shutting them down as well... Everything else is getting shut down, so I would think so...


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTIinfuture)*

This is completely insane... words cannot express what is going on right now. I feel for anyone that knows people in either the pentagon or the WTC. My cousin works very close to the WTC and my family is frantically phoning around trying to find out if he is ok. 
This truly is the day the world stood still.....


----------



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rabbid Rabbit)*

5th plane has crashed. undisclosed location. unbelieveable.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

added 4 more pictures on website. http://www.geocities.com/eggroller_85/news/news.htm


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (94Golf)*

Atlantic Fleet is at Delta Charlie: Same command as war.


----------



## Wrenhaven (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (N2oVWracer)*

They just closed down my Air Force Base!! And I just heard that a plane crashed into Camp David!


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (eggroller)*

where's the chat? what page is it off of? I have no TV or radion, I'm at work


----------



## FASTGOLF (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

Another Canadian pulling for my American Neighbours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm praying hard for all of this.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*


----------



## Raff79 (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

I think I'm going to be sick


----------



## GTI Jazz Blue (Nov 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ckone1)*

We are sitting here watching the TV live in the office and we are all totally shocked.
My thoughts and prayers go out to all of those that he lost loved ones and my condolances go out to all of the citizens of the USA.
This will require a concise measured response when they know who is responsible.


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTI Jazz Blue)*

they just showed the palistians celebrating.
made me sick.
can you believe that!! partying up a storm over there right now as we speak!
giving the peace signs, smiling, jumping, honking there horns, unbelieveable!!































[Modified by teknine, 5:06 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (teknine)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they just showed the palistians celebrating.
made me sick.
can you believe that!! partying up a storm over there right now as we speak!
giving the peace signs, smiling, jumping, honking there horns, unbelieveable!!






























[Modified by teknine, 5:06 PM 9-11-2001][HR][/HR]​Thats fu cking sick


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

I am at a loss for words, all I can say that my condolences go out to all of America. I am sure the Canadian government will assist in finding the organization responsible as well as other countries as this is not just an attack on the US but an attack on the free world.
Apparently there has been another L.A bound plane that has crashed and is believed to be the 5th hi-jacked plane. 
WTF is going on at these airports? I can almost understand 1 plane but 4 others??? 
The world will never be the same after this.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (teknine)*

WHY are they giving the PEACE SIGN?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!1
that makes no sense!? that's like going to a st. patty's day party and turning your mug upside down!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Evilgtiguy)*

I agree, things won't be the same after this.


----------



## DUBSPORT138 (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Evilgtiguy)*

another plane reprted down . no news as of where yet


----------



## Cabdriver (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Evilgtiguy)*

I was just told that Florida Atlantic University here in Boca had a bomb threat. The school is being evacuated.


----------



## UB (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (melmer)*

melmer - shes at Waltham attending Brandeis, I know she must be OK but just want to hear her voice. I heard they stopped class at Harvad, so maybe she doesnt have class too... but cant find her sigh~ 


[Modified by UB, 9:13 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWVancouver)*

An enraged America is fearsome to behold. I only hope we think before we act.
But then, act decisively. I know it sounds corny to the fashionable, but...
RIGHT IS ON OUR SIDE. WE ARE GOOD AND NOBLE NATION. EVIL WILL BE VANQUISHED.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Evilgtiguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I am sure the Canadian government will assist in finding the organization responsible as well as other countries as this is not just an attack on the US but an attack on the free world.[HR][/HR]​Our PM made it clear that Canada will do whatever we can to help out. This is not only an attack on the US, but the free world.


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUBSPORT138)*

It seems kind of weird now that I was watching a TV program on the Empire State building a few weeks ago. It was about the plane the crash into it in '49. Wonder if some Terrorist saw it too and started getting ideas!


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwlarry)*

Larry, like I said we'll always be supporting America no matter what http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUBSPORT138)*

Near L.A apparently.. This will lead to a war of some sort, some may think that is a good thing but the long term is not good. Apparently that "character" Bin Laden is most likely responsible for this. 
If the Palestine government knew what was good for them they would surrender Laden to the UN or something because the wrath that will follow is inconcievable.


----------



## 1.8t4life (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Patrick Schmidt)*

I hope all Palestinians in the Middle East reap the evil hand of darkness for their celebrations of death and destruction....sick bastards!!!!!!


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

Well you could look at it like a little conspiracy too....lol


----------



## tbvr6 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTI Jazz Blue)*

I'm totally sick right now.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cabdriver)*

My school down here in Miami (Miami-Dade Community College) evidently has not been closed and I have class this evening... I suppose I won't be going... umm... Also, the Latin Grammy Awards were supposed to be today I think in LA and a lot of planes were inbound there, and of course they have been cancelled...


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Symantec is monitoring the net for electronic attacks...
" Ted Price, spokesperson for software security firm Symantec (SYMC) , said, in light of this morning's events, his organization has not detected any significant electronic terrorism attacks. "We are obviously keeping a very close eye to see if anything does happen, but we have not seen any sort of specific or increased level of activity," Price said. "


----------



## WolfOne (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (teknine)*

I work for Sprint PCS and can let everyone know that we are experiencing severe capacity issues in the NY area right know as is all of our competitors. Trust me that we are doing everything in our power right now to add capacity to all of our towers. 
We will also most likely roll a Sprint mobile LD unit out somewhere near the site to provide free calls for anyone.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Events are accelerating. Public schools in Delaware are closing for the day, so my son is on his way home. Johns Hopkins in Baltimore is cancelling all elective surgery, apparently in preparation for receiving cases from New York.
Awful.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwlarry)*

I work at a hospital here on the west coast. If can't even imagine the horror. If something does happen here, god forbid, I will be there. The facility I work at serves most of Northern California.


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

Nobody liked the Bush admistration, well if you were from the middle east. This does seem like a personal yet world-wide attack. In their eyes the Gulf war was an attack on civilian establishments and the free world didn't see it that way, Now the tables have turned and the Palestines have blatently attacked civilians and national structures that represent Economic power, Military power, Government, and the retreat of the president. This was well planned and executed just as well.
The message is clear, The US is within easy reach of hostile organization and they are not impervious to attacks. 
I pray that this is dealt with properly and Bush thinks this out as it will be the biggest decision of his career and life. He gets one shot at this thats it.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwlarry)*

I'm looking out my window at 18th and M D.C. right now. It is an absolute mess down there. Whoever is behind this got what they wanted; complete chaos. What is the latest, how many palne, what else has happened? No TV/Radio here


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwlarry)*

i'm going to pack my raft full of snyper rifles and float over seas to kick some ace!!


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwlarry)*

all maryland public schools are closed, and most colleges (U of MD at college park and UMBC i know of for sure)
this is pretty messed up.
chip


----------



## GTI Jazz Blue (Nov 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Evilgtiguy)*

They have just anounced that NATO has advised all non esential staff to leave their HQ in Brussels.


----------



## backpacker (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

when all this is over, i just hope that following ishmail over abraham, or jesus over the both of them, is even kind of worth it.
i will not be holding my breath.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Anybody happen to think what will happen when those planes land that do have passengers on them, are there any passengers who are on their way out west to finish the job? Horrifying


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (backpacker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
12:29pm 09/11/01 Dollar remains down sharply after attack By Rachel Koning
The U.S. dollar remained sharply weaker against its major world counterparts amid ongoing U.S. chaos after terrorist attacks in New York and Washington. The dollar was down 1.5 percent against the euro, with a euro recently worth about 91.13 cents. Dollar/yen tumbled 1.8 percent to 118.62 yen compared to 121.83 yen before the attacks and 121.04 yen in the previous U.S. session. Trading volume was thin. 
[HR][/HR]​from marketwatch.com
i am gonna post all they post.
chip


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Evilgtiguy)*

Let's see.. some more things I've collected...
Navy fighters headed to NYC
Kennedy Space Center Closed
FAA confirms 4 flights still missing
MLB cancelled all its baseball games
Alaska and Continental Airlines confirmed their flights safe
Paramedics on street soliciting blood donations


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Evilgtiguy)*

thoughts and prayers out to all those involved, and their families. My God be with them.
What a cowardly attack, I hope the US makes a swift and POWERFUL statement/reaction to this. And my God help the country harboring these terrorists. For they WILL go down, and go down HARD!


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTI Jazz Blue)*

In the panic how does anybody know where anybody is. How is anything secured and safe. Do we know what is safe now.


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

i can't believe palistinians are celebrating.
they just showed footage of the partying it up in the streets.
"nuke em boys"


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Do we know what is safe now. [HR][/HR]​NO. not at all.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

In Seattle/Redmond here, my business is shut down, everyone is listening to the radio and searching the web for the latest news.


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Geese... I can not begain to comprehend how this happened... 
my mom called me and told me that all the national labs in new mexico have been evacutated.
this is terrible... I belive this will change the US forever


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (teknine)*

We can look at the evils of the world- racism, fundamentalism, bigotry, misguided nationalism et al.
I hope that after this, the world will really change for the better. I can only pray.


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

I am hoping that the piolet of the plane that crashed in PITTSBURGH, crashed the plane on purpose so the terrorists could not use it, and kill even more innocent people


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

ChrisGTI, good job posting marketwatch.com's updates... That's where I am too... I guess I don't need to post updates... You've got that under control http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let's see...
Intelligence says the Pittsburgh crash was part of an attack on Camp David, but that Camp David was *not* hit.
And Osama bin Ladin did a few weeks ago say he was planning an "unprecidented" attack... He's the prime suspect right now.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (AdidasCU)*

Thanks for the 411; keep it coming. Market watch is great. People are dying, and oh no, the dollar's down. Goddamned bourgeois' capitalist ****s
All this over religion. I hope the palestineans and the israelis enjoy that minezone of a holy land. Hopefully we'll inflict some "collateral damage" on them real soon
Sorry,a little on edge, I'm trapped in D.C.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

Just talked to my friend, goes to NYU. Was walking to a class when he saw the plane go into the trade center. I've never felt such a desire to fight for this country. I hope President Bush makes the best possible decision. May God be with him as he makes his choices.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Yeah, its sick! I heard about this here in Barcelona and Im at a internet bar reading the newS.


----------



## 88JETTEXTREME (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (teknine)*

They are saing that emergency crews that were best trained and running the show at the world trade center were likely killed durring the collapse of the tower and there is too much dust and smoke to tell if anyone is still alive in that vicinity. This marks a change in our society we are no longer unaffected in world terrorism not that we were not before but this is a wake up call for our nation. I pray for the fallen. Dave


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
12:29pm 09/11/01 Dollar remains down sharply after attack By Rachel Koning
The U.S. dollar remained sharply weaker against its major world counterparts amid ongoing U.S. chaos after terrorist attacks in New York and Washington. The dollar was down 1.5 percent against the euro, with a euro recently worth about 91.13 cents. Dollar/yen tumbled 1.8 percent to 118.62 yen compared to 121.83 yen before the attacks and 121.04 yen in the previous U.S. session. Trading volume was thin. 

from marketwatch.com
i am gonna post all they post.
chip[HR][/HR]​No offense but I don't think anybody cares about how much the dollar is worth. You could please post anything you find about current events though.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Edit: OOPS Double post


[Modified by Power5, 12:33 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (88JETTEXTREME)*

President Bush will make a statement in a matter of minutes.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

Well out here in the west it's pretty safe....
I can't even try to convince anyone to close my work down.....
I know what safe is....I feel bad for everyone else who doesn't....they can come out and stay at my house if they want.....


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (WolfsburgTekniques)*

I agree, sad though that something this tragic had to occur.


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

I'm in Tampa, FL not far from MacDill AFB. ABout half an hour ago, we saw Airforce one fly over on it's way to the AFB....this is chaos.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

Dood, I heard a plane crashed on its way there.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
All Continental aircraft 'accounted for' (CAL) By Tomi Kilgore
Continental Airlines (CAL) said that all aircraft "have been accounted for and are safe." All Continental and Continental Express flights have been suspended until tomorrow morning. 
12:37 Location top officials are meeting in is undisclosed 
12:36 President Bush will not return to Washington - CNN 

At 110 floors each, the boxlike pillars looked simple in form, but they were sturdy architectural marvels that provided a home for 1,200 businesses, many of them involved in international trade. 
First imagined in the early 1960s as part of an urban renewal project, the first buildings in the $1.2 billion, 16-acre complex opened in 1970. 
The twin towers were completed in 1976, immense in every detail -- 43,000 windows, 99 elevators, 1,350 feet tall -- and designed to be a critical hub for international trade. At the time, they were the tallest buildings in the world; until Tuesday, they remained the tallest in New York. 
The buildings were designed to be especially sturdy, using load-bearing steel walls rather than the steel-cage construction typical of modern skyscrapers. 
By the time the final building of the seven-building complex was completed in 1988, the center had lured scores of businesses, including commodity exchanges, major investment firms, banks, law firms and a hotel. 
The center was fully rented out when the towers collapsed Tuesday. Roughly 50,000 people worked in the towers; the complex, which included an observation deck and a number of other tourist attractions, drew another 90,000 visitors each day, according to the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, which runs the complex. 
While it thrived as an international business hub, it also had become a clear target for terrorists. 
On Feb. 23, 1993, bombs exploded in a parking garage beneath the center, killing six people and injuring 1,000. Six Islamic militants were convicted in the bombing and sentenced to life behind bars. 
FBI evidence in that case included documents from one conspirator, who wrote that the bombing was meant to demoralize the enemy by ``blowing up the towers that constitute the pillars of their civilization.'' 
Tuesday's tragedy clearly had that effect on Lewis Eisenberg, chairman of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, who said he was ``devastated beyond belief.'' 
``I mean, in many respects this is significantly worse than Pearl Harbor, and we don't know who the enemy is. As Americans we will pull together and do what's right.'' 
He said he was stunned: ``I just saw my two towers fall.'' [HR][/HR]​more from marketwatch.com


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

Alright guys, be safe. I'm going to try to leave D.C. again. I'm not religious, but I'm pulling for everyone. Later.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
12:41 Colin Powell says terrorism will not crush democracy 
12:41 President Bush at Air Force base in Lousiana - CNN 
12:41 Colin Powell says terrorism will not 'crush America' 
[HR][/HR]​none had links.
chip


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (AdidasCU)*

DUDE! that what i was thinking as well!


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VeeDub2.0)*

Like I said it's not too bad out here....but then again...I'm at work and my news information is from you guys and what I get on radio and the washintonpost website.....Locally, I haven't heard anything...I know the airport is shut down, and I'm pretty Hill airforce base is on alert....but there's nothing out here...worth the risk....so I'll stick with my "head" thought and say, why would they cut off a pinky toe, when you really want the head of the beast....(yeah that us...the great white devil beast...lol)


----------



## VwG60Kid (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (UB)*

i'm in waltham.. everything is cool here.. 
quote:[HR][/HR]melmer - shes at Waltham attending Brandeis, I know she must be OK but just want to hear her voice. I heard they stopped class at Harvad, so maybe she doesnt have class too... but cant find her sigh~ 

[Modified by UB, 9:13 AM 9-11-2001][HR][/HR]​


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Report: Palestinian group claims credit 
Reuters reports that a Palestinian group has claimed responsibility for attacks on U.S. targets including the World Trade Center and the Pentagon. [HR][/HR]​on their front page with no link or anything.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

You might want to check your sources....
more rumors fly then actual truth....


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You might want to check your sources....
more rumors fly then actual truth....[HR][/HR]​im just quoting exactly what i see on http://www.marketwatch.com (CBS NEWS)
people said they wanted current events, im just posting what i read
chip


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

first off, im half egyptian and i have relatives in the middle east, isreal/libya etc etc, that doesnt stop me from getting revenge those ************* did it, im filling out my draft form now, Hey bush, im ready to fight.


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (AdidasCU)*

I would bet you just about anything that each of the pilots of each of the planes that made impact with targets were dead well before they hit. Almost any airline pilot (predominantly ex military) would tell them they'll need to put a bullet in his head and fly it themselves.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Chip, he was replying to Power5, not you.







The plane that was headed to LA landed in Cleveland, I believe. *Some* plane did, I know, I believe that was the one (one of the few that was still airborne).
You might check for the Reuter's story at Reuters. Might be there with more info.


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

Here I am in Vancouver watching american plane after american plane land.








This is making me nervous.
whats next


----------



## Realbrit (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Patrick Schmidt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry,a little on edge, I'm trapped in D.C.[HR][/HR]​I hear ya man. I'm up at 'S' and Connecticutt. Not even worth trying to go anywhere at this point.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

I'mnear Cleveland...I hear that the bomb squad is still searching that plane.


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Patrick Schmidt)*

When and if retaliation occurs.... I want to be a part of it. All of you should.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (PSI NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
12:49 [AAI] AirTran Airways confirms all planes on ground, secured 
[HR][/HR]​chip


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (tatM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would bet you just about anything that each of the pilots of each of the planes that made impact with targets were dead well before they hit. Almost any airline pilot (predominantly ex military) would tell them they'll need to put a bullet in his head and fly it themselves.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I really doubt a pilot would fly his/her plane into a building at gun point. What would be the point? they are going to die anyways.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Camp David crash denied. - MSNBC


[Modified by texasvr6, 11:49 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

texas i was about to post that one.
chip


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would bet you just about anything that each of the pilots of each of the planes that made impact with targets were dead well before they hit. Almost any airline pilot (predominantly ex military) would tell them they'll need to put a bullet in his head and fly it themselves.
Yeah, I really doubt a pilot would fly his/her plane into a building at gun point. What would be the point? they are going to die anyways.







[HR][/HR]​All the more reason why it was most likely NOT just a group effort... Those people had to be able to fly those planes... Not just your average terrorist.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Realbrit)*

Here's my question.......
*WHY IN THE HELL ARE PEOPLE STILL CALLING FOR TECH SUPPORT*
and I don't mean, "my connections slow, what's going on"....but "what kind of ram does my system take"......
[rumor, not confirmed]I heard that some group asked people not to use the phones (landlines)[/rumor, not confirmed]
I guess some people don't listen...(namely Emachine owners...)
I guess some americans just don't care....


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

Osama bin Laden's people are taught how to fly. The three people responsible for the bombings in Africa were on training runs for something like this.


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

I'd be ready and more than willing to head back to Cherry Point; I just don't know what, if anything I could do, it's been almost seven years.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (tatM)*

tatM, exactly. I wonder how trained the "pilots" that flew into the targets were.


----------



## UB (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VwG60Kid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'm in waltham.. everything is cool here.. 
[HR][/HR]​oh good thanks so much! feeling relieved... I am going to head off to bed and grab some sleep








I wish everyone well, take care all you people in US


----------



## VW_Crumpet (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

I...I'm in a horrified panic - we were evacuated ....everyone was weeping, trying to get out - chaos - no
direction. I work less than 3 miles away from DC center at NOAA's world HQ (gov't agency under Dept. of
Commerce) My sister works for the Dept of Energy downtown...she said things were just
engulfed...fires...people running and screaming in panic. I happened to call my parents who were JUST
about to depart L.A. and I heard in the background on my dad's cellphone the captain ordering everyone
off the plane. And, I can't IMAGINE Manhatten - oh my god oh my god. We've all been falling apart here. I
apologize for my rambling...I have to see my little sisters who were evacuated from school, and get them
to a safer place - we live less than a mile from NSA, and there are still planes unaccounted for. We've seen
the F16s in the air. I am very very frightened. Please keep all of these people in your prayers.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (UB)*

I can't sleep


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VW_Crumpet)*

some scary sh*t.


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I guess some people don't listen...(namely Emachine owners...)
I guess some americans just don't care....[HR][/HR]​Hey, I don't have an emachine, and I garauntee no one owns me.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Any news on the black boxes? I haven't been able to keep up with this thread. It jumped 9 pages in less than an hour.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No offense but I don't think anybody cares about how much the dollar is worth. You could please post anything you find about current events though.[HR][/HR]​no no no... Think "big picture." Damaging our economy is just another form of attack! THe greatest asset this county has is it's economic power! Markets around the world are plunging because of this, ours will be deeply hurt. It ALL makes a difference. that's why it's news!! I'm sure Chip wasn't just posting it becasue he's worried about his 401k (yet).


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any news on the black boxes? I haven't been able to keep up with this thread. It jumped 9 pages in less than an hour.[HR][/HR]​
No black-boxes yet. The buildings are still on fire, they're trying to save people in the rubble and such.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Official estimate of 10,000 dead. Please take a moment.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

True, economic sabotage is a form of attack in my books. Which also explains why biological weapons are deadlier than any bomb- viruses which can destroy human organs, or destroy a nation's entire wheat harvest are a good example.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

the official estimate death toll is 10,000 ... this just in on the tv


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

1 of 5 sides of Pentagon destroyed. Injuries and casualties result.


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]tatM, exactly. I wonder how trained the "pilots" that flew into the targets were.[HR][/HR]​In all honesty, the actual flight of an airliner (meaning--pointing it in a direction, turning, etc.) is not terribly difficult or complex. If they understood basic navigation they could do what they did. I am not diminishing the skills of airline pilots, their real skill is the detail, handling crises, keeping a cool head, taking the responsibity for hundreds of people's safety each day, etc. I have nothing but admiration for what they do, but pointing a plane at a target is not difficult. 
Terrorists are the most despicable and low kind of coward; I hope this galvanizes the world to making a priority of ridding the face of the earth of their foul and fetid existence.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

no new news on marketwatch....

chip


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No offense but I don't think anybody cares about how much the dollar is worth. You could please post anything you find about current events though.
no no no... Think "big picture." Damaging our economy is just another form of attack! THe greatest asset this county has is it's economic power! Markets around the world are plunging because of this, ours will be deeply hurt. It ALL makes a difference. that's why it's news!! I'm sure Chip wasn't just posting it becasue he's worried about his 401k (yet).[HR][/HR]​Your right, but our economy will go up now, not down. This is going to take some fixing which means jobs. 
What the newest news.


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

10,000+ people dead
ammatuer pics


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

And as I have said before, it could well give people the wake-up call to build a more harmonious and tolerant society, because now we realise what hate has led to.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

All border locations are closed as well....


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTIVR6MK4)*









quote:[HR][/HR]
1:04 Sun Country Air says all planes, personnel on ground 
1:02 Fox News: death toll estimated at 10,000 at WTC 
[HR][/HR]​

[Modified by ChipGTi, 1:05 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Gumbypunk (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (volksvagenver)*

I don't know what has been said before but my condolences go out to any families and dubbers that may have been affected by this. 
F-16's are flying over my house and there are all sorts of sirens and emergency vehicles.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GTIVR6MK4)*

What do you guys think we should do? I say we need to attack afaganistan, lybia, iran, syria, lebanon, and all the other countries that house these people. Isreal will be happy to asist us. Lets take 'em out!!!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

yeah this is going to be the last holy war.. this is gonna be big.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

At the risk of sounding extremist... 

Find them. And GLASS them.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1:07 [AMR] American Airlines: it's not sure 1 WTC plane was theirs 

[HR][/HR]​


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

alright they are playing Bush's tape from an undisclosed location now...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

I don't know who the pallestines are in bed with. I will deffinately kick their @ss.


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

010 @ israel


----------



## epik22 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (tatM)*

Lets just hope that this does not escelate to a global scale. My prayers go out to those lost and to those that have lost. We have a real threat of a world war. Lets just hope that cooler heads prevail and that a solution can be found to all this death and destruction. 
_"He that overcometh shall inherit all things; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death."_-Revelation 21:7


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*









quote:[HR][/HR]
1:10 Bush: Freedom will be defended 
1:10 Bush: U.S. will hunt down and punish those responsible 
1:11 Bush: Military on high alert 
1:10 Bush: Attacks were cowardly [HR][/HR]​chip


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

thats from barksdale air force base, in louisianna. 
chip


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]alright they are playing Bush's tape from an undisclosed location now...[HR][/HR]​barksdale airforce base in louisianna
chip


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Every single person, man, woman and child, no matter WHO they are... IF they are against the US and are HAPPY about this, whether being affiliated with it or not should DIE. There needs to be a message, a message that says we will not tollerate such actions, thoughts or words... Being lax about this kind of thing is what allows it to happen.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (tatM)*

i just hope bush doesnt go nuclear on him, cause jesus christ we are all ******.


----------



## VERSIX (Jan 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (epik22)*

quote:[HR][/HR]_"He that overcometh shall inherit all things; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death."_-Revelation 21:7[HR][/HR]​ I just thought that his needed to be repeated.


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

The anonymity and relative small size of such groups makes it easy for them to hide. Perhaps sending a message to other nations that harboring these individuals that it's not in their best interest should be a policy to consider. 
I just shudder to think what the repurcussions of this will be. Talk about a shot heard 'round the world.


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (briang)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Time to put a few nukes at some choice targets...(ok that's just the evil side of me talking)








I can guess that the intellegence community didn't see this coming







[HR][/HR]​
quote:[HR][/HR] I can't sleep














[HR][/HR]​To my brothers and sisters in reserves and in the forces....I cansay alot of degarding things at this time since we know who is responsible for these acts. All I ask is that all of you that go over, to be carefull and remeber what you are fighting for.....
"Our country is a sacred place. People want to come here just to breathe our air, eat out hot dogs and hamburgers, watch a baseball game, or even maybe just a visit for 2 weeks with a relative. We hold this country near our heart just as if it was our own child."........
It is our right to live in peace. We try hard and accomplish impossible acts cause we pull together as a country.
Well the time has come once again to band together as brothers and sisters.
Let's let them know that WAR on the US IS NOT TOLERATED.............
*************NOTE**************
This post is for our regulated guns and ammo in the US Forces. Please don't take matters in your own hands and do something you will regret in the future. Just sit back(unfortunately) and let nature take its course......

JUST IN......BUSH VOWS TO "HUNT DOWN AND PUNISH THE COWARDS!!!........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

Yep, the best way to go about it really.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VERSIX)*

My heart goes out to those whom have lost their lives in this utmost unfortunate of incident. 
To those responsible i hope they rot in f'kin hell. 
All i have to say is this is THE most twisted attack i can remember and i was actually home and watching the news when the Oklahoma city bombin occured and i remember the first WTC bombing but MAN this is so seriously twisted. My hands are tremblin just at the thought of what this world is coming to








My heart felt condolances to all.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

**UPDATE**
2 Warships and National Guard dispatched to NY harbor
Pentagon fire out of control



[Modified by texasvr6, 12:13 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

One transmission should be sent to those responsible before we respond, this should be the contents of that transmission: 
"And I will strike down upon the with great vengeance and furious anger on those who attempt to poison my brother. And you will know, my name is the lord, when I lay my vengeance upon thee."


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

Let me tell you, I'm a total pacifist/tree hugger etc, and I have to agree with you. I feel that anyone who is happy that this has happened does not deserve to live. This has gotten so out of hand, that I feel we should go pull another McCartheyism thing like we did back in the Cold War... anyone suspected of being affiliated with terrorist groups, anyone who *agrees* with terrorist groups, should all be found and imprisoned.


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

"Make no doubt about it, the United States will hunt down and punish those responsible for these cowardly acts" -Bush
Good... And don't let up until you are sure it does more than just stick in their minds FOREVER...


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (emachine)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

1:16pm 09/11/01 Bush: We will pass this test By Rex Nutting
President Bush said the United States would hunt down and punish those responsible for the "cowardly" attacks on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon. The shaken but determined president said the U.S. military throughout the world was on "high alert" status. "We will pass this test," Bush said. "Freedom will be defended." [HR][/HR]​


----------



## noodles (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

The media is really focusing on Osama Bin Laden, and it makes sense as he would the organization and logistic set up to do this.
If the taliban had any sense, they would gift wrap him to us, even if they're not sure he was involved or not. There's going to be hell to pay.
As for the palestenian, all my sympathies for them are out the window. they are no longer people in my eyes.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Kudos to Bush! We shall not lose our freedom! Britain, USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Mexico- we stand united.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

yeah we killed mcveigh, we sure sent out a message to terrorists that we wont tolerate that sort of thing. now look, i think american needs to be taken a little more seriously, and like people have said anyone tha tis harboring these terrorists, destroy them.


----------



## alexjungle (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaTournament)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And president bush comes out with the default concillatory speech. What an idiot.[HR][/HR]​what do you want him to say???


----------



## uncleho (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

I can't just can't fathom those two buildings and the thousands of people... as a kid, I visited that mamoth tower as a tourist and was amazed at how such a thing could be built.
Now it's unbelievable such a pillar of seemingly infinite strength in construction can be so easily toppled.
My heart has been racing and sputtering these past couple of hours for the lives that just cried out for help.
Sometimes I just wonder why humans can hate each other so much.


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (noodles)*

I'm telling you guys....Nostradamus predicted the third anti-christ would enter Europe wearing a blue turban....Could very well be Osama Bin Laden...Creepy. The third antichrist is supposesed to start WWIII....


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (alexjungle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1:19 Dow - Some U.S.-Canadian border crossings closed 
[HR][/HR]​chip


----------



## Volkscience (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

okay... so here's something I fail to understand. If the terrorists who orchestrated this are from another country why in hell would they attack the U.S. It's ridiculus. It's like a bumble bee stinging a elephant! We have nukes for cripes sake! You don't want to P.O. the elephant!
Also, why pick the targets they did? 
The deaths caused from this are very sad indeed but the World Trade Center? What kind of plan is that? The pentagon... well, maybe I can see a strategic attack there. The WTC is nothing in terms of a strategic target. This was NOT a smart plan of attack. Any idiot can be organized but clearly we're talking low strategic (non-military) brain power behind this whole thing. I hope if they find the parties responsible that Bush goes ahead and takes extreme prejudice in order to absolve this matter.


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

US Embassy in Ottawa reports that the US/Canada border is not closed but has heightened security on both sides.
Just got in touch with my Uncle at Bear Stearns and he confirms his entire family including daughters at Lehman and Merrill are safe. My condolences go out to all suffering. My support goes out to all interested in making those responsible suffer.


----------



## emachine (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (uncleho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Sometimes I just wonder why humans can hate each other so much.[HR][/HR]​Because religious fanatics are not human beings, they are zombies. Life means little or nothing to you when you are already dead.


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (alexjungle)*

I hate to say it but, they need to quit being so 'civil' about things... An eye for an eye... 'cept this time around it should be a head for an eye...


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Gary C)*

Truly, truly truly sad.








Nobody's getting any work done around here - though my boss and several of our telecommuting members are still sending mail, though very sporadic.
This is ****ing sickening.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VERSIX)*

I'll tell you one thing, if my country's military needs me, I'll be the first to sign up.


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

UNITED WE STAND!!!!!!!!!!!
quote:[HR][/HR] Kudos to Bush! We shall not lose our freedom! Britain, USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Mexico- we stand united.[HR][/HR]​Freedom will ring!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

I recall reading in the NYTimes a few weeks back about how when people were once not taking sides in the Israel-Palestine conflict, more and more everyone is siding with Israel, regardless of who's land is who's, etc... It doesn't matter what the conflict or complaint, no one has any right to do what whomever has done this did this morning. I don't care what Palestine is fighting for, and even if they had nothing to do with this, they deserve to burn for their support of what may be the most heinous thing any generation after WWII has seen.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
200 missing fire fighters, and 20 missing police officers[HR][/HR]​got this from ABC NEWS with a live interview with John Miller (jourlanlist that is "totally plugged in" with the police and fire departments in NYC)
chip


[Modified by ChipGTi, 1:22 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll tell you one thing, if my country's military needs me, I'll be the first to sign up. [HR][/HR]​You've got that right... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me too... In a heartbeat!


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

all the doubters of President Bush will see that they were mistaken, he WILL stand tall in this time of crisis. He will make our country proud, as his father did. he will be harsh with the offenders of this great country. id be scared to think what would have happened at this point if al gore was elected.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

Have faith in Bush. Everyone must pull together in this difficult time!


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Volkscience)*

This attack was strategic. Bin Laden is counting on the states to overreact and launch attacks that will destabilize the middle east further.
I think his goals are no less than a full fledged world war. A war that would cripple the larger nations and allow him to build a power base, eventually controling the entire region. And its oil.

just thinking aloud


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
President Bush, outside Washington at the time of the attack, said the nation's military had been placed on ``high-alert status.'' 
Flown from Florida to the safety of a military base in Louisiana, he said, ``We will do what it takes, whatever's necessary to secure America and Americans.'' 
The nerve center of the nation's military burst into flames and a portion of one side of the five-sided structure collapsed when the plane struck in midmorning. Secondary explosions were reported in the aftermath of the attack and great billows of smoke drifted skyward toward the Potomac River and the city beyond. 
Glenn Flood, a Pentagon spokesman, said there were ``extensive casualties and an unknown number of fatalities. ``We don't know the extent of the injuries,'' he said. 
At midday, one hospital in suburban Virginia reported 26 victims had been brought from the Pentagon for treatment. Seven were taken to a Washington hospital, in critical condition with burns. 
``The whole building shook'' with the impact, said Terry Yonkers, an Air Force civilian employee at work inside the Pentagon at the time of the attack. ``There was screaming and pandemonium,'' he said, but the evacuation ordered shortly afterward was carried out smoothly. 
``Terrorism against our nation will not stand,'' Bush vowed on a morning when not only Washington was struck, but the twin towers of the World Trade Center in New York were hit by planes and later collapsed. 
Cheney, first lady in secure location
Vice President Dick Cheney was in Washington and he and first lady Laura Bush were taken to an undisclosed secure location, officials said. Congressional leaders were hustled away from the Capitol to safety. 
``The leadership of the Defense Department is OK. The secretary (Donald H. Rumsfeld) is OK,'' Flood told reporters. 
Authorities immediately began deploying troops, including a regiment of light infantry, in response to an attack for which they said there had been no advance warning. 
The departments of Justice, State, Treasury and Defense and the Central Intelligence Agency were evacuated -- an estimated 20,000 at the Pentagon alone. Agents with automatic weapons patrolled the White House grounds. 
And the FAA ordered the entire nationwide air traffic system shut down for the first time in history. 
'Second Pearl Harbor'
There was no attempt to minimize the impact. 
``This is the second Pearl Harbor. I don't think that I overstate it,'' said Sen. Chuck Hagel, R-Neb., referring to the attack 60 years ago that surprised the nation's intelligence apparatus and propelled the country into World War II. 
With Bush away from the capital, his advisers were preparing a list of options, including closing the nation's borders, according to a senior U.S. official. Later, CNN reported that the U.S. border with Mexico was closed.
The source, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said it was premature to discuss military options because investigators were still trying to determine who was responsible for the attacks. 
Away from the Pentagon, unexplained explosions were reported in the vicinity of the State Department and the Capitol. 
A torrent of people rushed from their office buildings throughout the nation's capital, eager to leave a city under siege. The cell phone networks were overloaded, clusters of people sprayed on the sidewalks and at least one suburban school district announced plans to close early. 
Attack followed N.Y. disaster
The Pentagon was hit a short while after the World Trade Center was struck. a plane, described by witnesses as a jetliner, made impact in the portion of the building on side opposite from where Rumsfeld's office are located. 
Paul Begala, a Democratic consultant, said he witnessed an explosion near the Pentagon, saying it sent a huge, orange fireball skyward. 
AP reporter Dave Winslow also saw the crash. He said, ``I saw the tail of a large airliner. ... It plowed right into the Pentagon.'' 
Gen. Richard Myers, vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said that prior to the crash into the Pentagon, military officials had been notified that another hijacked plane had been heading from the New York area to Washington. He said he assumed that hijacked plane was the one that hit the Pentagon, though he couldn't be sure. 
One of two planes that crashed into the World Trade Center was hijacked after takeoff from Boston and headed to Los Angeles with 92 aboard, American Airlines disclosed. 
The second plane may have flown out of Newark, N.J., the official said, speaking on condition of anonymity. [HR][/HR]​updated as of 1:25 on marketwatch.
chip


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1:25 Barak says group like Bin Laden's must be behind attack 
[HR][/HR]​marketwatch....
chip


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cypher2k)*

... which is why now is the time to target bin Laden and his followers and everyone related and kill them all ...


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Volkscience)*

quote:[HR][/HR]okay... so here's something I fail to understand. If the terrorists who orchestrated this are from another country why in hell would they attack the U.S. It's ridiculus. It's like a bumble bee stinging a elephant! We have nukes for cripes sake! You don't want to P.O. the elephant!
Also, why pick the targets they did? 
The deaths caused from this are very sad indeed but the World Trade Center? What kind of plan is that? The pentagon... well, maybe I can see a strategic attack there. The WTC is nothing in terms of a strategic target. This was NOT a smart plan of attack. Any idiot can be organized but clearly we're talking low strategic (non-military) brain power behind this whole thing. I hope if they find the parties responsible that Bush goes ahead and takes extreme prejudice in order to absolve this matter. [HR][/HR]​I hate to be negative here, but I've never seen an elephant kill a bee. The size and mobility of these groups, in addition to the fact that we know little about them, makes it much more difficult to track down who exactly is responsible for this. 
The world trade center, which was bombed back in 93' as well IIRC, makes more of a statement than any kind of strategic attack. These cowards know they can't take us out, so they're trying to piss us off, make us live in fear. To some of these people the twin towers were a representation of all that they stood against, the evil U.S. keeping them down. This is sick...


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I recall reading in the NYTimes a few weeks back about how when people were once not taking sides in the Israel-Palestine conflict, more and more everyone is siding with Israel, regardless of who's land is who's, etc... It doesn't matter what the conflict or complaint, no one has any right to do what whomever has done this did this morning. I don't care what Palestine is fighting for, and even if they had nothing to do with this, they deserve to burn for their support of what may be the most heinous thing any generation after WWII has seen.[HR][/HR]​
An eye for an eye. PLEASE PEOPLE..........LOVE BUSH FOR THE DESTRUCTION HE IS ABOUT TO UNLEASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate to admit it...but at this point in time....I would'nt want anyone else in the Presidents seat.

Screw killing MORE Americans...................
HEY FAT BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......................BOMB BAYS OPENING.......>>>TARGET IN RANGE>>>>>>READY TO UNLOAD


----------



## Venum (Mar 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR] ... which is why now is the time to target bin Laden and his followers and everyone related and kill them all ... [HR][/HR]​We need to think about this carefully, and persue it in the right manner, so no more innocent life is lost.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

One of the scariest pictures I've ever seen. 150 people about to lose their lives and several thousands more in a few minutes.


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Volkscience)*

quote:[HR][/HR]okay... so here's something I fail to understand. If the terrorists who orchestrated this are from another country why in hell would they attack the U.S. It's ridiculus. It's like a bumble bee stinging a elephant! We have nukes for cripes sake! You don't want to P.O. the elephant!
Also, why pick the targets they did? 
The deaths caused from this are very sad indeed but the World Trade Center? What kind of plan is that? The pentagon... well, maybe I can see a strategic attack there. The WTC is nothing in terms of a strategic target. This was NOT a smart plan of attack. Any idiot can be organized but clearly we're talking low strategic (non-military) brain power behind this whole thing. I hope if they find the parties responsible that Bush goes ahead and takes extreme prejudice in order to absolve this matter. [HR][/HR]​When you have resources and opportunities to attack, the World Trade Center and the Pentagon are brilliant choices. The WTC is the critical financial heart of the United States. It also houses offices for the Secret Service and countless other important bureaus. It's also the quintessential symbol of capitalism for this planet. The physical nature and position of the building make it the perfect dramatic stage for the media to show the attacks live. The US has countless Air Force and Naval bases around the world, terrorists never attack the military with crippling effect. The world public doesn't get to see the attacks with such effect on a military base, Osama's attack on the USS Cole was again a show of being able to get to the mighty technologically advanced US, but not to ruin the entire US Navy. They attack to send messages.
Afganistan is so screwed. If the Taliban thought they saw destruction at the hands of the Soviet Union, they haven't seen anywhere near destruction the US is going to show them.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

my sorrow is extended to the people who were affected.


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cypher2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This attack was strategic. Bin Laden is counting on the states to overreact and launch attacks that will destabilize the middle east further.
I think his goals are no less than a full fledged world war. A war that would cripple the larger nations and allow him to build a power base, eventually controling the entire region. And its oil.

just thinking aloud[HR][/HR]​he should be hunted down, raped brutally, then beheaded publicly and head placed on a stick for all future terrorists to behold, along with anyone who aids and abets him, and all of his cohorts!


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: (Lexi)*


----------



## Bob Opla (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VERSIX)*

If I had just woken up, I would swear that this was out of a movie:


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

Holy Crap. I was sitting in AP Physics when we got the announcement, about 9:45 this morning. Then, between classes I hear that it's an American Airlines jet that took off from Boston...my dad took off from Logan this morning on American







Thank god, he's OK-he was headed to Dallas, and they redirected his flight to land ASAP in Memphis. Not a good morning...I can't believe it. I was up on top of the WTC at Windows on the World a few months ago, and now it's gone...and all those innocent people. My thoughts and prayers go out to their families...


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

There is a lot of talk that this attack was symbolic (not military strategy)... eg American and United airlines planes were used, and the symbols of the US's monetary and military power were both attacked. I have to agree with what the newspeople are saying about this... And just as Pearl Harbor made is join into World War II, I think this may officially step up the "war on terorism" to a full fledged real war... This time, instead of the West vs. the Nazi's, it's the World vs. unknown terrorists...
very very difficult..


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

I seriously doubt if we’ll see any nuclear weapons unleashed. The message we need to convey is not that of killing innocent victims. We have enough smart weapons of the conventional variety to do as much damage as is necessary (whatever that is). Our Tomahawk arsenal can handle it and oh, by the way, its sitting offshore right now… http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

Bush will punish these faceless cowards!! 
we will not stand idley by, while our people suffer. the lord is on our side, good will prevail my brothres and sisters. 
my condolences go out to all of my Vortex family members who have lost during this most unfortunate time. i will say a prayer for all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VERSIX (Jan 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Bob Opla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If I had just woken up, I would swear that this was out of a movie:







[HR][/HR]​I totally agree with you. The footage of the 2nd plane hitting the other tower also looks like a movie. This is all just F'd up


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

latest...
1:36pm 09/11/01 WASHINGTON DC MAYOR DECLARES STATE OF EMERGENCY
1:37pm 09/11/01 SEATTLE'S SPACE NEEDLE CLOSED


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Bob Opla)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1:36 Washington DC Mayor declares state of emergency 
1:37 Seattle's Space Needle closed 
[HR][/HR]​
*is anyone even reading these or am i just posting for nothing?*
chip


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (Lexi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]














[HR][/HR]​that is the scriest thing i've ever seen in my life.




































obin


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

I gotcha chip... thanks.


[Modified by sirhcorrado, 10:45 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VERSIX)*

Those pictures are too scary. The pic of the jet going into the tower is horrible because we know the outcome and people are about to die. I was supposed to travel to Atlanta 2 days from now thank God I am not going.


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

*is anyone even reading these or am i just posting for nothing?*
chip[HR][/HR]​i have the tv on, i see it there b4 i can read the post







some may not be able to have that option


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*is anyone even reading these or am i just posting for nothing?*
chip[HR][/HR]​I am reading everything you and everyone else posts.







Keep it going bud, don't get fustrated.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Danny D.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

CHIP...Thanks for your updates, I'm reading them, as I;m sure other are too. I'm just running out of words.
Keep them coming. Thank you.


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

i'm the same dude
i do tech support for two Gm websites and they're still calling!!


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is anyone even reading these or am i just posting for nothing?[HR][/HR]​Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's cool. I'm reading everything. Some of us aren't fortunate enough to have a TV to watch right now.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_395919.html 
sick..

chip


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

i am chip


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1:36 Washington DC Mayor declares state of emergency 
1:37 Seattle's Space Needle closed 
*is anyone even reading these or am i just posting for nothing?*
chip[HR][/HR]​*I'm reading it Chip! Keep it up, it's good info.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

I posted in another thread that one of the guys at work was one a plane bound for Florida this AM. Don't know why but he came back to work to tell us what happened to him He said about an hour over the US/Canada border fighter jets pulled up and then the plane banked hard throwing people everywhere. 
After the plane did a U-turn the pilot explained that there was a crisis in the US and that the plane was ok.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
:43pm 09/11/01 UMAA condemns terrorist acts By Tomi Kilgore
The United Muslim Americans Association, on behalf of the Muslim community of Illinois, "strongly condemned" the terrorist acts in New York and Washington. "We believe that there could be no just justification for committing such evil acts," the UMAA said in a statement. 
another.....
1:45 Members of U.S. Congress moved to undisclosed location [HR][/HR]​chip


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

2 Aircraft Carriers and 5 Batteship and Cruiser class ships have left Norfolk Naval base. Are enroute to New York and American east coast in a combat/defensive role. Was orignally thought to be a safety move to get them out of port, but they are on mobilization orders.


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Yeah, Chip good updates, keep em' coming, I can't even type right now with all this that has happened, I came into work this morning and have been sitting in front of the TV ever since, my boss said don't worry about anything today..this is a terrible tragedy and my heart goes out to everyone who has lost a loved one...I just hope that this won't turn into a full fledged war, that's the scary part, this will no doubt have a long term effect on all of us...I'm speechless everyone..god bless.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1:36 Washington DC Mayor declares state of emergency 
1:37 Seattle's Space Needle closed 
*is anyone even reading these or am i just posting for nothing?*
chip[HR][/HR]​Yes... Please keep it up, it's all I got.


----------



## 97VenomGTI (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's cool. I'm reading everything. Some of us aren't fortunate enough to have a TV to watch right now. [HR][/HR]​No TV here, most of my info was coming right from this thread until I realized I can turn on the AM dial...







Keep it going folks...
Danny


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

my dad was actually suppoosed to fly to maine today, leaving from BWI (baltimore washington airport) 
thankfully he was supposed to leave later tonight








chip


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWhombre)*

Have you sen news footage of Palistine. Kids, moms and dads are out in the street dancing......Doesnt that piss you off somewhat?????
Inocent people over there...................not by the looks of it.
True about Tamahawks and all that other stuff......my point of nuclear.......Don't let them bounce back. Hiroshima wasnt able to.


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Lexi)*

I heard they're now dispatching 2 (?) battleships and an aircraft carrier from the east coast... (CNN)


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*









they've even brainwashed the children.. these ppl are beyond help. there is only one soution.
-danny


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Lexi)*

oi - this stuff is making me sick.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/010911/140/c3lbc.html


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SlickShoes)*

Here's a scary thought my co-worker just pointed out...what's the date today??

yep, 9/11


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

No kidding. This is my only news source. Im at the Ottawa International Airport. And we are in a state of partial lockdown. Its like a ghost town here.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SlickShoes)*

http://www.cnn.com is kind of back up .... Very simple stuff, but it's there


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SlickShoes)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
In June, a U.S. judge had set this Wednesday as the sentencing date for a bin Laden associate for his role in the bombing of a U.S. embassy in Tanzania that killed 213 people. The sentencing had been set for the federal courthouse near the World Trade Center. No one from the U.S. attorney's office could be reached Tuesday to comment on whether the sentencing was still on.[HR][/HR]​from journalnow.com 
chip


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Distinct)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2 Aircraft Carriers and 5 Batteship and Cruiser class ships have left Norfolk Naval base. Are enroute to New York and American east coast in a combat/defensive role. Was orignally thought to be a safety move to get them out of port, but they are on mobilization orders.
[HR][/HR]​Same thing...safety and mobilization. If the air wing is on the carriers, then its offensive.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SlickShoes)*

holy S!


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
1:50 [NWAC] Northwest Airlines: all flights safe, accounted for [HR][/HR]​


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

My sister was supposed to fly from Wis. tomorrow... It could have been her...







Yet these fools I work with, and the organization seems to think that because it's on the other side of the country it's no big deal... If it was seattle they'd be going CRAZY!







grrrr


----------



## VW'ed (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

Today in Los Angeles,
W10FWY & 60W is closed all going to Downtown Los Angeles. All road going to LA is closed. People are urged to go home. Gov't/Fed. bldgs are closed...
Luckily, I went straight to the nearest offramp, fill up gas, buy water and some food, went straight home...and PRAYED TO THOSE WHO DIED.
EVERYONE AT VWVortex, PLEASE BE SAFE, PRAY FOR ALL IF YOU BELEIVE IN GOD.
THIS DAY OF HORROR, WHICH WILL LIVE IN INFAMY MUST STOP!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_395919.html 

sick..
chip[HR][/HR]​awful....I say let isreal do their worst!


----------



## Mad-Dog-Tannen (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CageyBee)*

the sad thing is: we will take out the idiots that caused this destruction. then offer them $$ from our pockets in 2 years, because they can't rebuild. i'm so pissed right now. but i'm glad that Bush is going to kick some ass!! 

(sorry for the cussing, i'm just too mad to censor myself)


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

LONDON (FTMW) - World leaders offered sympathy to the United States after hijacked aircraft were deliberately crashed into the World Trade Center in New York and the Pentagon in Washington in what President George W Bush called an "apparent terrorist attack".
French President Jacques Chirac cut short a two-day trip to Brittany to return to Paris. Jacques said: "It is with immense emotion that France has learned of the monstrous attacks that have just hit the U.S. In these terrible circumstances, the French people stand at the side of the American people." See apparent terrorism strikes U.S. story.
"I assure President George Bush of my total support. France has always condemned terrorism and now condemns it unreservedly," said the French president.
Blair
British Prime Minister Tony Blair offered his condolences to President Bush and the American people, after cutting short a speech to the country's annual gathering of the union movement, the Trade Union Congress (TUC) in Brighton.
"There have been most terrible, shocking events taking place in the United States of America within the last hour or so, including two hijacked planes being flown deliberately into the World Trade Center. I'm afraid we can only imagine the terror and the carnage there, and the many, many innocent people that will have lost their lives," Blair said.
"I know that you would want to join with me in sending the deepest condolences to President Bush and to the American people on behalf of the British people at these terrible events. This mass terrorism is the new evil in our world today. It is perpetrated by fanatics who are utterly indifferent to the sanctity of human life, and we the democracies of this world are going to have to come together to fight it together and eradicate this evil completely from our world," Blair said.
Queen expresses shock
Queen Elizabeth said she offered her deepest sympathy on behalf of the British people. A spokesperson for the Queen said the British Monarch would send a letter of condolence to President George Bush.
German Foreign Minister Joschka Fischer wrote a letter to his counterpart in the U.S, Colin Powell. "We are following the pictures from Washington and New York with unspeakable horror. Amid this dreadful crime, Germany stands firmly at the side of the American people." 
Chris Patten, the European Commissioner for External Affairs, said from Brussels: "We are all watching events with absolute horror. Our prayers and deepest sympathies go out to our friends in the United States." 
The French Prime Minister Lionel Jospin convened an emergency meeting of the Defense, Foreign, Transport and Interior ministers "to examine calmly and rigorously" the government's reaction after the attack."
"The World Trade Center in New York has been hit by attacks of unprecedented violence and seriousness. The Prime minister condemns this abominable use of terrorist violence," the French Prime Minister's office said.
Jospin had earlier called US ambassador to France Howard Leach to "express the French government' horrified sadness."
Also Israeli ambassador to France Elie Barnavi told reporters: "Europe has already experienced a wave of Islamic terrorism, I hope you won't experience another one but I am not convinced of it."
The BBC reported that Israel is withdrawing diplomats from the US because it is feared they may become targets for further terrorist attacks.
President Bush has vowed to "hunt down" the "terrorists" responsible for the attacks on New York and Washington.
At the same time that sympathies poured in, the hunt for the attackers went on, with potential suspects denying their involvement.
The leader of the Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine has denied his group is behind the terrorist attacks in America. Qais Abdel Rahim said his group was against such terror attacks.
Earlier a Qatar-based TV station said it received a call from a man claiming responsibility on behalf of the radical PLO faction.
Abdel Rahim, the head of the DFLP in the West Bank, said: "We are not responsible for this type of terror attack. We are against it."
U.S. media has reported that Osama bin Laden, a Saudi millionaire, is the number one suspect behind the attacks at the moment.[HR][/HR]​man, i might be one of the top posters by the time this is over 
chip


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SlickShoes)*

Here's a news station update.
CNN.com is now up... They scaled their site down to include only this story in mostly plaintext with no menu, etc. ABCNEWS is also back up now, and scaled down in the same manner as CNN... C-SPAN is up.


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Fahrfrumluzin)*

c/o CNN:


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VW'ed)*

all the malls, museums, latin grammys, govt offices, all cal state schools, etc are also closed.quote:[HR][/HR]Today in Los Angeles,

W10FWY & 60W is closed all going to Downtown Los Angeles. All road going to LA is closed. People are urged to go home. Gov't/Fed. bldgs are closed...

Luckily, I went straight to the nearest offramp, fill up gas, buy water and some food, went straight home...and PRAYED TO THOSE WHO DIED.

EVERYONE AT VWVortex, PLEASE BE SAFE, PRAY FOR ALL IF YOU BELEIVE IN GOD.

THIS DAY OF HORROR, WHICH WILL LIVE IN INFAMY MUST STOP! [HR][/HR]​


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Fahrfrumluzin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
SAN FRANCISCO (CBS.MW) - The following is a sampling of the American public's reaction to Tuesday morning's terrorism attacks on the World Trade Center in New York and elsewhere in the United States.
************
"The United States will hunt down and punish those responsible for these cowardly acts."
"Our military here and around the world is on high alert."
"Terrorism against our nation will not stand." 
"I've ordered that the full resources of the federal government go to help the victims and their families and to conduct a full-scale investigation to hunt down and to find those folks who committed this act."
-- President George W. Bush.
"This mass terrorism is the new evil in our world today."
"It is perpetrated by fanatics who are utterly indifferent to the sanctity of human life and we, the democracies of this world, are going to have to come together and fight it together."
-- British Prime Minister Tony Blair
"It is impossible to fully comprehend the evil that would have conjured up such a cowardly and depraved assault upon thousands of innocent people. There can be no cause or grievance that could ever justify such unspeakable violence. Indeed, such an attack is an assault not only on the targets but an offense against the freedom and rights of all civilized nations." 
"We stand ready to provide any assistance that our American friends may need at this very, very difficult hour and in the subsequent investigation."
-- Canada's Prime Minister Jean Chretien.
"I send my condolences, the condolences of the Palestinian people to American President Bush and his government and to the American people for this terrible act." 
"We completely condemn this serious operation...We were completely shocked. It's unbelievable, unbelievable, unbelievable." 
-- Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat.
"I want to express our solidarity, our support to all the victims and the relatives of victims of these acts of terrorism." 
-- Mexico President Vicente Fox.
"We express deep shock at what we have witnessed in New York and Washington." 
"My condolences to the American President, George Bush, and the American people and the families" 
-- Lebanese Prime Minister Rafiq Hariri. 
"Due to security concerns raised in today's attacked in the Nation's Capitol and in New York City, I direct that all state office buildings and facilities be closed until further notice. This order does not affect buildings and facilities that provide essential or critical functions. Department directors will make the determination as to which facilities meet this definition."
-- California Governor Gray Davis, in press release.
"We want to tell the American children that Afghanistan feels your pain and we hope that the courts find justice."
-- Mullah Abdul Salam Zaeef, the Taliban ambassador to Pakistan, according to a report from The Associated Press.
"Most of our customers are Visa applicants and we found they were being harassed on the streets due to their ethnic origin, so we shut down and there are a few of us still in the office and we told building security to lock our floor. We will slowly be going home and I have an emergency command post set up at my home."
-- Alan Cobden, deputy consul-general and consul trade at the British Consulate-General in Los Angeles. 
"It's pretty clear at least three of these were hijacked. That involves getting a weapon aboard."
"It most likely involved terrorists with pilot training. That's rare."
-- Andrew Koch, Washington Bureau Chief of Jane's Defense Weekly. 
There are 50 aircraft in the air; none has a problem and all are within 50 miles of their destination.
-- Statement from Federal Aviation Administration
"It's going to be disastrous. I think this will plunge the world economy into a real slowdown, and there will be a real slowdown in travel for a while. The whole aviation system will be really negatively affected by this."
-- Raymond Neidl, airline analyst from ABN AMRO
"All Continental Airlines aircraft have been accounted for and are safe."
"Continental and Continental Express have suspended all flights until tomorrow morning."
-- Statements from Continental Airlines.
"All Southwest Airlines aircraft are safe and accounted for by our Dispatch Department." 
-- Statement from Southwest Airlines.
"This morning Mayor Han, who is in Washington D.C., spoke with acting mayor Alex Padilla. They are in contact with the LA Fire Department and the LA Police Department. Which as you know are on tactical alert right now. City Hall will not be open today for the safety of the public and the employees. Obviously the fire, police and general services will be on alert and available in case of an emergency here in Los Angeles." 
-- Julie Wong, spokeswoman for Mayor James K. Hahn.
"Los Angeles Police Department is on full tactical alert. I haven't been called in yet. We will know by noon (PST) if we will all be called in. At that point, we would go to AB shifts (12 hour shifts) similar to when we had the DNC." 
-- Police officer for the Los Angeles Police Department (Transit Division).
Dallas city workers have not been sent home, though Dallas Love Field Airport has been shut down. Dallas also shut down its wastewater facilities "just in case someone tries to sabotage the water system."
-- Kristi Sherrill, a spokesperson for City of Dallas Mayor Ron Kirk.
"I would be a little suspicious of people taking responsibility. You may be committing suicide if you really did it and are crowing about it." 
-- Ivan Eland, a terrorism and defense policy expert with the Cato Institute.
Shawn Langlois is community editor for CBS.MarketWatch.com.
[HR][/HR]​chip


[Modified by ChipGTi, 1:51 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## BlackWolfsburg (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Suddenly, our cars seem oh so unimportant...


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CageyBee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








they've even brainwashed the children.. these ppl are beyond help. there is only one soution.
-danny[HR][/HR]​In cases like this, you're not dealing with people, or even humans. You're dealing with animals. We're dealing with a whole nation of brainwashed robots.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BlackWolfsburg)*

im am going to eat, someone else wanna keep this up to date?
chip


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

i will.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In cases like this, you're not dealing with people, or even humans. You're dealing with animals. We're dealing with a whole nation of brainwashed robots. 
[HR][/HR]​They are indeed religous zealots with no regard for human life - even their own. The bastards that piloted the aircraft probably were smiling the whole time.


[Modified by VWhombre, 11:56 AM 9-11-2001]


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

HENCE FAT BOY!!!!!!!
Why waste time and resources going over there. Launch em now and let them know.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

2:00 Blair says will not rest until evil of terror is driven from world 
2:00 Blair says mass terrorism is the new evil in the world 
2:00 Blair says UK stands shoulder to shoulder with U.S. 
marketwatch.


----------



## JediCorrado (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

times like these, words from great leaders like FDR hit the heart:
quote:[HR][/HR]
Always will we remember the character of the onslaught against us. 
No matter how long it may take us to overcome this premeditated invasion, the American people in their righteous might will win through to absolute
victory. 
I believe I interpret the will of the Congress and of the people when I assert that we will not only defend ourselves to the uttermost, but will make very
certain that this form of treachery shall never endanger us again. 
Hostilities exist. There is no blinking at the fact that that our people, our territory and our interests are in grave danger. 
With confidence in our armed forces - with the unbounding determination of our people - we will gain the inevitable triumph - so help us God. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

***FOX NEWS***
Missing United Airliner reported to have gone down at the Pentagon.


----------



## teknine (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

i can't even put into words how much that picture has affected me..



[Modified by teknine, 6:58 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

2:02 No civil flights from UK without top level security-Blair 
2:03pm 09/11/01 PENTAGON: WILL TRY TO GET OUT INFO ON INJURED, DEAD 
marketwatch

[Modified by Blitz16v, 12:59 PM 9-11-2001]


[Modified by Blitz16v, 12:59 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

A military jet just flew over Boston 30 seconds ago, scared the HELL out of me. I didn't expect to hear a jet plane right now (all are grounded) and at first I didn't think it was military.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

OMG!!!!







you can see the plane go towards the building and go through it!








http://mfile.akamai.com/1290/asf/norwest.download.akamai.com/1290/video/asf/28/terrorattacks.asx


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (omegabyte)*

doesnt work.


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JediCorrado)*

I haven't all the threads, so I may be repeating something.
This attack is not only towards America, but towards the entire western democracy. GB, Germany and Belgium are the main European targets, if they were to target places in Europe. GB and Germany for obvious reasons, and Belgium b/c it houses most of the EU buildings, and the NATO headquarters. 
I know Germany and Belgium have come to a halt, and probably several other European countries. The two Belgian airports are receiving flights that were supposed to go to America and Canada. The Israeli embassy in Brussels is being guarded by the Belgian SWAT. The NATO building, and several other buildings in Brussels have been evacuated. 

-PJ


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

2:05 [AWA] America West Airlines says all aircraft are safe 

marketwatch.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

People/countries so far who have expressed support/condolences:
Mexico, England, Canada, France, Russia, China, Palestine, European Union, Turkey, Italy, Israel, Belgium, Germany, New Zealand, Lebanon, Japan, Taiwan, The Pope and Queen Elizabeth
At least we will have the support of most of the world in whatever we do. Hopefully the world will be brought closer together. Something like this crosses all boundaries and transcends all differences. God be with us, our entire civilization.


----------



## VW'ed (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BlackWolfsburg)*

For now, we'll put aside our beloved cars...








Let's focus on what's going on in a calmly sense and do what MUST be done to STOP THIS.
I've heard in the news on AM radio KFWB LOs Angeles and that I quote"...in DEFCON4D.."
Is this true? What is it's ramifications?
Everyone in the Eastcoast, be safe, keep safe...


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]doesnt work.[HR][/HR]​It does. Just watched it. Bandwidth issues.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VW'ed)*

2:07pm 09/11/01 Fed's banks all open and operating By Tomi Kilgore
The Federal Reserve Bank of Cleveland said it was open and operating, as are all other Reserve Banks and the Federal Reserve's Board of Governors. "There has been no interruption of services to Fed customers," the Fed's Bank of Cleveland said in a statement. The Federal Reserve System is comprised of twelve Reserve banks in regions throughout the U.S. and a board of governors situated in Washington, D.C. The other regional banks are located in Boston, New York, Philadelphia, Richmond, Chicago, St. Louis, Atlanta, Minneapolis, Kansas City, San Francisco and Dallas. 
marketwatch


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (omegabyte)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Third building in New York on verge of collapse 
Another building in New York is on the verge of collapse.
The building near the collapsed World Trade Centre towers was hit and damaged by falling debris.
CNN reports it looks likely to fall down.
The station has also aired reports of a gas leak in the wreckage of the towers.
Story filed: 18:02 Tuesday 11th September 2001[HR][/HR]​


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

2:03 Pentagon: will try to get out info on injured, dead 
marketwatch.
Sorry, just trying to help.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

You need codex or somthing like that to view it. Here is where I got it from. http://www.king5.com/


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

Holy Crap 
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_395977.html?menu= 
Around £67 billion has been wiped from the value of the FTSE 100 Index as the City reacted to the terrorist attacks in America.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

heh lil late


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

2:09 [UAL] United 175 lost radar contact between Newark and Philly 
2:10 Blair bans civil flights over London, puts police and army on alert 
2:10 Urgent appeals for blood donations in N.Y. area - CNN 

marketwatch

[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:05 PM 9-11-2001]


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:06 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## swatch60 (Jun 6, 2001)

This event is horrible beyond words... my heart goes out to all the victims and their families.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (swatch60)*

2:11pm 09/11/01 America West planes safely on the ground (AWA) By Tomi Kilgore
America West Airlines (AWA) said all of its and American West Express aircraft are safely on the ground. Further flights have been suspended until further notice. "We will continue to closely monitor the situation and provide additional updates as appropriate," the company said in a statement 
marketwatch.


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:08 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Polootje (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Fahrfrumluzin)*

I don't know what to say.....I hope this doesn't start WO III








Let's kill the Middle East!!! Throw several bombs on their cities. 
I'm a Dutch girl and live in The Netherlands and when I heard the news.....ouch!!!! It scared the hell out of me!!!
Even out here it's on the news all day long. Just watching it now.....both towers smashed! The Pentagon burning.......
Oh man, I hate the Middle East!!! Let's give them a burning HELL outthere!!!
I will give all my sympathies to you, your families, friends etc.etc. Really I was stunned.....








In the streets in Jerusalem they are having a party!!!







What the hell do they think they are????











































PoloG40nut 


[Modified by Polootje, 7:09 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Polootje)*

you single? j/k


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VW'ed)*

This is just horrible. Thanks to all of you who are posting updates to this post. Some of us are stuck at work and are unable to check the TV for information.
I can't believe the horror that has occured today. The biggest problem is that we have no "target" to attack as a retalation. Unless we can find ben ladin (spelling) assuming he did do this we are going to hurt innocent people also!!
This is just a horrible tradgedy. Hopefully all vortex members and family members are ok. My best wishes go out to those who have / had family members in the WTC today.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

2:15 U.S. Muslims' coalition condems terrorist attacks 
2:13 [UAL] United dispatching employees to NYC rescue area 
2:13 Red Cross hotline for blood donations: 1-888-BLOOD-88 
marketwatch.


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:10 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Polootje)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
In the streets in Jerusalem they are having a party!!!







What the hell do they think they are????












































PoloG40nut 

[Modified by Polootje, 7:09 PM 9-11-2001][HR][/HR]​just to clarify, east jerusalem......pzlestinians, not isrealies are the ones "celebrating" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (swatch60)*

*::::::::::::::ATTENTION::::::::::::::
THIS LINK WILL PLAY LIVE AUDIO/VIDEO OF THE ATTACK ON AMERICA
http://playlist.broadcast.com/makeplaylist.asp?id=66704*http://playlist.broadcast.com/makeplaylist.asp?id=66704</B>


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Mr. Krinkle)*

thanks krinkle got it
2:15pm 09/11/01 BellSouth takes security measures (BLS) By Tomi Kilgore
BellSouth (BLS) issued a the following statement: "As a result of this morning's terrorist attacks, BellSouth has taken special security precautions to protect our employees by tightening security at all locations. Security of the telecommunications network has always been paramount and we have the necessary procedures in place to insure the integrity of the network." The company added that its network was functioning properly, although call volumes had increased as much as three times in some areas following the incidents. Since, volume has returned to normal ranges. 
marketwatch


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:11 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

2:16 Initial reactions to attack 
2:16 Initial reactions to attack 
SAN FRANCISCO (CBS.MW) - The following is a sampling of the American public's reaction to Tuesday morning's terrorism attacks on the World Trade Center in New York and elsewhere in the United States.
************
"The United States will hunt down and punish those responsible for these cowardly acts."
"Our military here and around the world is on high alert."
"Terrorism against our nation will not stand." 
"I've ordered that the full resources of the federal government go to help the victims and their families and to conduct a full-scale investigation to hunt down and to find those folks who committed this act."
-- President George W. Bush.
"This mass terrorism is the new evil in our world today."
"It is perpetrated by fanatics who are utterly indifferent to the sanctity of human life and we, the democracies of this world, are going to have to come together and fight it together."
-- British Prime Minister Tony Blair
"It is impossible to fully comprehend the evil that would have conjured up such a cowardly and depraved assault upon thousands of innocent people. There can be no cause or grievance that could ever justify such unspeakable violence. Indeed, such an attack is an assault not only on the targets but an offense against the freedom and rights of all civilized nations." 
"We stand ready to provide any assistance that our American friends may need at this very, very difficult hour and in the subsequent investigation."
-- Canada's Prime Minister Jean Chretien.
"I send my condolences, the condolences of the Palestinian people to American President Bush and his government and to the American people for this terrible act." 
"We completely condemn this serious operation...We were completely shocked. It's unbelievable, unbelievable, unbelievable." 
-- Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat.
"I want to express our solidarity, our support to all the victims and the relatives of victims of these acts of terrorism." 
-- Mexico President Vicente Fox.
"We express deep shock at what we have witnessed in New York and Washington." 
"My condolences to the American President, George Bush, and the American people and the families" 
-- Lebanese Prime Minister Rafiq Hariri. 
"Due to security concerns raised in today's attacked in the Nation's Capitol and in New York City, I direct that all state office buildings and facilities be closed until further notice. This order does not affect buildings and facilities that provide essential or critical functions. Department directors will make the determination as to which facilities meet this definition."
-- California Governor Gray Davis, in press release.
"We want to tell the American children that Afghanistan feels your pain and we hope that the courts find justice."
-- Mullah Abdul Salam Zaeef, the Taliban ambassador to Pakistan, according to a report from The Associated Press.
"Most of our customers are Visa applicants and we found they were being harassed on the streets due to their ethnic origin, so we shut down and there are a few of us still in the office and we told building security to lock our floor. We will slowly be going home and I have an emergency command post set up at my home."
-- Alan Cobden, deputy consul-general and consul trade at the British Consulate-General in Los Angeles. 
"It's pretty clear at least three of these were hijacked. That involves getting a weapon aboard."
"It most likely involved terrorists with pilot training. That's rare."
-- Andrew Koch, Washington Bureau Chief of Jane's Defense Weekly. 
"American Muslims utterly condemn what are apparently vicious and cowardly acts of terrorism against innocent civilians. We join with all Americans in calling for the swift apprehension and punishment of the perpetrators. No political cause could ever be assisted by such immoral acts."
-- Statement from the American Muslim Political Coordination Council.
There are 50 aircraft in the air; none has a problem and all are within 50 miles of their destination.
-- Statement from Federal Aviation Administration
"It's going to be disastrous. I think this will plunge the world economy into a real slowdown, and there will be a real slowdown in travel for a while. The whole aviation system will be really negatively affected by this."
-- Raymond Neidl, airline analyst from ABN AMRO
"All Continental Airlines aircraft have been accounted for and are safe."
"Continental and Continental Express have suspended all flights until tomorrow morning."
-- Statements from Continental Airlines.
"All Southwest Airlines aircraft are safe and accounted for by our Dispatch Department." 
-- Statement from Southwest Airlines.
"This morning Mayor Han, who is in Washington D.C., spoke with acting mayor Alex Padilla. They are in contact with the LA Fire Department and the LA Police Department. Which as you know are on tactical alert right now. City Hall will not be open today for the safety of the public and the employees. Obviously the fire, police and general services will be on alert and available in case of an emergency here in Los Angeles." 
-- Julie Wong, spokeswoman for Mayor James K. Hahn.
"Los Angeles Police Department is on full tactical alert. I haven't been called in yet. We will know by noon (PST) if we will all be called in. At that point, we would go to AB shifts (12 hour shifts) similar to when we had the DNC." 
-- Police officer for the Los Angeles Police Department (Transit Division).
Dallas city workers have not been sent home, though Dallas Love Field Airport has been shut down. Dallas also shut down its wastewater facilities "just in case someone tries to sabotage the water system."
-- Kristi Sherrill, a spokesperson for City of Dallas Mayor Ron Kirk.
"I would be a little suspicious of people taking responsibility. You may be committing suicide if you really did it and are crowing about it." 
-- Ivan Eland, a terrorism and defense policy expert with the Cato Institute.
marketwatch


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:13 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

:17 US Airways confirms all aircraft accounted for 

marketwatch


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (agt5)*

good stuff man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654 [HR][/HR]​Was waiting for someone to post a Nos quote....in the words of the great.........."In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654 [HR][/HR]​very vague, but interesting.
however:
thunder is a daily occurance
brothers are often torn apart
fortresses endure, that's their "job"
all great leaders eventually stop being great leaders
when wars begin, stuff usually burns
i think nostradamus should be interepreted with care


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VERSIX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"He that overcometh shall inherit all things; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death."-Revelation 21:7
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just thought that his needed to be repeated.
quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"He that overcometh shall inherit all things; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death."-Revelation 21:7
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just thought that his needed to be repeated.[HR][/HR]​That runs both ways...not to be anti-american...but this country has some serious prblems along those lines too...


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654 [HR][/HR]​Thats what I've been saying!!!!!!!!
CREEPY!
Bin Laden=The 3rd ANTI-CHRIST...Turban and all..


[Modified by Zinc, 2:48 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Zinc)*

2:22 FBI Web site inoperable 

marketwatch.


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:18 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: (agt5)*

I think its great that nostradamus wrote his quatrains in such an easy to decipher code.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Cypher2k)*

2:24 All National Airlines aircraft safely accounted for 
2:23 Greyhound ceases scheduled operations in Northeast 
2:23 Dow - Deutsche Boerse evacuated after bomb threat 
marketwatch.

[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:20 PM 9-11-2001]


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:20 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Obelix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654 
very vague, but interesting.
however:
thunder is a daily occurance
brothers are often torn apart
fortresses endure, that's their "job"
all great leaders eventually stop being great leaders
when wars begin, stuff usually burns
i think nostradamus should be interepreted with care[HR][/HR]​
Interpreted carefully yes....but one cannot deny. Can you translate Revalations for me. Seems this stuff is in that too. But wait...it was written before NOS.....Good luck translating..... you got some balls there buddy.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (DUHSHET)*

anyone readin my updates?


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

2:25 Global recession now likely: Wells Fargo's Sohn 
2:25 FEMA has activated operations center, working with FBI


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

I am, but then again, I'm refreshing MarketWatch as often as you...


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone readin my updates?[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (idale)*

you wanna take over for me?


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

If ya gotta go, I can.


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Zinc)*

Let's also please remember that over 90% or so of Nostradomus' Quatrains are meaningless. It's not that difficult to write rather unclear "predictions" and then have them interpreted to pertain to situations after the fact. Most of his writing has been absolute rubbish. He wrote hundreds and hundreds, very few can even be made to apply even with the benefit of hindsight. Even the blind squirrel may find an acorn occasionally. My apologies if I've offended, I just would rather steer clear of the mystic right now.
What I do know is that I think we will always have the edge because we're stronger and smarter and have the weapons to deal with this. But they do -- they will have the edge or they could have the edge if we would not react. That's why I think, there... will be attack-counterattack. But what we have to do here is to exert our will and make clear when the United States is attacked, when our people are taken out, we will stand out unilaterally in self-defense and really let the world know what we believe in.
Freedom is very expensive in terms of human commitment, in terms of human participation. Freedom is very dear in this nation where so many have given so much in the cause of freedom. 
This nation *is* unlike any nation in the history of the world, and it is imperative that we join together to fight the forces of terrorism while at the same time fighting with all our heart and soul to defend freedom that we hold so dear.


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (idale)*

ill keep doin this for about 15 more, ill tell u when i need to


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ill keep doin this for about 15 more, ill tell u when i need to[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

it seems that wars always help _slightly_ revive an economy... i guess that we will find out


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

wierd.. thats him...


----------



## Polootje (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

You mean me, singlehanded??? 
I'm so angry, you can't imagine that!!!


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (turborave)*

2:30 [AKAM] Akamai co-founder Lewin dies on WTC suicide flight 
marketwatch


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:26 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

2:31pm 09/11/01 Akamai regrets passing of co-founder (AKAM) By Tomi Kilgore
Akamai Technologies (AKAM) said its co-founder and chief technology officer, Daniel Lewin, has passed away at the age of 31. The company said American Airlines confirmed that he was on board the Boston-to-Los Angeles American Airlines flight that crashed in New York City. "Danny was a wonderful human being. He will be deeply missed by his many friends at Akamai," said George Conrades, Akamai's chairman and chief executive. "Our thoughts and prayers are with Danny's family, friends and colleagues during this time of national tragedy and personal loss." 
marketwatch


[Modified by Blitz16v, 1:27 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

idale, go for it


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

2:32 Tragedy overburdens Web sites; millions turn to e-mail 
-marketplace


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (Fahrfrumluzin)*

your doin it now?


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]your doin it now?[HR][/HR]​I can't.. gotta go to work.










[Modified by Fahrfrumluzin, 2:31 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]idale, go for it[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not exactly top news, but we've heard 400 different accounts, it seems...
2:30 FBI hasn't received any claim of responsibility - CNN 
More condolences from our European friends...
2:36pm 09/11/01 EC's Prodi sends his sympathies By Tomi Kilgore
"I am horrified by the dreadful tragedies in New York and Washington," said Romano Prodi, president of the European Commission. "Europeans stand together with the USA and all peace-loving peoples of the world in condemning and resisting terrorism in the strongest possible terms." He sent his "heartfelt sympathy" to the relatives of the victims, the people of the U.S. and to President Bush. 


[Modified by idale, 1:32 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (idale)*

so idale, your gonna do it?, and then when u get tired find someone else to do it, im gonna go watch the tv now


----------



## jemmy (May 1, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

thanks for keep updating for us, Chip and Julia! Good job! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(edit: add beer for you two!)

















[Modified by jemmy, 1:37 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so idale, your gonna do it?, and then when u get tired find someone else to do it, im gonna go watch the tv now[HR][/HR]​Yup, I'll take it for a while.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: (idale)*

yep, i went to lunch, and now i have class
chip


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: (Mr. Krinkle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*::::::::::::::ATTENTION::::::::::::::
THIS LINK WILL PLAY LIVE AUDIO/VIDEO OF THE ATTACK ON AMERICA
http://playlist.broadcast.com/makeplaylist.asp?id=66704*http://playlist.broadcast.com/makeplaylist.asp?id=66704</B> [HR][/HR]​*I RECOMMEND THIS LINK... IF YOU CAN LOAD IT KEEP IT ON YOUR MONITOR.*


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (jemmy)*

jesus man, "Julia" is the name of my car!!









do i look like Julia?!


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Fahrfrumluzin)*

2:39 NY Gov. Pataki: 'despicable' attack 
2:40 NY Mayor: number of casualties more than we can bear 
2:40 NY Mayor Guiliani: Firefighters, officers lost lives 
2:40 NY Mayor: don't want to speculate on casualties numbers 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 1:36 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jesus man, "Julia" is the name of my car!!








do i look like Julia?![HR][/HR]​No comment.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]do i look like Julia?![HR][/HR]​I could see it....














hehe


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

blitz
thank you for that last reply







in all honesty reading that i have felt teh best i have felt all of today. We all need that little bit of laughter in a time like this...so for that.. thanks julia







just kidding dude 
anyhow again my heart goes out to those affected by this. I'm off to donate blood thank you much.


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jesus man, "Julia" is the name of my car!!









do i look like Julia?![HR][/HR]​i saw u on a wanted poster


----------



## Polootje (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

Ok,ok, you're right. I'm sorry. But I was so stunned and angry. But you know what I mean????


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re:*

2:44 [UAL] United: 'mobilized all our resources' 
2:44 [UAL] United Air sending assistance team to Johnstown, Pa. 
2:45 NY Mayor: gas turned off in city buildings
2:46 [UAL] United: 94 passengers, 14 staff on hijacked flights 
(MarketWatch)


----------



## jemmy (May 1, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*








LOL sorry blitz about the incident heheheh this is the first time I laughed this morning, guess we all needed.. still this







is for you, jul, OOPS, blitz j/k!!








keep praying for the family of the victims


----------



## Polootje (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jesus man, "Julia" is the name of my car!!









do i look like Julia?! [HR][/HR]​Uhhh...no not really!!!


[Modified by Polootje, 8:43 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: (veedubGT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it seems that wars always help slightly revive an economy... i guess that we will find out







[HR][/HR]​That's gotta be the worst thing to say right now. 
"Nothing like reviving our economy at the cost of American lives." http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Please, let's focus on the families of victims.
My prayers and thoughts to all of you.
Steve 


[Modified by ssvr6, 2:44 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: (ssvr6)*

Isn't there a Dead Kennedy's song that has lyrics like that, or is it a Pink Floyd song?? I swear it's a DK song though....
Why are people still calling me???


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re:*

2:48 US Air Force escorts last of planes to ground
2:48pm 09/11/01 United dispatches team to Johnstown, Pa. (UAL) By Michael Baron
Uunited Airlines (UAL) is saying that it is dispatching a team to Johnstown, Pa., as soon as possible, "to assist in every way with the investigation and to provide assistance, help, and support to family members" of a company flight. The company said Flight 93, a Boeing 757 that departed from Newark, N.J., this morning en route to San Francisco, crashed near Johnstown amid simultaneous terrorist attacks in New York and Washington. United is also sending employees to New York City to assist with the tragic events there. "United has mobilized all our resources to work with the authorities, including the FBI and other government agencies. Our thoughts and prayers continue to be with everyone involved, including the passengers and crew members of our airline, as well all their family members and friends," said James Goodwin, United's CEO, in a press release. 
(MarketWatch)


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

2:51 NY Mayor: no reports of looting
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(MarketWatch)


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (ssvr6)*

This is soooo sad. I am very sorry for all the people and or families involved!!!!!
I work in downtown Philly, and when I left it was a ghost town
Did anyone see the footage from Palestine....these people are cheering and ripping up American flags!!!!



[Modified by abtjetta, 3:25 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Polootje)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok,ok, you're right. I'm sorry. But I was so stunned and angry. But you know what I mean????







[HR][/HR]​heeeeeee, polootje you found my link....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this whole situation really sucks.... and i thought " Enschede " was bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

So *this* is the plot of the attacks....








2:53 [XOM] ExxonMobil Baytown, TX oil refinery heightens security
Guess they're worried about the Middle Easterners stealing their oil?










[Modified by idale, 1:51 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

Just in case there was any doubt in the matter:
2:56 No commercial flights in U.S. until at least Wed - CNN
(MarketWatch)


----------



## noodles (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (abtjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Did anyone see the footage from Pakastan....these people are cheering and ripping up American flags!!!![HR][/HR]​You meant Palestenians? Just clarifying.


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ChipGTi)*

I'm reading them...though keeping myself posted through other sources...
This like red dawn...Every radio station is all news no music...I'm scared..


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

2:59 On the scene: 'It's the end of the world'
(MarketWatch)


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (idale) (idale)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2:51 NY Mayor: no reports of looting[HR][/HR]​Anyone that would loot on a day like today would deserve the same punishment that the people who caused this will recieve.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

My Sister n law works for Exxon Gas.. and she just called me and said they are putting a corporate wide freeze on their gas sales... So it is highly advised that everyone fills up..
Just an FYI!
George


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (teknine)*

I do tech support for Sensormatic....people are still calling just for stupid ish!


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

I can't beleive people are still calling ofr stupid crap...that's all I've been getting all day...


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't beleive people are still calling ofr stupid crap...that's all I've been getting all day...[HR][/HR]​Exactly...
People over hear just don't seem to get the severity of this... My biggest fear is that after a couple days thoughts of this will just go to the wayside... That CANNOT HAPPEN!
Since it didn't happen in seattle or los angeles, it doesn't effect us... BULL****! This is our country the WHOLE THING! not just one side of it... Man, the complete stoicism of these people is beyond sickening...


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

At last:
3:05 [AMR] American Airlines: all remaining planes accounted for
3:06 KTLA News in Los Angeles: 5 planes unaccounted for
3:07 [CSX] CSX Transportation suspends traffic in NY, Boston, DC 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 2:03 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (idale)*

quote:[HR][/HR]At last:
3:06 KTLA News in Los Angeles: 5 planes unaccounted for [HR][/HR]​OH GOD


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

Greater Toronto Airport Authority has just reported 20-25 aircraft rerouted from the United States to Lester B. Pearson (the Toronto airport).


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GeoGlxn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My Sister n law works for Exxon Gas.. and she just called me and said they are putting a corporate wide freeze on their gas sales... So it is highly advised that everyone fills up..
Just an FYI!
George[HR][/HR]​Yes...Crude oil has just jumped 12% a barrel in the last few hours. Sucks people are trying to make a profit out of this


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (Blitz16v)*

Yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it seems that wars always help slightly revive an economy... i guess that we will find out








That's gotta be the worst thing to say right now. 
"Nothing like reviving our economy at the cost of American lives." http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Please, let's focus on the families of victims.
My prayers and thoughts to all of you.
Steve 

[Modified by ssvr6, 2:44 PM 9-11-2001][HR][/HR]​
Families yes. Hate to say it but the people in those 2 buildings were mostly parent and adults. 
My heart and all go out to the baby's, toddlers, children teens, and yes even us generation X'rs. Sad to lose anyone period...but my parents are the heart and soul of me....I would'nt know what to do.

IT IS A CATASTROPHIE!!!!!!!!!!! sickening yes....you people have no idea. Get off the computer and walk around and see how else it's affected the area.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GeoGlxn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My Sister n law works for Exxon Gas.. and she just called me and said they are putting a corporate wide freeze on their gas sales... So it is highly advised that everyone fills up..
Just an FYI!
George[HR][/HR]​does that also mean mobil, cause they are owned by the same people


----------



## Polootje (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok,ok, you're right. I'm sorry. But I was so stunned and angry. But you know what I mean????








heeeeeee, polootje you found my link....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this whole situation really sucks.... and i thought " Enschede " was bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Yep, Enschede was nothing compared to this!!!!
ff Nederlandertjes onder mekaar hè??? MiddenOosten gewoon PLATGOOIEN!!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Distinct)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Greater Toronto Airport Authority has just reported 20-25 aircraft rerouted from the United States to Lester B. Pearson (the Toronto airport).[HR][/HR]​Of course, we have a number of planes landing, about 1 every minute. According to this Fedex agent out at the airport. He said Canada customs sent ALL of their agents to the airport to clear people that were diverted to Vancouver Intl.


----------



## sachiko (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Exactly...
People over hear just don't seem to get the severity of this... My biggest fear is that after a couple days thoughts of this will just go to the wayside... That CANNOT HAPPEN!
Since it didn't happen in seattle or los angeles, it doesn't effect us... BULL****! This is our country the WHOLE THING! not just one side of it... Man, the complete stoicism of these people is beyond sickening...[HR][/HR]​My thoughts exactly Daden! This is our country, it's not just about NYC or DC, we're all in this together!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

Here is the beginning impact to the economy:
quote:[HR][/HR] *From CBS Marketwatch:* Global recession 'likely': Wells Fargo By Rex Nutting - The terrorist attacks on America make a global recession "highly likely," said Sung Won Sohn, chief economist at Wells Fargo. Sohn said the nation's productive capacity is intact, but confidence is shaken, he said. The Fed needs to cut rates aggressively, Sohn said. The financial markets have suffered a terrible blow, he said. "It is unclear how much financial infrastructure has been damaged," he said. "Many key people in the financial market probably have been killed or injured. Once the market opens, there could be a stampede of selling." [HR][/HR]​


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:12 Pope John Paul II condemns WTC attack 
3:13 Pope says he's praying for WTC victims, families
3:14pm 09/11/01 American says remaining planes are safe By Tomi Kilgore
American Airlines (AMR) confirmed that all remaining aircraft in the American Airlines system, including TWA and American Eagle flights, have been accounted for and are safe. All flights have been cancelled through at least 12:00 p.m. Wednesday. The company said that early Tuesday, two of its jets carrying 158 passengers and 17 crewmembers were lost in apparent terrorist attackts. "Every effort is being made in every corner of the company to help the families of our customers and our fellow employees," said Donald Carty, American's chairman and chief executive.
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 2:10 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

Is anybody else wondering where the plane that crashed near Pittsburgh might have been headed? I assume that if it was targetting someplace in NY or Washington that it might have made it there with the others... or maybe not, I don't know. But I was just wondering what else they might have been targetting.


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

Whats going on with this!!!!!!!!!!!
quote:[HR][/HR]At last:
3:06 KTLA News in Los Angeles: 5 planes unaccounted for 
OH GOD







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (TDI Vroom)*

They say Camp David


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (what)*

hmm... my car was totalled 2 wks ago... I don't have anything to put fuel into right now. We have 2 other cars and 1 truck filled up...
I agree with an earlier post that we should be worried that after a few days people will tire of the news and go back to the daily grind and forget about this. This is an event that will change the world, every top government official worldwide agrees from all those quotes flying around the newswires. Citizens must not forget this.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:14 'Variety of injuries' seen at Pentagon site: EMS doctor
Hopefully that's just ranging from bumps and bruises to broken arms, nothing more serious....
(MarketWatch)


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Public Transport Sucks)*

I know a girl that works down there, but her offices are further downtown, and on B'way, I hope. I just tried her cell, work and home phones & left messages. Please God let her be okay, she is like a sister to me. How can I find out if Tokyo Mitsubishi Securities had offices in the WTC?


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (abtjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is soooo sad. I am very sorry for all the people and or families involved!!!!!
I work in downtown Philly, and when I left it was a ghost town
Did anyone see the footage from Pakastan....these people are cheering and ripping up American flags!!!![HR][/HR]​I can't beleive they did that...







How the hell did you get out of downtown? Didn't they shutdown all Regional Rail operations? Car? Subway? They closed down Drexel University but not Temple... those people got issues...


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sachiko)*

I'm on with the both of you...for awhile with the peace out here in the west and nothing really going on...
But after seeing those pictures, the plane crashing, people running, smoke, carnage....etc...then hearing about there were calls made from the one of the planes before it crashed....it all sits like irritable bowels....(dani's knows what I'm talking about)
But for the amount of support our canukian brothers show us here, I've gotten more calls from canada wanting tech support then from the US....I guess not all canadians care either....


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Polootje)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yep, Enschede was nothing compared to this!!!!
ff Nederlandertjes onder mekaar hè??? MiddenOosten gewoon PLATGOOIEN!![HR][/HR]​ben ik het niet mee eens, je weet nog niet wie het gedaan heeft.......
en ook al hebben ze het wel gedaan, er wonen daar HEEL VEEL onschuldige mensen


----------



## K-Fresh (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sachiko)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654 
[HR][/HR]​Ok...not sure if this has been disected in earlier posts as things are moving to fast to keep up, but...
City of God wouldn't be NYC but is most certainly in the Middle East. Brothers torn appart could be a cheesy reference to the WTC buildings. Bush? The great leader? You may not think of him as the 'great leader' but he most certainly is in control of the most powerful nation in the world, thus 'great leader' is fitting. I don't know....this is definately not sounding good.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (TDI Vroom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is anybody else wondering where the plane that crashed near Pittsburgh might have been headed? I assume that if it was targetting someplace in NY or Washington that it might have made it there with the others... or maybe not, I don't know. But I was just wondering what else they might have been targetting.[HR][/HR]​I'm thinking that when the terrorist told the pilot his plan, the pilot said "fock off" and crashed it. That would be great.


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

It is easy to be angry at the kids in the picture, the adults that program the kids are to blame. There are no bad kids only $hitty parents and with a nation of $hit$ it's becomes more prevelant. They'll get theirs. This makes whatever Sadamm did look small. 
Makes you think about the Oklahoma bombing.. It was easy to pin everything on McVeigh, for him to pull that off alone is hard to believe. I would suspect that the people that helped him were also responsible for this. There was serious planning done for both jobs and consdiderable resources used.
I don't care what anyone says, people that were employed at those airports were also in on it. Not everyone of course but there had to be people on staff that were helping them get weapons on the plane and such. We all know how hard it is to get things in and out of the country. I could MAYBE see 1 airport dropping the ball but to say that multiple airports or even 1 airport letting multiple planes leave with terrorists on board with weapons?? Something stinks here... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## WolfOne (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedublvr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I WANT MY OWN FIGHTER JET NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​I want mine with a GIAC chip and a Forge, maybe even some 18's, and hydraulics for sure.


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (Dimka.m)*

I really hope that these numbers are WAY wrong and are WAY too inflated















quote:[HR][/HR]
NEW YORK (CBS.MW) - Terrorist attacks leveled the two World Trade Center towers in New York City and rocked the Pentagon building in Washington, D.C., Tuesday morning, causing pandemonium and terror in the nation's political and financial centers. 
News reports estimated that 10,000 people could have perished in the destruction.
At about 8:50 a.m., Eastern, the first of two hijacked commercial jets crashed into the upper stories of the World Trade Center, followed 18 minutes later by a second attack. 
<snip> <cut>
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:20 NYU Hospital: 3 dead, 200 injured w/about 20% critical
3:21 600 people in New York hospitals - CNN 
3:22 Firefighters suspend operations at WTC - CNN 
3:21 [BA] Boeing's Chicago workers have been sent home
3:23 U.S. embassies worldwide authorized to shut down
(MarketWatch)

[Modified by idale, 2:18 PM 9-11-2001]


[Modified by idale, 2:19 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ASurroca)*

My local college radio station (University of Miami) has suspended normal broadcasting (as UM is closed) and they have prepared this tape loop advising people as to what happened in light of this, and they have this ambient music in the background. The combination happens to be one of the most unsettling things yet.
Go to http://129.171.194.135:8000/hifi in winamp to hear the stream... I think it is one of the strangest things today.


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
But for the amount of support our canukian brothers show us here, I've gotten more calls from canada wanting tech support then from the US....I guess not all canadians care either....[HR][/HR]​Jesus Christ... I am in *NO WAY* trying to detract from the horror of what's happening right now, but for Pete's Sake, quit whining about your job!







This hasn't become a National Holiday you know - and the majority of those _not_ involved in this tragedy still have to put in a full day of work. The whole NATION can't grind to a halt because of this. Geez... just because you're getting calls at work doesn't mean that the people calling don't care...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I guess not all canadians care either....[HR][/HR]​I'd really like to kill some of my coworkers right now. They don't seem to care










[Modified by VWVancouver, 12:21 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (K-Fresh)*

armageddon or not, this is the single most horrible tradgedy this country has ever had to endure.
the images floating around have been burned into my memory for good. pearl harbor was not nearly this bad and just look how infamous that is. to imagine that those buildings simply dont exsist anymore along with the lives of the people inside of them is incredible. 
the footage of those people in pakistan is the most horrible of all of this to me. to think that human beings can be so heartless and disgusting to be able to cheer at the death and suffering of thousands of other humans is a new low for the entire race and is absolutly appaling. my condolences to the whole country, especially those directly involved.


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
But for the amount of support our canukian brothers show us here, I've gotten more calls from canada wanting tech support then from the US....I guess not all canadians care either....
Jesus Christ... I am in *NO WAY* trying to detract from the horror of what's happening right now, but for Pete's Sake, quit whining about your job!







This hasn't become a National Holiday you know - and the majority of those _not_ involved in this tragedy still have to put in a full day of work. The whole NATION can't grind to a halt because of this. Geez... just because you're getting calls at work doesn't mean that the people calling don't care...





















[HR][/HR]​I don't think that is what he means... and I doubt he is just looking for an easy way home...
It's disheartening to see how little of an effect something as horrid as this has on some people. That is the problem.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:26 [UAL] UAL flight 93, 175 victim families to receive $25,000
3:27 [UAL] UAL confirms flight 175 crashed
3:27 Roads blocked to L.A. Airport; freeway exits closed
3:28pm 09/11/01 UFJ Holdings employees accounted for By Tomi Kilgore
UFJ Holdings, Inc. said employees at all of its New York branches, which includes those of Sanwa Bank, Tokai Bank and Toyo Trust, "are accounted for and safe." UFJ said those seeking further information should contact Richard Lewis at (212) 827-0200 by phone, or at [email protected] 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 2:24 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't think that is what he means... and I doubt he is just looking for an easy way home...
It's disheartening to see how little of an effect something as horrid as this has on some people. That is the problem.[HR][/HR]​Sorry if I came off a little strong... It just seems like every time he posts he complains about people still calling him to ask for "support". I just don't understand why he thinks that this translates into people "not caring"...


----------



## Satanic_Bunny (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

I just got back from work. This is the single worst travesty I have ever encountered! I have loved ones that are in the City right now with no way of getting out. My wife just called me ( she is a nurse in the city) and told me that all her worst fears have come true. This is truely a crime against humanity!
On a side note. I used to work in the city and took that PATH to the World Trade Center, rush hour, there are thousands of people underground during the time of the collapses. 6 monthst ago I would have been there at that time..I feel blessed that I was lucky not to be there.
Let's all say a prayer for those who have lost there loved one and to those still trapped in the debris.


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd really like to kill some of my coworkers right now. They don't seem to care







[HR][/HR]​My boss, working from home, which is her usual thing... this week she is moving as she just bought a townhome, no biggie there... keeps telling me all day today that she has errands to run and keeps sending me E-mail like it's all business as usual! This whole sad disastrous event (or series of) doesn't seem to affect her.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Giovanni)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know a girl that works down there, but her offices are further downtown, and on B'way, I hope. I just tried her cell, work and home phones & left messages. Please God let her be okay, she is like a sister to me. How can I find out if Tokyo Mitsubishi Securities had offices in the WTC?[HR][/HR]​I used to be a trader for BTMNA. I don't recall them having anything in the WTC. I believe everything was centralized in the Exxon building. I put calls and e-mails into the trade desk this morning and there was no answer.


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Dimka.m)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I really hope that these numbers are WAY wrong and are WAY too inflated
















NEW YORK (CBS.MW) - Terrorist attacks leveled the two World Trade Center towers in New York City and rocked the Pentagon building in Washington, D.C., Tuesday morning, causing pandemonium and terror in the nation's political and financial centers. 
News reports estimated that 10,000 people could have perished in the destruction.
At about 8:50 a.m., Eastern, the first of two hijacked commercial jets crashed into the upper stories of the World Trade Center, followed 18 minutes later by a second attack. 
<snip> <cut>
[HR][/HR]​10,000 Capacity for both buildings.....







...at the time where the most people would be there....


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Satanic_Bunny)*

satanic: what was the worst?


----------



## Evilgtiguy (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

I didn't see any footage of that going on but I have heard about it. I saw one picture of children cheering.. This whole thing is sick and I can't express my condolences enough. I am glad my country is standing by the U.S. I hope Bush does the right thing. He will be making a descison for the free world.


[Modified by Evilgtiguy, 12:32 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sirhcorrado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is anybody else wondering where the plane that crashed near Pittsburgh might have been headed? I assume that if it was targetting someplace in NY or Washington that it might have made it there with the others... or maybe not, I don't know. But I was just wondering what else they might have been targetting.
I'm thinking that when the terrorist told the pilot his plan, the pilot said "fock off" and crashed it. That would be great.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, that's what I think, I was just wondering what else they had in mind.


----------



## Polootje (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yep, Enschede was nothing compared to this!!!!
ff Nederlandertjes onder mekaar hè??? MiddenOosten gewoon PLATGOOIEN!!
ben ik het niet mee eens, je weet nog niet wie het gedaan heeft.......
en ook al hebben ze het wel gedaan, er wonen daar HEEL VEEL onschuldige mensen







[HR][/HR]​Heb je gelijk in, maar nu in Amerika niet dan??? Hier hebben ze alleen maar onschuldige mensen gepakt!! Als je de ene terroristische groepering wegvaagt, staat er weer een andere op, dus......toch maar wegvagen!!






















Ik kan mij hier zo vreselijk over opwinden!!


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (TDI Vroom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is anybody else wondering where the plane that crashed near Pittsburgh might have been headed? I assume that if it was targetting someplace in NY or Washington that it might have made it there with the others... or maybe not, I don't know. But I was just wondering what else they might have been targetting.
I'm thinking that when the terrorist told the pilot his plan, the pilot said "fock off" and crashed it. That would be great.
Yeah, that's what I think, I was just wondering what else they had in mind.[HR][/HR]​They say Camp David.........


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (TDI Vroom)*

Thx 4 Rings


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (Dimka.m)*



> This is soooo sad. I am very sorry for all the people and or families involved!!!!!
> I work in downtown Philly, and when I left it was a ghost town
> Did anyone see the footage from Pakastan....these people are cheering and ripping up American flags!!!!
> I can't beleive they did that...
> ...


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:32 Public transportation restored to all 5 NY boroughs
3:35 Firefighters extinguishing last flames at Pentagon 
Looks like things are slowly getting back to working order....
(MarketWatch)


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

A friend of a friend was one of the AAL 767 pilots that crashed today I just found out. I am so f*&&^ing sad and pissed off and angry, but I think our leaders need to sit downa nd think this one out before causing more problems


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWguy)*

Don't worry VWguy.. I get what you mean. I'm hard at work too.. things have to be done, and frankly, it doesn't make much sense for my Boss to send us all home to watch TV.. ya' know?
It's not that we aren't scared, shaken, and even grieving.. but really, life goes on.
Now I'll probably be called a calous [email protected], but that's what honesty get's you.


----------



## ClayM111 (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

who all is in nyc or washington??


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:38 WCBS in NY: 256 wounded at St. Vicent's Hospital 
3:39 WCBS in NY: 25 patients in critical condition
3:39 WCBS: 3 dead at St. Vincent's Hospital








3:39 U.S. puts two aircraft carriers on standby status 
(MarketWatch)


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Giovanni)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thx 4 Rings[HR][/HR]​No prob. man. I'm still trying to get a call into a few friends outside of manhattan (brooklyn, queens...) I'll post when I can.


----------



## Satanic_Bunny (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]satanic: what was the worst?







[HR][/HR]​Lets just say that it is a lot worse then any of us realize. My wife has seen many dead so far and the towers , or whats left of them, have yet to be searched. 
Think the worst and multiply it by 10.....This is God Awfu.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ClayM111)*

Flug, sorry to hear about your loss. This is so upsetting, I feel physically sick.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:44 States of emergency in effect in Virginia, Maryland
No link, no details....
3:44 [MWD] Morgan Stanley memo says WTC workers OK - Dow Jones
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
More info on United:
3:46pm 09/11/01 UAL provides relief to victims' families By Tomi Kilgore
United Airlines (UAL) said it will advance an initial amount of $25,000 to the families of victims on its UA 93 and UA 175 flights to help meet their immediate needs. United said it has identified all passengers and crew members onboard those flights, but would not release any of the names until it is cleared to do so by U.S. authorities. It said it was currently in the process of notifying the next of kin. Flight UA 93, which departed from Newark, N.J., enroute to San Francisco, had 38 passengers and 7 crew members onboard. Flight UA 175, which left Boston and was headed for Los Angeles, had 56 passengers and 9 crew members onboard.
3:45 Terrorists level World Trade Center, hit Pentagon
3:48 White House: federal government continues to function 
3:50 Vice President Cheney, Rice at White House
3:51 White House: President secure at AFB in Nebraska
3:52 Pres Bush commits full resources to investigation 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 2:48 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Giovanni)*

What really has me worried is the repercusions of this act. What are the possibilities of all out war in the middle east? What of the financial problems that are likely to be the result? Can a new depression be triggered? And if so how will that affect an already destabilized world?

Were these possibilities the true motivation behind this attack?


----------



## VERSIX (Jan 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Giovanni)*

Just got done reading some of the local news stations websites (www.kgw.com), and there was something in there about the pilots of these planes being involved in this operation. The story read that the pilots are trained to do what the hijacker/terrorists tell them, but at no time would they actually crash into a target if told to. They would most likely tell the hijacker to Fv<k off, and try to crash land the plane. This is why some of the local terrorism experts are saying the pilots were probably part of this, and more than likely have been plotting this horrific act for months.
Don't get me wrong, I want this S.O.B. to pay fo this as much as the next person. But I also have to think that if the US government would stay out of the arguing/bickering/fighting/killing/wars that goes on in these third world and other countries, then maybe these azzholes wouldn't have targeted America, namely NY,DC, and PA today.
Just my 2 cents worth


[Modified by VERSIX, 12:48 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cypher2k)*

Yeah 4Rings you took a weight off my chest. I still wish she would call me already. If anyone needs help contacting NE1 in NYC or help w/anything, lemme know. This is sickening.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cypher2k)*

Flug,
I am truely sorry to hear about your loss!!!!


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cypher2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR] What really has me worried is the repercusions of this act. What are the possibilities of all out war in the middle east? What of the financial problems that are likely to be the result? Can a new depression be triggered? And if so how will that affect an already destabilized world?

Were these possibilities the true motivation behind this attack?[HR][/HR]​The financial problems may turn out to be financial gains because the war may revive the economy, however wrong that may sound. Besides, we can't have an all-out war in middle-east, at least because we don't even have a definite enemy to strike at. It's not like it's a country or something that is against us (well not directly anyway) it's going to be a precision operation as usual and not a full-scale war. Even though we all wish for one...


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

quote:[HR][/HR]3:51 White House: President secure at AFB in Nebraska
3:52 Pres Bush commits full resources to investigation[HR][/HR]​3:52 White House: no one should doubt our resolve

3:55pm 09/11/01 WTC losses likely the most-costly: III By Tomi Kilgore
The Insurance Information Institute (III) said the terrorist attacks on the World Trade Center (WTC) will be "the most costly man-made catastrophe in U.S. history." The III said it will be "some time" before an accurate assessment of the impact can be made, but said insured losses were likely to be "in the billions of dollars." The previous most-costly insured disaster was the Los Angeles riots of 1992 with $775 million in losses. Next were the World Trade Center bombing in 1993 at $510 million and the 1995 bombing in Oklahoma City at $125 million.
I'd be more worried about the cost in human lives....








(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 2:52 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dimka.m)*

Im thinking more along the lines of a us strike induced chaos. A domino effect. We kill some guys. They kill some of "us" taking out some other peoples guys in the process, they kill some more guys, and before you know it, syria is screaming "drive the jews into the sea" again, and we got another war on our hands.
That can spill into pakistan, and into india, into china... And I dont even wanna think about the rest.


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VERSIX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]<snip>
Don't get me wrong, I want this S.O.B. to pay fo this as much as the next person. But I also have to think that if the US government would stay out of the arguing/bickering/fighting/killing/wars that goes on in these third world and other countries, then maybe these azzholes wouldn't have targeted America, namely NY,DC, and PA today.
Just my 2 cents worth
[Modified by VERSIX, 12:48 PM 9-11-2001][HR][/HR]​You know, I agree with you on the part about US staying out of middle-east. And it's not even about the middle-east, it's about US having its hands EVERYWHERE. NATO or UN I understand... but US is not dependant on those organizations and can just disregard whatever they ask.


----------



## DaBlackJetta (Nov 7, 2000)

*Re: (idale)*

My brother is based at Offett AFB, where Dubya landed in AF1.
I was just talking to him... he worked all night on his normal shift, got off at 6:00 am this morning and will be going back at 6:00 pm. Guess once he goes back, he gets to stay for a while.
He couldn't tell me much else tho








Needless to say, i am worried for him and feel horrible for the incredible loss that this country has endured today.


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Obelix)*

Between 206 and 80....maybe Dover, NJ.......
Source told me there is a small type world trade center in that area that was multiple car bombed.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VERSIX)*

There was something on the news at lunch... they were saying that these particular aircraft are not particularly hard to fly, as hard as flying a big plane goes. That it would be fairly easy with someone with only basic flight skills to point an aircraft in the right direction and maintain a course... anyone with any type of training could easily fly one... lets not start accusing the pilots... especially since a majority of commercial pilots are ex-military!


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cypher2k)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Im thinking more along the lines of a us strike induced chaos. A domino effect. We kill some guys. They kill some of "us" taking out some other peoples guys in the process, they kill some more guys, and before you know it, syria is screaming "drive the jews into the sea" again, and we got another war on our hands.
That can spill into pakistan, and into india, into china... And I dont even wanna think about the rest.
[HR][/HR]​But that's always how it happens...







sadly enough war is war.


----------



## Terragen (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

quote:[HR][/HR]armageddon or not, this is the single most horrible tradgedy this country has ever had to endure.
the images floating around have been burned into my memory for good. pearl harbor was not nearly this bad and just look how infamous that is. to imagine that those buildings simply dont exsist anymore along with the lives of the people inside of them is incredible. 
[HR][/HR]​I'm sure the people who died at pearl harbour would think its a pretty big thing
just because you weren't alive when it happened doesn't make it any less horrible for everyone that had to deal with it when it happened
and think about all the buildings in Nagasaki and Hiroshima that don't exist anymore.. and all the civillians too..
I'm not trying to put you down but everytime something happens people get caught up in the sensationalism.. far worse things have happened (look at the holocaust.. where MILLIONS were killed)
of course this is a terrible tragedy and my heart goes out to everyone that has been touched by it.. but its not the worst thing to ever happen..
*dons flame suit*


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Terragen)*

"When a thousand people die, it's a tragedy. When a million dies, it's a statistic" -Joseph Stalin (I think)
sigh...


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

3:59 Osama Bin Laden linked to attacks - CNN
No link to how, though. (Those on CNN might be able to add more info.)
4:01 [VNGD] Vanguard Airlines confirms all flights safe, grounded 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 2:57 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dimka.m)*

whats China's view on the entire mess?
friend of a friend said they where financing Osama Bin Laden indirectly.... and he intern would fiance umbrella groups...
I havent heard them issue a statement as of yet, and considering the rest of the world has.....


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

10...9..8..7.. seconds till launch on Bin-laddin


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Giovanni)*

It's going to be very hard to get any sort of contact out or into the burroughs. Don't worry, they will get through to you somehow when they can.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Terragen)*

my girl friend is an elementary school teacher in Montgomery County in Maryland. she was let home early and her mother works near Georgetown.. her mother cannot get out of her building. she just recieved a call from Tennesse where her family lives that her (my girlfriend) grandfather died, and his daughter (my g/f's mother) is stuck at work and with airports down there is no telling when they will be able to fly to tennesee to be with thier family...


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (G60teknik)*

China said that they were saddened by what happened and were deeply concerned for the safety of Chinese folks in the US


----------



## Cabdriver (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dimka.m)*

Well, this is the problem that comes with being the international police, I mean that comment for better or worse. The U.S. has taken on this role since WWII, with only the former Soviet Union to challenge it. It's gotta be careful with whom it takes sides with. 
I also think that the U.S. shouldn't be intimidated by anyone, "....fight oppression" from the Sustainer of all Words.
Anyways, I think there will be some changes to foriegn policy. My prayers to all.......


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dimka.m)*

quote:[HR][/HR]<snip>
Don't get me wrong, I want this S.O.B. to pay fo this as much as the next person. But I also have to think that if the US government would stay out of the arguing/bickering/fighting/killing/wars that goes on in these third world and other countries, then maybe these azzholes wouldn't have targeted America, namely NY,DC, and PA today.
Just my 2 cents worth
[Modified by VERSIX, 12:48 PM 9-11-2001]
You know, I agree with you on the part about US staying out of middle-east. And it's not even about the middle-east, it's about US having its hands EVERYWHERE. NATO or UN I understand... but US is not dependant on those organizations and can just disregard whatever they ask. [HR][/HR]​Do you two really think we should just let the rest of the world fight it out and kill each other? You do realize that we are the ones keeping what little world peace and unity there is right now. We try to keep free countries free. Would you like to be under attack by the palestinians every day while the biggest strongest contry in the world just sat idle and said, "We should keep our hands out of that mess."


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Terragen)*

poop is crazy here in md. im only about 45 min from the pentagon, everything is all messed up. everything is shut down short of grocery stores. i heard the news of this while i was at college. some dude went outside to talk on his cell, and he came back in and said we had been bombed. i couldnt believe it. my heart sunk to the floor. then i learned that it was airplanes. imagine what teh ****e in those planes thought, knowing there were going to die. at least the people in the pentagon and the wtc died quickly. 5 hours later i am still i awe. terrorists are cowards. it will be hard to single out and retaliate against whoever did this. if we go to war, im joining up. werd.


----------



## Terragen (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dimka.m)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"When a thousand people die, it's a tragedy. When a million dies, it's a statistic" -Joseph Stalin (I think)
sigh...







[HR][/HR]​yeah that was Stalin.. (AFAIK)
unfortunatly its true.. people think this is the most horrible thing to ever happen..but its because thats all they've known
if they were a jew in germany during WW2 they would be singing a different song..
what about just last year (or two) when slobodan milosevic had all those innocent people killed and buried in mass graves?
sure more than 10,000 people died.. but just because most people here are from the USA and not from serbia you don't see any reaction about it..


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

The world is the world and every country is reposnsible for the well being of every other country.


----------



## Salty D (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Terragen)*

Not sure if anyhas posted this as 23 pages is alot to get through....
but. http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...4e0cc&[email protected]#link1


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

To add insult to injury....my sister in law is a buyer for TJX...TJmax...Marshalls....
She is on a business trip to europe...she is in Paris right now that..
6 of her co'workers from TJX in Natick,Ma perished in the airplane that collided with the WTC...OMG this is nuts....so so sureal


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

4:07 Israel's Peres: U.S. should condemn terrorist countries
4:11 Another building in WTC complex on collasping - CNN
4:11 Building 7 in WTC on fire, about to collaspe - CNN
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 3:07 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Do you two really think we should just let the rest of the world fight it out and kill each other? You do realize that we are the ones keeping what little world peace and unity there is right now. We try to keep free countries free. Would you like to be under attack by the palestinians every day while the biggest strongest contry in the world just sat idle and said, "We should keep our hands out of that mess."[HR][/HR]​That is what United Nations has been created to do. United States, however, is always pursuing its own policy on international matters even though the rest of the council at UN may disagree. AND because US is a big guy with long reach in this world UN agrees with it.


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (G60teknik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]whats China's view on the entire mess?
friend of a friend said they where financing Osama Bin Laden indirectly.... and he intern would fiance umbrella groups...[HR][/HR]​Your friend is on drugs. China isn't about to financially back an individual or group that is out to destabilize China's desired financial Golden Goose (the USA). A weak US economy isn't good for a country like China that wants the entire nation's economy to be like Hong Kong or Shanghai. Afghanistan doesn't trade at all with the US, so it can afford to ignore the US. As much as these religious zealots will espouse the value of their faith, the almight dollar is #1. You think the Chinese like the Taliban way of life?


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

4:13 Pentagon denies rumor that Pennsylvania jet shot down
4:15 Senate may be called back into session - CNN 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 3:10 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RENNSPORT_Passalt)*

Cripes! thats pretty freaky D!quote:[HR][/HR]Not sure if anyhas posted this as 23 pages is alot to get through....
but. http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...4e0cc&[email protected]#link1 [HR][/HR]​


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LangsamKafer)*

yeah D- how did you manage to come across that??
freaky deeky


----------



## quadcomm (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RENNSPORT_Passalt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not sure if anyhas posted this as 23 pages is alot to get through....
but. http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...4e0cc&[email protected]#link1 [HR][/HR]​Does anyone know where the domain extension *.moc is originated ([email protected])?


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

Not sure if anyone else was wondering if a certain company was in the WTC, but there is a link in this article that is supposed to be the register. (http://www.onisland.com/wtc/bizdir/index.html)
And we already knew this, but:
4:19pm 09/11/01 America's Blood Centers urges donations By Tomi Kilgore
America's Blood Centers urges people, especially those in New York and residents of Northern New Jersey and Washington, D.C. to donate blood. "Until the airports, trains and highways are open, it's critically important that residents in these cities provide for those in need," said Jeanne Dariotis, America's Blood Centers president. "Blood supplies will need to be replenished around the clock for the next few hours, the next few days and the next week." 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 3:19 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (quadcomm)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does anyone know where the domain extension *.moc is originated ([email protected])?[HR][/HR]​No record of psl.moc, but there's a psl.com (and could be ".moc" for spam-protection)....


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

WTF?
That's all I've been saying all day: I see no point in any of this crap. I would never have thought anyone was as dumb as these guys who did this. 
This helps noone in any way whatsoever. 
The thing that is pmo the most is politicians saying "this will not affect the american way of life". Of course it won't 









IDIOTS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedubGT)*

Where did you find that Passault? There's an email addres included in that post to the guy who was ranting all of that crap............


----------



## shadowboy (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ClownCar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Give blood...you can't go wrong there.
Think of a small way you can help.
[HR][/HR]​i *FULLY* intend on doing that
i know for fact that red cross will NEED lots of O-negative blood (my blood type)


----------



## Salty D (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (veedubGT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah D- how did you manage to come across that??
freaky deeky







[HR][/HR]​It was forwarded to meby my good buddy. he also already sent it off to the FBI(he has contacts there...)


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigobora)*

BTW: Xinoehpoel's (the one who claimed this would happen) email address is [email protected] Anyone want to see if he answers??????


----------



## Salty D (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RENNSPORT_Passalt)*

*On a side note..... glad to see the Lumber thread will soon be replaced as the largest thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (shadowboy)*

Question about blood donation. In Canada all blood has a testing process applied to it before it is used or given to patients in need. The blood is tested for diseases like HIV. When it passes, it is then distributed for use. The Canadian Red Cross and Health Canada have reserves, but in a case like this (where Canada has promised to give blood to the United States), what happens when everyone runs out? Do they still do the testing or rush it out? Just wondering if this is the same policy in the United States.


----------



## 88JETTEXTREME (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (quadcomm)*

OMG thats crazy stuff







does anybody know where that came from or who found it has it been reported?


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RENNSPORT_Passalt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*On a side note..... glad to see the Lumber thread will soon be replaced as the largest thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *[HR][/HR]​I'd rather keep the lumber thread as the largest than replace it with something like this







sigh


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dimka.m)*

i second that.
the lumber thread was a much more positive type of thread.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Distinct)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Question about blood donation. In Canada all blood has a testing process applied to it before it is used or given to patients in need. The blood is tested for diseases like HIV. When it passes, it is then distributed for use. The Canadian Red Cross and Health Canada have reserves, but in a case like this (where Canada has promised to give blood to the United States), what happens when everyone runs out? Do they still do the testing or rush it out? Just wondering if this is the same policy in the United States.







[HR][/HR]​yes, that's the case here too.


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (88JETTEXTREME)*

Appears to be on a usenet newsgroup.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Distinct)*

Lets thank god they were not "expert pilots, had they been they could have hit the buildings dead center at the lowest possible level. That, most likey would have caused instant collapse with no time for escape


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (shadowboy)*

Just got back from school. Day started out with me going out to career internship with the Manitowoc Police Depart. We began hearing stories on the radio about a plan hitting the WTC. 
I got back to school a little late to find out that everyone was in homeroom watching the news that I had been hearing about on the radio. It looked really bad once I got back to school at about 9:40 a.m.














Throughout the day we were allowed to watch some t.v. during our classes and keep up with the story. At the end of the day we have a meeting in the gym along with a short prayer service (catholic school).
Got home and surfing the vortex since this was sure to be on here. I do agree the United States should take military action to those who did this. I also do feel very bad to all those who were directly affected by this. Those people who did this though really do make me mad, how they could do something this terrible...














We also have local blood driver in Wisconsin to help meet the demands over on the east coast.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

Idale...got anymore updates? I'm about to go home from "work". I haven't missed one post today. Thanks to all you that have been keeping us, without access to news, updated.
This happened because we as a country are too accepting. We let anyone into are house. I think we should but, there should be better discrimination. I was stopped at customs for having a letter opener from Toledo, Spain. They made me check it with my bags. How do you get automatic weapons past this. The airline needs better background checks on people who fit the terrorist stereotype. I know this is a little predjudice, but look what happens when you are to0 PC.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

4:36 [MRVC] MRV Comms says CFO Glazer killed on American flight
Another exec presumed dead








4:37 President Bush to return to White House late Tuesday 
(MarketWatch)
News is really slowing down. Hopefully everything's moving back up now.










[Modified by idale, 3:34 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Elliot (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't worry VWguy.. I get what you mean. I'm hard at work too.. things have to be done, and frankly, it doesn't make much sense for my Boss to send us all home to watch TV.. ya' know?
It's not that we aren't scared, shaken, and even grieving.. but really, life goes on.
Now I'll probably be called a calous [email protected], but that's what honesty get's you.







[HR][/HR]​true. we had an all-employees meeting around lunchtime today to say a few things:
1)psych counseling will be available to any and all.
2)reservists are free to go and will still get benefits for however long they need them.
3) we have to support one of our customers 24/7 because they'll need to increase capacity to deal wit hteh disaster. we build critical radio components of thetype that are distributed to the police and ems. so, lots of people will be working all night tonight to meet demand.


----------



## Dub Hed (Oct 14, 2000)

*Afganistan denies/condemns attacks*

KABUL, Afghanistan (Reuters) - Afghanistan's ruling Taliban movement Tuesday said Saudi dissident Osama bin Laden, taking shelter in Afghanistan, was not responsible for the attacks on the United States.
"What happened in the United States was not a job of ordinary people. It could have been the work of governments. Osama bin Laden cannot do this work, neither us," a Taliban spokesman, Abdul Hai Mutmaen, told Reuters from the southern city of Kandahar.
"We are not supporting terrorism. Osama does not have the capability. We condemn this.
"This could have been the act of either internal enemies of the United States or its major rivals. Osama cannot do this work...," he added.
Two hijacked planes crashed into the giant towers of the World Trade Center in New York and a third plane struck the Pentagon outside Washington, plunging the United States into unprecedented chaos and panic.
U.S. authorities have not accused anyone of orchestrating the attacks, but bin Laden has been accused by Washington of masterminding the almost simultaneous destruction of two U.S. embassies in Africa in 1998 that killed more than 200 people.
The Taliban ambassador in neighboring Pakistan, Mullah Abdul Salam Zaeef, also condemned the multiple attacks as "terrorist acts" and said those found responsible after a thorough investigation "should be brought to justice."
He told a news conference that bin Laden, now living in Afghanistan as the Taliban "guest," had no link with the outside world after the Taliban withdrew communication facilities from him about three years ago.
"We do not allow Osama bin Laden to use the soil of Afghanistan against any other country," he said.
"He has no facility to carry out such activity," Zaeef said.
Asked if the Taliban feared a U.S. attack on Afghanistan after Tuesday's attacks, he said: "We do not expect it from America to take such a speedy and tragic action without completing the investigation."
The United States hit suspected bin Laden bases in eastern Afghanistan with cruise missiles soon after the embassy bombings.


----------



## THE Wuss (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dimka.m)*

THIS IS NOT JOKE, DO NOT POST A JOKE TO EVEN LIGHTEN THE MOOD. 
WHO the F--- CARES ABOUT BEATING THE LUMBER THREAD YOU IDIOT.
Am I the only one OUTRAGED about this?!?!?!?!!?
My take? Just DESTROY the whole middle east minus Israel. Shallow? yes, but just. Am I a fanatic? perhaps, but I mean every word of what I say. Did anyone else see the Palestinian women and children REJOICING in the streets to the death of THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of americans?!?!?!?!? 
Every single one of those smiles need to be wiped off with their own demise. 
I'm not hardcore patriotic, shoot, I'm not even white (korean), but all I do know is that if any of my family has even a scratch even on their CAR from debris from that cowardly attack, I will be mad as hell.
PEOPLE WAKE UP !! THOUSANDS of priceless lives have been lost. People starting to work in their cubicles, mothers talking to their kids on phones, men eating their breakfast before work, co-workers conversing before starting their day, not 1, 2 or 100, THOUSANDS !!!!!
I remember last year, their was a heated debate about the crisis in middle east, Israel vs. Palestinians and the rest of the area. And there was quite a few sympathizers of Palestinians on these boards, I DARE YOU TO SHOW YOUR HEAD NOW !!!!
If you live in the MD/VA area, you better take it out of your profile, because next time i see you ingrates at a gtg, I won't be happy.
-Noah 
p.s. I never pray, but I will pray for all those who passed today as well as all those who have been injured.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

Things are really slowing down on the news front. I think it's all over, and now we're just working on the cleanup and finding out who all we've lost....


----------



## Catfish (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

I don't think insane even begins to describe this. Those buildings house up to 40K+ people during the day, combined with the loss of life on all of the planes, and the people on the ground. I think it's easy to say this is the largest U.S. tragedy in history. 
Words can barely describe.....


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4:36 [MRVC] MRV Comms says CFO Glazer killed on American flight[HR][/HR]​ 4:41pm 09/11/01 MRV Comm. mourns loss of CFO (MRVC) By Tomi Kilgore
MRV Communications (MRVC) said Edmund Glazer, its chief financial officer, has unexpectedly passed away. The company said American Airlines had confirmed that Glazer, 41, was aboard flight number eleven, which left Boston for Los Angeles, that crashed into the World Trade Center in New York. "This is a very sad day for MRV and for all who knew Edmund. He was a true friend and his kindness and devotion will be deeply missed. We have lost a member of our family, and his loss is overwhelming to us all," said Noam Lotan, MRV chief executive. "Our thoughts and prayers are with Edmund's family, friends and colleagues and all the families that have suffered personal losses during this tragedy."
quote:[HR][/HR]4:37 President Bush to return to White House late Tuesday[HR][/HR]​4:44 President Bush en route back to Washington - CNN 

(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 3:40 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LangsamKafer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cripes! thats pretty freaky D!Not sure if anyhas posted this as 23 pages is alot to get through....
but. http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...4e0cc&[email protected]#link1 [HR][/HR]​That group was started today, all posts are 9/11


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (idale)*

everyone should take a second and let it sink in what just happend, and then pay respect to the thousands of people who died, and the thousands more who have lost....


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*For god's sake it's USENET!!!*

For those who DON'T know, USENET is about 90% SPAM and LIES. The group being quoted is dedicated to analyzing the prophecies of Nostrodamus for christ's sake. And the guy was 2 days late. And it sounds like he makes threats like this all the time.
What is it about bull**** appearing on a computer screen that makes it so palatable to people?


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (THE Wuss)*

easy trigger.
in a perfect world, your solution might work.
but this world is far from perfect.
i understand your anger and sickness from this catastrophe, so this is by no means a flame. 
karma has a strange way of comin back around on people.


----------



## Dimka.m (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (THE Wuss)*

quote:[HR][/HR]THIS IS NOT JOKE, DO NOT POST A JOKE TO EVEN LIGHTEN THE MOOD. 
WHO the F--- CARES ABOUT BEATING THE LUMBER THREAD YOU IDIOT.
Am I the only one OUTRAGED about this?!?!?!?!!?
My take? Just DESTROY the whole middle east minus Israel. Shallow? yes, but just. Am I a fanatic? perhaps, but I mean every word of what I say. Did anyone else see the Palestinian women and children REJOICING in the streets to the death of THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of americans?!?!?!?!? 
Every single one of those smiles need to be wiped off with their own demise. 
I'm not hardcore patriotic, shoot, I'm not even white (korean), but all I do know is that if any of my family has even a scratch even on their CAR from debris from that cowardly attack, I will be mad as hell.
PEOPLE WAKE UP !! THOUSANDS of priceless lives have been lost. People starting to work in their cubicles, mothers talking to their kids on phones, men eating their breakfast before work, co-workers conversing before starting their day, not 1, 2 or 100, THOUSANDS !!!!!
I remember last year, their was a heated debate about the crisis in middle east, Israel vs. Palestinians and the rest of the area. And there was quite a few sympathizers of Palestinians on these boards, I DARE YOU TO SHOW YOUR HEAD NOW !!!!
If you live in the MD/VA area, you better take it out of your profile, because next time i see you ingrates at a gtg, I won't be happy.
-Noah 
p.s. I never pray, but I will pray for all those who passed today as well as all those who have been injured.[HR][/HR]​Take a pill. At this time we may only speculate as to who is behind this attack. Palestinians have no love for Americans, true... they rejoice at these deaths... ok. And here you are begging for someone to wipe them off the face of the earth... how much you want to bet that after it's done u'd be giving V for victory and laughing about these people's deaths. If you are then you stoop down to their level. Do not.


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cripes! thats pretty freaky D!Not sure if anyhas posted this as 23 pages is alot to get through....
but. http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...4e0cc&[email protected]#link1 
That group was started today, all posts are 9/11[HR][/HR]​you are wrong, look back a few pages.....


----------



## Salty D (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That group was started today, all posts are 9/11[HR][/HR]​please re-read it, they are not all from today.....


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

4:45 Building 5 at WTC may be collaspsing - CNN
It was Building 7 earlier that was having problems (don't remember if it ever collapsed like they thought), now Building 5....








4:50pm 09/11/01 Rep. Hyde comments on terrorist attacks By Tomi Kilgore
"With today's attack, the United States has entered a new era," said Representative Henry Hyde (R-Ill.), chairman of the House International Relations Committee. "We have been thrust into a new type of conflict and face an implacable enemy who will not hesitate to destroy innocent life." He went on to say: "As we mourn the tragic loss of life, the United States must remain resolute. Our friends and our enemies alike must be made to understand that we will not be deterred from the defense of our interests nor shrink from our responsibilities. This tragedy calls for the certain and severe punishment of those responsible and requires a new resolve by Americans to address our vulnerabilities. We must understand that the struggle now upon us may be long and difficult. But America has always prevailed against her enemies and will do so again." 
(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 3:47 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (FatSean)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For those who DON'T know, USENET is about 90% SPAM and LIES. The group being quoted is dedicated to analyzing the prophecies of Nostrodamus for christ's sake. And the guy was 2 days late. And it sounds like he makes threats like this all the time.
What is it about bull**** appearing on a computer screen that makes it so palatable to people?[HR][/HR]​"The post said wait 7 days then maybe I'll answer this post. Youll see, iam going away in seven days and you wilt hear from me again."
HE POSTED THAT ON THE 4TH OF SEPTEMBER


----------



## y2edub (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RENNSPORT_Passalt)*

a prayer to all involved. sorry, just joined in late. what is this crazy news of palestinians cheering?


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For those who DON'T know, USENET is about 90% SPAM and LIES. The group being quoted is dedicated to analyzing the prophecies of Nostrodamus for christ's sake. And the guy was 2 days late. And it sounds like he makes threats like this all the time.
What is it about bull**** appearing on a computer screen that makes it so palatable to people?
"The post said wait 7 days then maybe I'll answer this post. Youll see, iam going away in seven days and you wilt hear from me again."
HE POSTED THAT ON THE 4TH OF SEPTEMBER[HR][/HR]​First he posted on 8/31 that something was going to happen "tomorrow". It didn't. The general mood of the thread is that this clown makes threats all the time and they don't happen. Once more, and slowly this time: Coincidence.
Ah fudge it, believe what you want.


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (FatSean)*

Looks like he has a follow up written today: http://groups.google.com/groups?q=a...hl=en&rnum=5&[email protected]


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

4:58 U.S. Congress to covene at 10 a.m. ET - CNN 
(MarketWatch)


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (FatSean)*

hEY SEAN i DIDN'T SAY i BELIEVED IT...


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (Power5)*

What time PST did those crashes take place?


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

5:01pm 09/11/01 Morgan Stanley makes statement (MWD) By Tomi Kilgore
Morgan Stanley (MWD) said that approximately 3,500 employees were based in the World Trade Center complex. The company said it was working with local authorities to determine the facts regarding the employees' safety, and has set up a call center for employees and their families at 1-888-883-4391. "Our immediate focus and concern are for the well-being and safety of Morgan Stanley employees," said Philip Purcell, investment bank's chairman and chief executive. "All our clients should rest assured that their assets are safe. If you are concerned about specific positions or operations, you should call your established contacts." Purcell added the firm was committed to resume full operations as exchanges and markets open.
I really could've sworn that there was a notice earlier that all Morgan Stanley people were okay....

5:03 NY Mayor: at least 21,000 injured in WTC attacks - AP

5:06pm 09/11/01 U.S. Bank, Firstar set up relief funds (USB) By Tomi Kilgore
U.S. Bank and Firstar Bank, subsidiaries of U.S. Bancorp (USB) , said it has opened "Disaster Relief Funds" for those who want to contribute to the victims of the terrorist attacks. Contributions, which will be forwarded to the American Red Cross, can be made at any of the U.S. Bank or Firstar locations. In addition, a program was established to help people impacted by the event, including travel assistance or help for family or friends in the disaster areas.

5:09 Israel's Sharon: will extend whatever aid required 
5:10 Israel's Sharon: sends condolences to U.S. people 
5:09 All Pentagon top officials accounted for - CNN 

(MarketWatch)


[Modified by idale, 4:06 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (Daden)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What time PST did those crashes take place?[HR][/HR]​Go to http://www.cnn.com -3 hours for pacific time. First plane crashed at 5:45AM pacific.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (FatSean)*

Regardless of whether or not this Xino person is involved, I'm sure the NSA and FBI are gonna be all over him/her, if they aren't already. His/her talk doesn't make alot of sense... sounds like he/she's watched a few too many movies and is taking advantage of a situation... either way though... I'm sure "they" are keeping an eye on him/her


[Modified by LangsamKafer, 4:07 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: For god's sake it's USENET!!! (Power5)*

I finally got through to my brother's cell phone. He works at American Express on Wall Street, but was inside the WTC when the first plane hit. He was on the 22nd floor, so the lower floors were able to get out. He is really lucky, and I can't even describe the feeling I have knowing that he was inside the building when this happened. He is ok and is trying to make his way home. As you all can guess, everything is shut down. All I can say is that I'm glad he is ok and my thoughts to those who were not so fortunate.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (G60teknik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
you are wrong, look back a few pages.....[HR][/HR]​You are wrong, goto the actual newsgroup that has the dates(use a newsgroup browser like agent or outlook)


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

5:10 Calif. Gov. Gray Davis: state protecting vital asets 
5:11 Gov. Davis: Electrical grid, water and bridges secured 
(MarketWatch)


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

Well, I think that's it for me and the news.... Not much more happening that we don't already know about. Hope it's been useful to a few of you over the past almost 3 hours. If someone wants to take up posting the latest breaking news from MarketWatch (or anywhere else for that matter), they're welcome to it.
The best wishes to those who survived and the families of those who didn't. We will miss those that have fallen victim to this heinous crime, but I hope we never forget them. I am confident that after a thorough investigation, we can discover who *really* planned and executed this thing, and see that they get what's coming to them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

Thanks, man


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (idale)*

Thanks for your efforts. I'm sure most of us will be up watching CNN until the wee hours...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

Hardly ANYTHING moves me to tears, but this sure did. It's hard to fathom something this terrible. 
I hope President Bush lets the world know that America won't tolerate this $hit at all...


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (Obelix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks, man[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You're quite welcome. I was checking MarketWatch about 6 times a second watching the headlines, so it was best I take the flag.







Thanks to Chip for starting up the Vortex MarketWatch ticker and to Blitz for taking it up when Chip had to go.








Been good to get the word out, and saddening to see just how far it went.







I really hope that this is all over, and we can learn from this....


----------



## chris98GTI (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

#7 is down


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (idale)*

A third building just collapsed. They are calling it WTC building #7. Some kind of support building. 47 stories! poop!


[Modified by Rob, 2:20 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## J'Atta Girl (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (R-E-M-U-S)*

Anyone heard from Igottajetta? I think she is in the New York area. Hope all is well.


[Modified by J'Atta Girl, 4:22 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Jetta2go (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (J'Atta Girl)*

5:24 Building 7 at WTC collaspes


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (R-E-M-U-S)*

wtf happened to that porkmobile?????!?!?!!!??
Yes its bad, yes it sucks. 

edit: it looks like its clearing up, that should make rescue attempts and medical assistance to the non-fataly injured easier


[Modified by mad8vskillz, 5:27 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Digitalcandy (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Jetta2go)*

Where is STEEZ?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Digitalcandy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where is STEEZ?[HR][/HR]​He's ok, I seen him post earlier.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wtf happened to that porkmobile?????!?!?!!!??[HR][/HR]​well, there were 2 planes


----------



## turborado (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

I was inside the building when the plane hit, i work in the 42 floor of the #2 tower. I am alive and am very thankful for that, i literally had to walk out of manhattan. I am pretty speachless at this whole thing, ................


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

What was in building 7? Can't find anythign on the news about it yet....


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

I MEANT it looked fried! Like burned, and the one next to it is clean and white and not burned.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was inside the building when the plane hit, i work in the 42 floor of the #2 tower. I am alive and am very thankful for that, i literally had to walk out of manhattan. I am pretty speachless at this whole thing, ................[HR][/HR]​
Glad to hear you are okay man!!!


----------



## 2001Wolfy (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (THE Wuss)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I remember last year, their was a heated debate about the crisis in middle east, Israel vs. Palestinians and the rest of the area. And there was quite a few sympathizers of Palestinians on these boards, I DARE YOU TO SHOW YOUR HEAD NOW !!!!
[HR][/HR]​
First, and most appropriately IMO, warmest wishes and sympathies to all who've been touched by these horrific acts. I think that it has touched all of us in some way.
Second, let's not immediately place blame without facts.
Last, I wasn't around for the debate you mention, but I'll speak up now and say that I support the right of all people to self-determination. Is using a plane as a bomb to target civilians an appropriate action to take? No. Period.
Don't spout hatred lest it be visited back upon you.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I MEANT it looked fried! Like burned, and the one next to it is clean and white and not burned.[HR][/HR]​i know i know, probably hit by a burning pile of rubble or something


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (wolfsburg_de)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has anybody seen/heard what happened to the first plane that hit the WTC? It looked like a glancing blow, as if the plane landed somewhere else. I hope it landed in the water.







[HR][/HR]​If you look closely at the video footage of the first building, you can see the outline of the plane in the side of the building. It was obviously inside the tower.


----------



## 2001Wolfy (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborado)*

Glad to see you and all the other Vortexers that've made it!


----------



## [email protected]ezoom (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was inside the building when the plane hit, i work in the 42 floor of the #2 tower. I am alive and am very thankful for that, i literally had to walk out of manhattan. I am pretty speachless at this whole thing, ................[HR][/HR]​Wow man. Glad to hear you are safe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (2001Wolfy)*

Little Pentagon report. I'm just up the street. Fires are all down for the most part. Streets are all closed. Evidently a bunch of military vehicles are moving down on the city. Local news is reporting that.
Guess somebody called from one of the planes. Pilots weren't in control... folks got on took control obviously and flew them from there.
State of shock....


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected])*

3rd building just fell in NY I guess from the stress of the twins coming down.


----------



## Psamtik (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborado)*

Hell yeah turborado, good to have you hear.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected])*

The only bright side to this entire surreal dream? I finally got to hear the phrases "Holy fcking jesus" and "FCK!" on CBS live


----------



## torid110 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborado)*

Good... My mom got out too ....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

Silly... I can't even laugh.







Too much waste today to smile.








Sorry dude


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Silly... I can't even laugh.







Too much waste today to smile.








Sorry dude[HR][/HR]​the first jokes about this are already made here...... i didn't laugh..... i felt sick


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

when the fudge are we gonna pull the trigger, and shoot some toys, poop whats it gonna take to start mobilizing our forces. a friggin missile to a daycare center. wake the fudge up americans, bush cmon do what your father did, we took care of desert storm efficiently and quick, now its your turn.........


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected])*

I am now holding in my hand my ID card from 2WTC for the 48th floor on 8/10/01. Exactly *1 month ago* That's scary.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

It would be much more prudent to wait until we know whats going on first. Thiss will keep the US out of a whole buncha isht.
quote:[HR][/HR]when the fudge are we gonna pull the trigger, and shoot some toys, poop whats it gonna take to start mobilizing our forces. a friggin missile to a daycare center. wake the fudge up americans, bush cmon do what your father did, we took care of desert storm efficiently and quick, now its your turn.........[HR][/HR]​


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

When I heard the news today at school I ran home because my uncle works in the building right beside the twin towers. The building you can see on TV with a little pyramid shape on top.
His office window looks directly at the twin towers, when he heard and saw the first explosion he evacuated his floor and ran down the street to safety. 20min later the twin towers started to collapse.
I can't believe this is happening, not here (in America/ North America) and not now! 
this is a sad sad day


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It would be much more prudent to wait until we know whats going on first. Thiss will keep the US out of a whole buncha isht.
.....[HR][/HR]​correct..... who would you shoot right now blitz???
who would you attack?
they have no clue yet who did it


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

*Explosions and gunfire in Afghanistan!* 
Big detonations.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rob)*

can someone confirm the fighting?


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rob)*

Multiple huge detonations. Anti aircraft fire. Tracers. Live feed on CNN.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected])*

David. I didn't ask you to laugh.
Deal with it your own way. I'll lighten it up my own way. Go out, trim the hedges, have a beer, tell a joke. fck it.
They shut down my office building today. I came home. Watched Dan Rather for about an hour and a half and realized, no matter how many times I see that boeing smack into the building, the outcome is gonna be the same.
In the immortal words of Homer J Simpson "Avenge my death boy"


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
IT's true 
Multiple huge detonations. Anti aircraft fire. Tracers. Live feed on CNN. 

[Modified by FAR~FROM~MUGEN, 3:00 PM 9-11-2001][HR][/HR]​I saw that. Are we attacking?


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

AFghanistan stuff is on CNN right now..
scary thought.... my little 3 year old nephew's preschool teacher saw the Pentagon plane fly over head as it was headed toward the Pentagon, the kids were playing in the yard...less than 1-2 miles away (down the street from the Navy base on Columbia Pike)..... she said she saw the plane fly over really low and then a few minutes later heard the boom...scary.


----------



## peternorth (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAVentoGLX)*

afghanistan is getting bombed right now!!


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (peternorth)*

by us?


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAVentoGLX)*

this is crazy, any new words on the bombing in afghanistan yet, has it been comfirmed it was the US??? If so I sure hope they know what they are doing... I wholeheartedly want them to bomb the HELL out of whoever did it, wipe out their entire religion if need be (and yes, that is absolutely crucial.. if we don't.. the problem will not go away.. and they are the ones picking the fight.. so they had it coming anyway)... but there would be nothing worse than bombing the wrong people!!!!!!!


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (peternorth)*

My mom's company (ARAMARK) ran the pentagon daycare center and the food service on top of the WTC. The daycare center was unharmed, but noone from aramark WTC made it. Mom works for the CEO (he would be the first to know out of all ARAMARK employees)


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

Please, I urge everyone to refrain from assuming any parties in either attack.
Let the authorities from both the US and Afaghanstan to make remarks to whom they believe are responsible. May we please remain calm and let the facts speak, and right now there are zero facts.
And in rememrance of all those affected, my condolences and ym god have mercy on those souls.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

The @#^%@# hijackers probably believed a special place at the right hand of Allah was waiting for them for their actions.


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (wolfsburg_de)*

Any comfirmation on the situation in Afganistan?
Canadian CTV has its head up its arse blithering about stupid crap in canada instead of focusing on whats important.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (130_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please, I urge everyone to refrain from assuming any parties in either attack.
[HR][/HR]​you a bettin man blake?


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cypher2k)*

*No confirmation that US is involved in the Afghanistan attacks.*


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rob)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *No confirmation that US is involved in the Afghanistan attacks.* [HR][/HR]​And it most likely isn't. At least I hope so.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Rob)*

They recently said the shots were near range (60-100 miles) shots. That would indicate rebels.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obelix)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *No confirmation that US is involved in the Afghanistan attacks.* 
And it most likely isn't. At least I hope so.[HR][/HR]​then who would do it???
(sure hope you aren't the ones)


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obelix)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *No confirmation that US is involved in the Afghanistan attacks.* 
And it most likely isn't. At least I hope so.[HR][/HR]​I agree, it most likely isn't. But... if we are, and its for good reason, bring it on.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *No confirmation that US is involved in the Afghanistan attacks.* 
And it most likely isn't. At least I hope so.
then who would do it???
(sure hope you aren't the ones)[HR][/HR]​In most likelyhood, it's just part of the civil unrest that's been going on there for quite some time. Once again, at least I hope so. I really don't want world war.


----------



## gtivrsix (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

I just heard that the FBI had intercepted phone calls made by Ben Ladin, confirming attacks!!


----------



## Chrispy (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *No confirmation that US is involved in the Afghanistan attacks.* 
then who would do it???
(sure hope you aren't the ones)[HR][/HR]​Perhaps the afghanie rebels??? euro-tv just confirmed


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

I am *all* about fighting back... we just gotta make sure they facts are straight!


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (gtivrsix)*

If you are listening to the radio or news or whatever... You'll be hearing that when we find out who did it, they will pay... Along with that, it was said that any state harboring any of those people having anything to do with it will pay the consquences.
Also, it was said that we will know who our true allies are once retaliation begins.. Sounds like war to me.


[Modified by Daden, 3:24 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

My stomach is still ill. I prayed today. That says a lot.


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (gtivrsix)*

This is going to be WW3! 
Total insanity, the atacks in Afganastan are definetly related if not the US its there same terrorists who attacked the US.


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (StarrDLuX)*

That just confirmed that it isn't us attacking Afganastan.


[Modified by Daden, 3:26 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (gtivrsix)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just heard that the FBI had intercepted phone calls made by Ben Ladin, confirming attacks!![HR][/HR]​
Any confirmation on this??????


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

It's an internal civil war they are saying. we most likly didn't do it


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (pastpargolf)*

WTF? why would bin laden attack the country harboring him??????


----------



## devnull (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

Umm ...
If all flights are grounded till tomorrow afternoon, then why did I just have what looked like a commercial Jet fly over my house ..
I live not far from SFO, working from home, I hear the planes all day ... I was a little shocked to hear one just a few minutes ago ... Ran out back, and there was what looked to be a AirBus commuter jet (like a united shuttle, couldnt tell the airline) going west, banking hard to the north .. not typical flight patterns around here... 
Are they allowing some flights in now or something? this is the *only* flight i've seen or heard all day ..


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Chrispy)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
Perhaps the afghanie rebels??? euro-tv just confirmed[HR][/HR]​ik zit natuurlijk niet naar nederlands nieuws te kijken he?








maar na dat berichtje weer wel


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (devnull)*

must be international flight that was too far from home to trun back.


----------



## Psamtik (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (devnull)*

Devnull...I think they were allowing planes back in now, at least those coming from international waters. Poor people are probably running low on fuel and terrified.


----------



## devnull (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]must be international flight that was too far from home to trun back.[HR][/HR]​It wasnt a jumbo ... It was one of the smaller airbus commuter jets (A320??) .. So unless it was coming from mexico or canada ...


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

headed to canada? wierd it went over CA


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
you a bettin man blake?







[HR][/HR]​I'm not going to bet. But the most immatuer thing to be doing is assuming who did it and declaring immediate retaliation. And the attack in Afghanistan is so small that their is more of a chance that the Afghanistan attack was part fo that countries ongoing civil war between the Taliban and the Liberation fronts.
I've said my peace, and now is the to reflect and think about the victims and how we can prevent this in the future. Keeping this from happening again is much more important than exacting revenge on ubsustaniated claims.


----------



## chris98GTI (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (devnull)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Umm ...
If all flights are grounded till tomorrow afternoon, then why did I just have what looked like a commercial Jet fly over my house ..
I live not far from SFO, working from home, I hear the planes all day ... I was a little shocked to hear one just a few minutes ago ... Ran out back, and there was what looked to be a AirBus commuter jet (like a united shuttle, couldnt tell the airline) going west, banking hard to the north .. not typical flight patterns around here... 
Are they allowing some flights in now or something? this is the *only* flight i've seen or heard all day .. [HR][/HR]​I'm in Redwood City right now, and before lunch this morning i heard a loud roar, sounded like a figher jet. I ran outside, and it was a 747 heading east, making the turn north towards SFO. There must have been a fighter jet trailing it.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (86 VR666)*

quote:[HR][/HR] *"In the City of God there will be a great thunder, Two brothers torn apart by Chaos, while the fortress endures, the great leader will succumb" , "The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - Nostradamus 1654* 
"Two brothers torn apart by Chaos" - The two towers?
"while the fortress endures" - The Pentagon?
"The third big war will begin when the big city is burning" - New York City?
thats what im thinking and what i seen at another site[HR][/HR]​ahhh thats such crap.


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LostBoyScout)*

I'm listening to the news now and they said its a possibility?


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (devnull)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Umm ...
If all flights are grounded till tomorrow afternoon, then why did I just have what looked like a commercial Jet fly over my house ..
I live not far from SFO, working from home, I hear the planes all day ... I was a little shocked to hear one just a few minutes ago ... Ran out back, and there was what looked to be a AirBus commuter jet (like a united shuttle, couldnt tell the airline) going west, banking hard to the north .. not typical flight patterns around here... 
Are they allowing some flights in now or something? this is the *only* flight i've seen or heard all day .. [HR][/HR]​Only specific flights have been allowed. I don't remeber the reason but there was a specific window where there were some execeptions. But I think they are all grounded now.


----------



## Chrispy (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (130_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
you a bettin man blake?








I'm not going to bet. But the most immatuer thing to be doing is assuming who did it and declaring immediate retaliation. And the attack in Afghanistan is so small that their is more of a chance that the Afghanistan attack was part fo that countries ongoing civil war between the Taliban and the Liberation fronts.
I've said my peace, and now is the to reflect and think about the victims and how we can prevent this in the future. Keeping this from happening again is much more important than exacting revenge on ubsustaniated claims.







[HR][/HR]​you're so right , but i feel so helpless, and can only pray that a disaster like this will never happen again.....


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Chrispy)*

The more I listen the more I hear from military people... And lemme tell ya... they are *P I S S E D ! ! !*
Just hope it's controlled.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Daden)*

ANYONE see "13 Days"? Military are always ready to shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

Pics taken earlier from my roof in queens (east of manhattan island)
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/qfamraw/vwp2?.tok=bc1dpaOBuW8POCvU&.dir=/stuff/WTC&.dnm=Dsc00013---1.jpg&.srch 
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/qfamraw/vwp2?.tok=bc1dpaOB52unemUk&.dir=/stuff/WTC&.dnm=Dsc00014---1.jpg&.srch 
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/qfamraw/vwp2?.tok=bc1dpaOB__qwa_Xs&.dir=/stuff/WTC&.dnm=Dsc00015---1.jpg&.srch 
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/qfamraw/vwp2?.tok=bc1dpaOBDGU.VoQW&.dir=/stuff/WTC&.dnm=Dsc00016.jpg&.srch 
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/qfamraw/vwp2?.tok=bc1dpaOBOzse.7Ra&.dir=/stuff/WTC&.dnm=Dsc00018.jpg&.srch 

_____________________________________________


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LostBoyScout)*

I've just got to post these pics....


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

holy poop
those are impressive pics
even after watching 12 hours of TV


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

To all those not in NY and making your comments on not to assume and not to be racist or pointfingers...you think any of them CARE if its a ********* or not????? you think they care if our govt stoops down to the terrorist's level???? F U all who think that we should sit on our hands with our thumbs up our asses, and being PC about this.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Those pics are like a SCIFI movie. IE Armageddon.


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]holy poop
those are impressive pics
even after watching 12 hours of TV[HR][/HR]​I second that. 
I got my evening paper and it looks as though it is straight out of a movie. Like where the paper spins to the opening headline shot.. 'America Under Attack'


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Damn...


----------



## ClayM111 (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

thats nuckin futs


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

4rings,
EXCELLENT PICTURES! 
Thank you.
This has really put me in shock all day! I basically called all friends/family in NYC and througout N.E. My girlfrind flew out from R.I. toward Montreal for business this morninf and I had no clue until just before lunch whether she was alright. I used to live on Staen Island and was in lower Manhatten all the time....this really hits home!
Thanks again!


----------



## 242 (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

This is completely insane!!
I just heard that one of the flight attendants was able to give the seat # of one of the hijackers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's only a matter of time now before they figure it out for sure.


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Schnell-Corrado)*

Someone has to pay for this


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

CNN just reported that the Mariott hotel may also collapse.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (devnull)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Umm ...
If all flights are grounded till tomorrow afternoon, then why did I just have what looked like a commercial Jet fly over my house ..[HR][/HR]​Some government officials are still flying in from overseas. Now I have just heard one. Hopefully, this is all over with, but the cleanup.


[Modified by texasvr6, 6:16 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

quote:[HR][/HR]David. I didn't ask you to laugh.
Deal with it your own way. I'll lighten it up my own way. Go out, trim the hedges, have a beer, tell a joke. fck it.
They shut down my office building today. I came home. Watched Dan Rather for about an hour and a half and realized, no matter how many times I see that boeing smack into the building, the outcome is gonna be the same.
In the immortal words of Homer J Simpson "Avenge my death boy"[HR][/HR]​Silly, you said it again. Good words.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

As for the WTC buildings, could there possibly have been bombs and the like underneath that may have aided in the building collapsing?? 
I have never been there, so I don't know what it looks like from ground level.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

I think right about now is a good time for each and every one of us to count his or her blessings.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

I still can't believe it. My condolences too anyone with families in NY.


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (StarrDLuX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]holy poop
those are impressive pics
even after watching 12 hours of TV
I second that. 
I got my evening paper and it looks as though it is straight out of a movie. Like where the paper spins to the opening headline shot.. 'America Under Attack'[HR][/HR]​Well, you just got a third for the excellent pics. Wow, they really show some of the devestation. I didn't think that the tower was going to collapse, or at least the one with the plane hitting the top part of it. Just think of all the buildings around there.










[Modified by wolfsburger, 6:14 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Salty D (Apr 11, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (242)*

that was from a plane phone right?


----------



## torid110 (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WTF? why would bin laden attack the country harboring him??????[HR][/HR]​
I saw on the news that it was the northern rebels that attacked Kabul, Afghanistan. They are against the Taliban as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (abtjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As for the WTC buildings, could there possibly have been bombs and the like underneath that may have aided in the building collapsing?? 
I have never been there, so I don't know what it looks like from ground level.[HR][/HR]​I doubt it...the force of a commercial airliner crashing into it is more than enough to bring the building down. The structure simply can't handle that kind of stress - both from the collision, and the extra weight from the plane.


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think right about now is a good time for each and every one of us to count his or her blessings.[HR][/HR]​Most definitely.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BLUE NRG)*

BLUE NRG..... I agree we need to bomb the isht out of the people responsible.. BUT.. get a grip of yourself man, we need to sort out the facts first


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (stone)*

Hey, the president in Air Force One just flew over my house about an hour ago escorted by f-16s...I didn't think anything of it until i went in and saw them confirm it on the news. Since it was a clear day, you could see it very clear. I wish I would have gotten a pic of it...They were moving pretty fast too.


----------



## DaBlackJetta (Nov 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (wolfsburger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, you just got a third for the excellent pics. Wow, they really show some of the devestation. I didn't think that the tower was going to collapse, or at least the one with the plane hitting the top part of it. Just think of all the buildings around there.









[Modified by wolfsburger, 6:14 PM 9-11-2001][HR][/HR]​Perfect signature. IMHO, I believe that we should all put this date in our sigs... to show our respects to the fallen and to constantly remind outselves that we are not immune world terrorism issues.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DaBlackJetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Perfect signature. IMHO, I believe that we should all put this date in our sigs... to show our respects to the fallen and to constantly remind outselves that we are not immune world terrorism issues.[HR][/HR]​Well put.


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DaBlackJetta)*









|
|
\/


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

.


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

oops...fixed it.sorry


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

im finally grasping this......i think


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

200 of 430 firefighters who went in first are dead


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DaBlackJetta)*


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

these arent humans, these are animals, there friggin robotic brainwashed demented pieces of poop that need there land to be nuked to the point the sand fuses to glass. fudge terrorists, everyone needs to be together to fight terrorism, and we will not tolerate this.
_pics removed_


[Modified by CanuckPal, 8:36 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## silverzee (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Chrispy)*

Don't feel helpless. Go out and donate blood. I'd encourage everybody to donate blood, money, food, clothing, or any other stuff that will help.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

edit...since pics are removed


[Modified by abtjetta, 7:37 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (silverzee)*

CNN: Afghanistan opposition claims responsibility for Kabul explosions. Details soon.


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

CP thank you for editing those pictures, theat made me sick.
chip


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]CNN: Afghanistan opposition claims responsibility for Kabul explosions. Details soon. [HR][/HR]​so glad you didn't do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6Jim (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Blitz16v)*

I just can't believe this... I work for a bank in toronto and i'm telling you, after this im gonna ask for a big ass raise in my pay to compensate me for the posibility of this type of thing happening. That is crazy... For that type of risk, I want 200g's a year from now on...
Not that money will do anybody in in the WTC any good now... I just don't even know what to say, I had to post though, as many others did... Im just blown away...

Makes my problems with my car and other stuff seem pretty pethetic right now... Hope this makes everybody appreciate those they have around them. Any idea how many people worked in those buildings with their wives or husbands, and their kids are not going to have anybody to come pick them up tonight, or ever again? That's really sad....





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Edit to add one other note, I was told today is World Peace Day, and that is why today was chosen as the day the acts were carried out...



[Modified by VR6Jim, 4:44 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

7:43 NYC police official says 78 officers missing - AP 
7:42 Tokyo stock deals delayed 30 mins; TSE to open at 9:30 
7:38 11 of 32 Japanese firms in WTC say employees safe 
7:39 Sec. Mineta asks travelers for patience over sec. check 
7:37 Nikkei looks set to fall below 10,000 on futures drop 
7:37 Sec. Mineta: More security measures at airports to come 
7:38 Tokyo stocks set to dive at open 
7:38 Sec. Mineta: More random security checks at airports 
7:36 Nikkei 225 futures fell 2.1% in Chicago 
7:37 Transporations Sec: increased security for travelers 
marketwatch.com


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

ok.


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DaBlackJetta)*


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (242)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is completely insane!!
I just heard that one of the flight attendants was able to give the seat # of one of the hijackers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's only a matter of time now before they figure it out for sure.[HR][/HR]​Like he used his name when he checked in and verified that he had no bombs, etc?


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

The buildings were built to withstand a hit from a 707 or smaller.Obviously they knew this which is why they used the ones they did.
Here's me in December of 1999.








I am American by the way and feel as angry as most of you do.I live in a town that has been a known hiding place for some terrorists as there is a huge Muslim population here.I am considering asking my country if there is anything I can do to help while ensuring that doing so poses no risk to my family.Any idea how to go about this?
For what it's worth I am in no way making a rush to judgment nor am I narrow minded enough to believe all Muslims are anti-American and terrorists as I can count a couple of them as genuine friends.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (StarrDLuX)*

i just heard that over 700 NYC Cops / Firemen / Rescue People are reported missing and assumed dead


----------



## TonyHarmer (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was inside the building when the plane hit, i work in the 42 floor of the #2 tower. I am alive and am very thankful for that, i literally had to walk out of manhattan. I am pretty speachless at this whole thing, ................[HR][/HR]​Jon... Glad to hear both you and Trevor are ok. If there is one thing to salvage from this terrible day, thats it. 
I understand people are angry, as I am, but please explain to me how rash bombings and Genocide like they committed will help the current problem. The last thing we need is WW3. Im glad Vortexers dont run the country...


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (alfafan)*

That makes sense about the 767. 
Whe my mom first told me a plane hit the building, I thought it was some little weenie plane...not one of that size.


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (PSI NRG)*

This is what was discussed in my economics class today:
theories:
wtc hit ~9:04 am. the average work day starts at 9:00 am. so the building is full of 50,000 employees. so whoever crashed the plane into the wtc really intended on killing thousands of people. 
Black boxes: probably no chance of finding them, not after the building collapsed. the one in the pentagon may be found i think


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (hadagolf)*

i think there's not been a blackbox ever that hsn't been found


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i think there's not been a blackbox ever that hsn't been found[HR][/HR]​This one was 1) Burned to a crisp in the fire, 2) Dropped about 80 stories down, 3) Burried under a large building 
Even if they find it, i doubt it will be alive enough do do any good.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"The Pentagon is functioning. It will be in business tomorrow," Rumsfeld said late Tuesday from a Pentagon briefing room.[HR][/HR]​ http://www.cnn.com/2001/US/09/11/pentagon.terrorism/index.html 
I knew it would take more than a plane to shut down the pentagon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

bush is live on tv right now


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (hadagolf)*

bush is on


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Can you guys with TVs give us updates? I don't have one near me.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

he's just saying that americans have to be strong

and: that they will make no difference between the terrorists and the ountry's harboring them















now he's praying


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

I'm out of words...That never happens....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and: that they will make no difference between the terrorists and the ountry's harboring them














[HR][/HR]​Holy sh!t...well I guess that is one way to get them out of hiding...if the country harboring them values its assets.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

Lock and load.


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

all the dust and debris reminds me of the movie dantes peak. 
and the picture of people fleeing... im still in awe that this happened to us.


----------



## TDI Vroom (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Jim)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just can't believe this... I work for a bank in toronto and i'm telling you, after this im gonna ask for a big ass raise in my pay to compensate me for the posibility of this type of thing happening. That is crazy... For that type of risk, I want 200g's a year from now on...[HR][/HR]​Wow, life must be rough in that nasty bank. White collar work really sucks.


----------



## VWDriver (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I doubt it...the force of a commercial airliner crashing into it is more than enough to bring the building down. The structure simply can't handle that kind of stress - both from the collision, and the extra weight from the plane.[HR][/HR]​Actually, the towers withstood the force of the impact. It was the fire that brought the buildings down.
Anyways, my prayers and thoughts are with those who have died, those who have lost loved ones, and those leading this country in these difficult times.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Holy sh!t...well I guess that is one way to get them out of hiding...if the country harboring them values its assets.[HR][/HR]​that sentence really scared me to dead


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWDriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, the towers withstood the force of the impact. It was the fire that brought the buildings down.[HR][/HR]​It initially withstood the force of the impact, but that impact added a lot of stress to the structure which was definitely a factor in the collapse of the towers.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

My prayers go out to those affected by today's events.


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Tyler Durden)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My prayers go out to those affected by today's events.







[HR][/HR]​I am not a religious person BUT in the face of such horror, such unrealism, such unthinkable things as this... *I will pray...*


----------



## 2.0L (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

There are no words to describe the carnage and destruction that was left by these souless bastards. 
Very tragic and unexplainable loss of life. We MUST settle this. 
May God watch over the victims and families of this horrific tragedy.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, the towers withstood the force of the impact. It was the fire that brought the buildings down.

It initially withstood the force of the impact, but that impact added a lot of stress to the structure which was definitely a factor in the collapse of the towers.[HR][/HR]​one of the people involved in overseeing the original construction said that the fires weakend the steel, which was designed to withstand fire for X amount of time then melt, when they collapsed, it was from the superstructure melting causing a chain reaction


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

*** UPDATE ***
Heard from family in Iowa that gas prices were skyrocketing!! Upwards of $5 a gallon. Just went and filled the two rides. I suggest the same!! 
http://biz.yahoo.com/apf/010911/attacks_gas_prices_1.html 


[Modified by texasvr6, 8:08 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## RobWhln3 (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

I live in CT. right outside NYC, it's my city. And I'm so incredibly angered about what happened today. The Twin Towers were an awesome landmark and a real tribute to hard working Americans. This attack is a real slap in the face !!!!!!!! Knowing NYC the towers will be rebuilt better and bigger than before, and they better not close off the area to make a memorial !!!!! I got nothing from the pres speech, and as far as I'm concerned nothing has been done to retailate this retarded action by terrorists !!!!!! Wasn't air traffic control wathcing these planes, nobody noticed they were headed into the heart of Manhattan !!!! WTF !!!! I'm so ticked off !!!! All those innocent people dead, all the unaccounted fire and police personnel !!!!! This is so screwed up !!!! No matter how many times I see the building collapsing on TV I still cannot belive what I am seeing !!!!! We should have some B2 bombers on thier way to Afghanistan right now !!!!! Here's a big NY F-U to the terrorists !!!!! You haven't hurt anyone, just pissed a lot of New Yorkers off !!!!!!!! Anyone know where they are taking blood in CT. to help the people in NY ?????? GOD BLESS AMERICA !!!!! NEW YORK !!!!!!! NEW YORK !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 242 (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

I just might have to ride my motorcycle everywhere if that hits us. Which is good and bad.


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (242)*

I am currently still shaking and crying. Earlier I saw footage of the Arab people clapping and dancing.. as a whole I saw men. Men with guns. Now I see women and children. I don't have the comprehension level in me to understand how someone could teach that much hate. 
They are saying that while Building 5, another massive multi-floor building, is still standing it will probably have to be taken down if it doesn't collapse like Building 7. The rest of the news just seems to be rehashing what we've heard all day. It doesn't make it any more comprehendable or easy to deal with.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (242)*

Gen. Norman Schwarztkoph(sp?) was talking to Tom Brokaw just now and he was pissed. He said that during Desert Storm, they risked many soldiers lives to make sure that they didn't kill any civilians and then we get this crap.


----------



## sooner_11 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (surefooted)*

We may yet see the full potential of the US military, weak my a....


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (surefooted)*

a thousand posts in 12 hours. jesus


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sooner_11)*

A guy just told his account when he was evacuating the building. He said that the most horrible sight that he saw was people trying to get out of the building in wheelchairs. He said that they were stuck and couldn't get out


----------



## capicuuu (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (242)*

I just wanted to find a place to let go of all my anger and sadness... I woke up today and was getting ready for work when I heard the first newsflashes... 12 hours later I am sitting here still in awe, realizing that I will no longer be able to see the beautiful sight of the twin towers, but more painful will be that I will no longer be able to hear from people that were down there and worked there. Im pretty sure that this has hit home for pratically every person in NY, as well as for many around the country and the world who have probably lost someone they knew in the horrendous tragedy. 
I am still here wishing that I would now awake, sweaty and shaking, but knowing that it was all a very bad dream. Yet, here I am, now with a knot in my throat everytime I see the plane striking or the building falling... worse was a friend who was near by and called me, crying, with his voice showing his emotional distress. 
My prayers go out to thos who were there and to those of you who may have lost someone dear to you... today we are all victims


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GoFastChickenwing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a thousand posts in 12 hours. jesus







[HR][/HR]​bigger than lumber


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GoFastChickenwing)*

It's too bad it took this to make us take action on the middle east. I just wish more people would have read into their f'd up Religion, maybe we could have seen it coming. And those who did see it coming, but still didn't do ish: I really hope it comes back to you.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LostBoyScout)*

the islam is the most tolerable religeon in the world
but like with any religeon, it are the extremists that are extremely dangerous


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LostBoyScout)*

I went to the schoolyard for a while to see how my boys were doing and to get away from the continuous coverage. One of their daughters had chalk.
I took the red, white, and blue ones and drew a big american flag in the middle of the yard and wrote have pride! usa #1
If its there tomorrow i will take pictures. I will also be placing an american flag near my window and making some sort of sign to put on my car
No matter what bickering we do or what lower class people argue with high class people, blacks hating whites, etc. You CAN NOT divide this nation. We join together and bond against one common enemy.


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

My thoughts, prayers, and deepest symphaties go out to those affectd today and their families.


----------



## Klown (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

i have been reading through the boards for the past 7 hours, and i have heard people who say that we must kill all middle-easterners, and other people who say we need peace. I think that we must realize that whoever did this knows we will retaliate, and they probably have something much larger planned, such a suit-case nukes, as a few of you pointed out, but at the same time we cannot let such an act go unanswered. so we as a country must be ready for the repercussions of whatever we do. i think we need to be harsh, and threaten the coutries harboring the terrorists, and scare them into giving them up, or atleast be ready for an all out nuclear war.
but at the same time, there is that feeling that these motherf*ckers killed thousands of americans, and we cannot go easy, and we must do whatever it takes to get these people, even if it means killing innocent people. and then i saw the pictures of the palestinians celebrating, and that really pissed me off, and i thought we should kill them too.
all in all, there is no simple solution. and dont flame me, i am just saying what i feel, and i am sure most of you feel much of the same things. i am torn between rationality and pure revenge-driven rage


----------



## VW'ed (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GoFastChickenwing)*

How about thousands dead in 12hrs....


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*** UPDATE ***
Heard from family in Iowa that gas prices were skyrocketing!! Upwards of $5 a gallon. Just went and filled the two rides. I suggest the same!! 
http://biz.yahoo.com/apf/010911/attacks_gas_prices_1.html [HR][/HR]​There is not a gas shortage. No refineries have been hit. They announced on the radio today that there is no shortage, and if you pay these prices you have been ripped off. The only reason there will be a shortage is if everyone goes out and fills up tonight. There are cars lined up everywhere to get gas and I sit there and think


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VW'ed)*

Being in WA State, I lived through Mount St. Helens... it's just like NYC... ash or dust everywhere... what a terrible, dreary sight.


----------



## capicuuu (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (roman16v)*

PS.
More bad news... my friend's cousin was in WTC 2 this morning, no word heard from her.


----------



## mtb_jeremy (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (roman16v)*

I don' know if anyone mentioned this already or if it was on the news, but what about security cameras going into the planes. The people that got on the planes must be on camera somewhere.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (wolfsburger)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
There is not a gas shortage. No refineries have been hit. They announced on the radio today that there is no shortage, and if you pay these prices you have been ripped off. The only reason there will be a shortage is if everyone goes out and fills up tonight. There are cars lined up everywhere to get gas and I sit there and think







[HR][/HR]​Did not say that there was a shortage. I just wanted to alleviate price gouging. I got my supreme for $1.53.


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VW'ed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about thousands dead in 12hrs....[HR][/HR]​well said.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VW'ed)*

This is so f'ed up









I didn't have any courses today, and so did my brother. He woke me up at ~9h00 saying there was a plane that crashed in the WTC. I was like :"How the hell can someone be dumb like that and crash in a building..."... And then, the second crash... Now I was more like : "damn... this is a terrorist attack for sure" ... so all day I stick to my tv with my brother and saw everything live; the sight of the buildings falling was just too much; I just couldn't believe what was happening..... I'm not american as you guys know, but I also felt really angry !








Right now, emotions are strongs and the desire for revenge is strong too... But I think the US should take rational decisions ... Cause this looks sooo bad, feels like a war has just started








--As for the palestinians partying, well, if that is true, it really PISSES me off ! But I'm carful too, because this could also be some sort of propaganda ...
This post is dedicated to all the victims of this tragedy.


----------



## sooner_11 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GoFastChickenwing)*

In Oklahoma the governor has said he will prosecute or whatever they do to price gougers.


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sooner_11)*

Death toll?


----------



## KMANIAN (Aug 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (koncepted)*

quote:[HR][/HR] somebody planned this and planned this good.........
yeah wouldn't the IRS or someone have stopped this.[HR][/HR]​The IRS buddy??? CIA and FBI should have caught it before it got this far


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

Will have my lights on all week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What a tragic, terrible day. Prayers and thougts go out to all the victims families.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6 NSC)*

What's even sicker.. so many of these wierd people who see all the spiritual meaning behind it etc... and nobody went "hey waitaminute, they're going to cause poop!" ....


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6 NSC)*

We are at least 3000 dead..as stated the towers hold 50,000 people, this was the start of the work day, casualties on the plane, as well as emergency crew. 
This will be one sunrise I am not looking forward to


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sooner_11)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In Oklahoma the governor has said he will prosecute or whatever they do to price gougers.[HR][/HR]​Thank God!!! Someone with scruples.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dayjayvw)*

it will no doubt be in the thousands....estimated 250+ firefighters, 266 people in the planes, 70+ police officers, and all the people in/around the buildings. Many more at the pentagon....very very sad indeed....but at least we are spending million on a missle defense


----------



## K2.0 (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RobWhln3)*

I hope this dosen't turn into something like WWII where all the chinese and other nationalities in the US were put into camps. That would be tragic.


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (K2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hope this dosen't turn into something like WWII where all the chinese and other nationalities in the US were put into camps. That would be tragic.[HR][/HR]​







Uh, yeah.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (K2.0)*

i hope it does...
Local news: military planes are at JFK our international airport.
Also they are showing live footage of the skyline, a dark hole except for the flames burning near the ground. Now what is tragic again?


[Modified by BLUE NRG, 9:57 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BLUE NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i hope it does...[HR][/HR]​That's just sick man. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (redrocketrado)*

Two police officers were pulled alive from the base of the towers. Unconscious but alive. MSNBC
Maybe there is some hope.


----------



## VR6Jim (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (TDI Vroom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow, life must be rough in that nasty bank. White collar work really sucks.







[HR][/HR]​And what do you think is in the world trade center? BANKS!!! (brokerage houses, insurance companies, their all classified under banks because they own them... think a little outside of the box here mayby before you come back with smartass remarks, thanks...
You ask how the 50,000 people in the wtc feel about hard white collar life




























































[Modified by VR6Jim, 7:03 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (A3Infidel)*

man, i just heard a plane fly by over my house and it scared the crap outta me. this is unbelievable....


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (A3Infidel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Two police officers were pulled alive from the base of the towers. Unconscious but alive. MSNBC
Maybe there is some hope.[HR][/HR]​http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe ther's more...let's hope...


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

Damn








We can't sink so low to go at them and become terrorists ourselves!
Terrorists http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Revenge http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Justice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 242 (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

Here the military is flying fighters over Portland as precautionary measure. They may be doing the same where you are.


----------



## Wholsea (Jul 18, 2000)

*Cant believe it!!!*

We:
1. Don't know who did this
2. Don't know how to respond
3. Are still unprepaired for antoehr attack!
We have to be cautious in our retalition in relation to these attacks. Yes they are terrifing, and angering, but to retaliate with anger will be much more devistating to ourselves than attacking/retaliating in a controlled manner by which our emotions are not driving us but free-will and reason.
My fear is that we will react too soon and unleash a power much stronger than we believe. And if we attack too soon we may be under even more harsh retaliation than what we have encountered.
This is a bit too close for me. Wars happen, people kill other people, but damnit not in my back yard. I am angered, frustrated, and afraid at the same time. The events that happened today are surreal and unbelievable. Something out of a movie or something. To watch a large plane, one much like the plane I take to CA to visit my parents SLAM into the side of a large building turns my stomach over. 
YES I am angry, YES I demand action, but I also ask that we determine the correct course of action to be taken to keep us from risk of another attack like this.
Yeah they have awakend a sleeping Giant, but we are not the only country with big balls anymore. We are not the only ones weilding Nuclear power. We are a large giant, but smaller countries and powers are giants as well.
I just went to the gas station to fill up before we have to pay some god awful amount for fuel, and there were cars lined up the street. I am watching reruns as I type this of the plane smashing into the south tower.
Sickening pictures from a sickening event. I won't sleep much tonight, knowing that worse things can happen, right here, in our back yard.
I have been reading these posts in usenet, follow these links (They have been posted before) but they are fairly active... Its eery what these people believe and even know.
http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...groups?hl=en&group=alt.prophecies.nostradamus 
http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...groups?hl=en&group=alt.prophecies.nostradamus 
My brother is in Germany right now, I am glad that he is still there and not trapped in the air, or any place that he could possibly get caught in "troubled waters."
Sick, Just sick. I am going to put black tape on my headlights to show my mourning.
-- Whol


----------



## VR6Jim (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (242)*

Shoot first, ask questions later... Always the best policy... Lock and load...


----------



## ddk216 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

I work over by Canal and Broadway... just enough of a distance to actually see the people throwing themselves out of the buildings. My building shook when the first tower came down and I was at a window and saw the second fall. I'm still in shock... this feels like some kind of really bad trip. When I finally was able to get into queens I looked back at the city and didn't see the Towers... I can't find words to describe the way I felt.
My deepest regrets go out to anyone who lost a loved one in New York or DC today.


[Modified by ddk216, 7:09 PM 9-11-2001]


----------



## SchrickVR6 (Aug 28, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn








We can't sink so low to go at them and become terrorists ourselves!
Terrorists http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Revenge http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Justice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Swift and sure retaliation is terrorism? Kiss my ass. Violence is the only thing people like bin Laden have ever or will ever understand.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SchrickVR6)*

"Man was made like God, so whoever kills a man shall be killed by his fellow men"
Genesis 9:6


----------



## poweredbyhamsters (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ddk216)*

all I can say is my heart goes out to all my fellow dubbers and all of the human race (atleast those w/morals and a bit of warmth in their hearts). my father is in NYC right now w/the national guard and my thoughts and prayers are w/him and anyone else involved in this situation. may you all have as pleasant a night as possible....peace..


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (poweredbyhamsters)*

On a lighter note, I think this thread is going to surpass the Lumber by far...


----------



## Jim Chu (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (AdidasCU)*

Here's a few smoky pics of my drive home at 9/11 @ 11:30am, past the Pentagon. http://www.geocities.com/jimtchu/911.html


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (GoFastChickenwing)*

Here's a message I got from one of my friends, it sounds like a good idea:
Tomorrow is US pride day, everyone wear US colors (jeans are blue, everyone owns a white t-shirt, etc). try to be wearing as much red white and blue as you can. send this message to as many other people you know. Lets get the whole country into it. At least send it to 10 other people.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Jim Chu)*

Iran and Iraq will be interesting to watch.
Saddam Hussein/Iraq and Bin Laden do not see eye to eye on many issues, while Iran is the major opponent of the Taliban and is supposring the Taliban's opponents. In fact, the fundamentalism which exists in Iran is NOTHING compared to what's in Afghanistan now- Iran, if anything, has become more somewhat open in the last few years and might use this to prove to the world it no longer wants to be a pariah state.


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SchrickVR6)*

Yup. I agree. Time is past for patience. Anybody who has ever declared themselves terrorists should now have crosshairs on their backs. Screw if they did this or not. 
And they should start tomorrow by hauling out those guys who were convicted of the WTC bombing eight years ago, erect some gallows out front of the WTC and hang them.


----------



## poweredbyhamsters (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (1.8Tango)*









image from the WTC observatory....sad....so damn sad...imagine bein' one of the few who's only choices were to burn alive in 1600+ degree flames or jump....my god..







....peace..


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (poweredbyhamsters)*

We should all vote to strenghten the border inspections (land, sea or air). It's time to step up the security at airports. We should give Federal a State more authority in searching people/baggage. Forget about the bull**** about personal invasion of privacy. We need to act quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (poweredbyhamsters)*

Local News: Rumored that two men were stopped on the way or on the george washington bridge with a carload full of explosives. Not fact yet. For those around the nation, the GWB is a major thoroughfair for the city
Unfortunately this will become a case of my gun is bigger than your gun. Our gun is the biggest i still believe in todays time, but if it goes to tit for tat it will get alot messier before it is resolved. And thats when i become afraid because living in the best city in the world major target.


----------



## FormerHondaOwner (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (1.8Tango)*

2 things:
1: lets hope the war on terrorism goes better than the war on drugs








2. anyone ever see the movie "the seige", the similarities are scary....


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (00b5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2 things:
2. anyone ever see the movie "the seige", the similarities are scary....[HR][/HR]​Yes, so true!!!


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (manuel)*

How about armed guards on every flight


----------



## poweredbyhamsters (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (1.8Tango)*

oh man, they just said they were releasing doctors to "ground zero" to perform amputations....poor people....peace..


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (abtjetta)*

One of the worst thing about today was it was International peace day







I wonder if those bastards planned it to be on this date. 
I will never forget the sights that Ive seen today. Peace


----------



## 1.8Tango (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (00b5)*

If people thought about drugs and drug dealers they way they currently feel about these terrorists, the war on drugs would be damn short.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (1.8Tango)*

So true.


----------



## VW Scully (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (1.8Tango)*

This has got to be one of the the saddest days of my life








You Americans have my complete empathy. NOBODY should ever have to undergo such an attack.
It's a sad sad world we live in, and I fear it can only get worse before it gets better unless everyone takes 
responsibilty for their actions and learns to respect one another.
I don't know what else to say....Just remember hatred and revenge can only fuel the fire. 
Peace man...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

These are the words of a US citizen.
I was horrified. 
> 
> God knows how many innocent lives you took this morning, and how many more
> have yet to be found in the aftermath of your cowardice. And for what 
> purpose? Why did so many Americans have to suffer? What did you hope to 
> gain? Did you expect to horrify us? You succeeded. I seriously doubt, 
> however, that you can begin to understand the consequences of your 
> actions. 
> 
> Like so many of your ilk, you have created an edifice to chaos in the 
> expectation that it will destabilize our national community. And I know, 
> from the outside, that we appear ripe for fission. We carry with us a 
> national laundry list of turmoil. Race and gender relations, our economic 
> class separation, urban unrest, our educational system, our bureaucracy, 
> even our national moral dilemmas-all of these issues have plagued us 
> for decades. 
> 
> And yet, despite all of our problems, we remain the most free and open 
> society on Earth. I don't think you see us as we are; indeed, we are 
> simply the greatest country in the world, and you have forced us to prove 
> it. I want you to watch carefully the next few days and weeks-this is 
> not a nation of victims. Watch the hospitals, the schools, the blood 
> drives. Watch us care for our dead and injured citizens, and the families 
> of those citizens. Watch us, and watch carefully, as we rebuild an even 
> greater future on the rubble of our past. Can you create anything in your 
> cowardice? Or can you simply destroy that which has been built by better 
> hands than yours? 
> 
> And what of our aforementioned national unrest? You underestimate us 
> again. For all our frailties, our heinous mistakes, we have always 
> forgotten personal disputes and pulled together in times of severe crisis.
> We have weathered greater storms than these, and we will again. Do you 
> think that Washington, Lincoln and Roosevelt were mere cultural and 
> historical anomalies, born to lead? No. They were simply Americans thrust 
> into historic situations who acted according to conscience. We've got 250 
> million more: men, women, and children. 
> 
> The day will come-and soon-that you will pray that you had never 
> underestimated the inexorable resolve of the American people. A newscaster
> here in my city described your actions as leading to "the darkest day in 
> American history." Watch carefully, for you are about to see our finest 
> hour. 
> 
> Brad Denton 
> U.S. Citizen 
>


----------



## teutonicplague (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Iran and Iraq will be interesting to watch.
Saddam Hussein/Iraq and Bin Laden do not see eye to eye on many issues, while Iran is the major opponent of the Taliban and is supposring the Taliban's opponents. In fact, the fundamentalism which exists in Iran is NOTHING compared to what's in Afghanistan now- Iran, if anything, has become more somewhat open in the last few years and might use this to prove to the world it no longer wants to be a pariah state.[HR][/HR]​President Khatami of Iran denounced the attacks, and pledged support to the US Government.
I guess what you say about their relations with the Taliban had something to do with this, and also Khatami's desire to have better relations with other nations.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (teutonicplague)*

True, I think Iran might want to take steps towards normalising relations with the US and this could be their chance. They do need it after all.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (I_Fly_GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]These are the words of a US citizen.
I was horrified. 
> 
> God knows how many innocent lives you took this morning, and how many more
> have yet to be found in the aftermath of your cowardice. And for what 
> purpose? Why did so many Americans have to suffer? What did you hope to 
> gain? Did you expect to horrify us? You succeeded. I seriously doubt, 
> however, that you can begin to understand the consequences of your 
> actions. 
> 
> Like so many of your ilk, you have created an edifice to chaos in the 
> expectation that it will destabilize our national community. And I know, 
> from the outside, that we appear ripe for fission. We carry with us a 
> national laundry list of turmoil. Race and gender relations, our economic 
> class separation, urban unrest, our educational system, our bureaucracy, 
> even our national moral dilemmas-all of these issues have plagued us 
> for decades. 
> 
> And yet, despite all of our problems, we remain the most free and open 
> society on Earth. I don't think you see us as we are; indeed, we are 
> simply the greatest country in the world, and you have forced us to prove 
> it. I want you to watch carefully the next few days and weeks-this is 
> not a nation of victims. Watch the hospitals, the schools, the blood 
> drives. Watch us care for our dead and injured citizens, and the families 
> of those citizens. Watch us, and watch carefully, as we rebuild an even 
> greater future on the rubble of our past. Can you create anything in your 
> cowardice? Or can you simply destroy that which has been built by better 
> hands than yours? 
> 
> And what of our aforementioned national unrest? You underestimate us 
> again. For all our frailties, our heinous mistakes, we have always 
> forgotten personal disputes and pulled together in times of severe crisis.
> We have weathered greater storms than these, and we will again. Do you 
> think that Washington, Lincoln and Roosevelt were mere cultural and 
> historical anomalies, born to lead? No. They were simply Americans thrust 
> into historic situations who acted according to conscience. We've got 250 
> million more: men, women, and children. 
> 
> The day will come-and soon-that you will pray that you had never 
> underestimated the inexorable resolve of the American people. A newscaster
> here in my city described your actions as leading to "the darkest day in 
> American history." Watch carefully, for you are about to see our finest 
> hour. 
> 
> Brad Denton 
> U.S. Citizen 
> 
[HR][/HR]​That's sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K-Fresh (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Just found out that friends visiting a friend of mine here in Halifax were on Flight 11. They were making their to Los Angles in order to get another flight to their homes in New Zealand. Please pray for them and their families.


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Personally, I will derive great pleasure in seeing those directly and indirectly responsible for terrorism (ANY terrorism) brought to a decisive and forceful justice. Those who engage in and support terrorism must be convinced that such acts will only bring punishment back on thier comrades ten fold...... Sadly, not even the death or punishment of these mindless goons will bring back those lost in this insanity. By severly punishing those with any form of involvement, at least we can have some hope of eradicating terrorism all together as a means of political upheaval. This sort of violence against civilians simply must end.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

Let's see now:
what strategy would Bush use if the culprits are:
a) Middle Eastern terrorists, as has been suspected
b) internal right-wing extremists, as some fear
c) a possible conspiracy between both


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (K-Fresh)*

Everyone, Please keep all of these families in your thoughts and prayers during the following days/weeks/months. I know this will be in all our hearts for a long time to come.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

Someone has just told me that the Japanese Red Army, an extreme left-wing terrorist group, could also be a possible suspect.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Jesus.. I hope we get this figured out really soon, or we're really in for it.


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (LostBoyScout)*

i would like everyone to consider this: please cherish what you have, your friends, your family, your very lives. a lot of these poor people that died today did not appreciate everything they had until it was too late for them. each of us has positives and negatives in our lives and its events like this that make us reflect on each of them and realize how small and petty most of the negatives really are. can you imagine being one of the "survivors" trapped inside the rubble of a 110-story building calling loved ones on a cell phone, telling them your legs are trapped underneath a pile of concrete, that you cant see anything, its pitch black, that all you can hear is the screams of a hundred other people trapped in the same coffin that you are in? unfortunatly, most of them will not be found before it is too late. 
this country has never faced such a tragedy and hopefully never will have to again. however, even in the wake of this tragedy, the country is trying to pull together and do everything they can to help out and contribute in any way they can. i am going to give as much blood as i can this week (as i hope you will too) and if driving down to NY would do anything for these poor people, i would do it in an instant. 
i just want people to recognize how lucky they are to be alive and well and have all that they do. even in this world where a human being could be so heartless and evil, there is so much to be thankful for. again, my heart goes out to everyone involved. i truly wish there was more i could do.


----------



## vwjedi-passat (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

Severance,
I agree with you 1000%. We will all keep them in our prayers. May God be with them and their loved ones.
vwjedi


----------



## quadcomm (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vwjedi-passat)*

EDIT: Links don't work anymore.


[Modified by quadcomm, 1:50 AM 9-12-2001]


----------



## Jeff Andrews (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (quadcomm)*

That's f-ed up.


----------



## VR6roar (Jul 27, 1999)

There was a siezed car in teh airport in Boston. A man called after his plane landed that he had an altercation with 5 arab men over a parking spot and exchanging dirty looks. inside the car they found a flight training manual in arabic as well as videotape that wasnt bought with them. at least there are some leads
-from msnbc


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: (VR6roar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There was a siezed car in teh airport in Boston. A man called after his plane landed that he had an altercation with 5 arab men over a parking spot and exchanging dirty looks. inside the car they found a flight training manual in arabic as well as videotape that wasnt bought with them. at least there are some leads
-from msnbc[HR][/HR]​Are you serious!? Damn! Would you mind posting a link to that info... I can't find it on their site (it's late).
I really don't think I'd be able to control myself... this is powerful stuff.


----------



## VR6roar (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: (Fahrfrumluzin)*

http://news1.iwon.com/top/article/id/163934|top|09-12-2001::02:21|reuters.html 
obviously that would be for one jacking...


----------



## Blitz16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (VR6roar)*

god help us all.


----------



## mtrainTurbo (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: (VR6roar)*

I have never been moved to tears over current events, but I have cried a few times today already. My stomach is sick, chills are running up my spine.
I woke up this morning to see over 10,000 people die before my eyes.
I have never been so scared or angry in my life.
I am going to donte blood later this week (my work place is the only place dumb enough to remain open) and let me make this clear:
I AM WILLING TO FIGHT NOW. I AM BEHIND THE PRESIDENT. I SUPPORT THIS COUNTRY, and I lost it when I saw the members of Congress sing "God Bless America."
We lost Americans. We took a huge hit to our economy. We lost a world symbol and landmark.
This is an act of war. This was said so by one of the former government big wigs, and I agree completely. I think Bush's statement was dead on: if you back terrorists, you are just as bad as them.
I think I speak for all Americans when I say now, *ITS PERSONAL*!
God bless everyone. I am with StarrDLux...I actually prayed in my own way tonight. I am thankful, as you all should be too.
Also a word of caution: I don't think that is the end of the attacks...please be careful out there.


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RENNSPORT_Passalt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not sure if anyhas posted this as 23 pages is alot to get through....
but. http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...4e0cc&[email protected]#link1 [HR][/HR]​Is this guy in poop or what!! He could have been part of it and they have reported him, but he is SUCH a moron. Hope they kick his F'n head in


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (David Votoupal)*

Here's a pic of the Financial District of Manhattan. I thought some might be interested in a beautiful picture of this eternal symbol of America's greatest city.








Follow this link and, click on the pic at the bottom to get the full size shot. Sorry, my POS web hosting service no longer allows hyperlinking to high-res pics...
Click here for the high-res version of this beautiful shot


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

PICS:
http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/g/ts/?u


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (2xtrms)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about armed guards on every flight[HR][/HR]​an issue of "PEACE AND SECURITY"...


----------



## Capri Green Dub (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

Just a quick message from Wales, UK to say that our deepest thoughts, prayers and sympathies are with the American people at the moment in light of the terrible tragedies of the last 24hours…………
God Bless
Mike


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Markets around the world are plunging because of this, ours will be deeply hurt. It ALL makes a difference. that's why it's news!![HR][/HR]​you forget what war can do for the economy


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll tell you one thing, if my country's military needs me, I'll be the first to sign up. [HR][/HR]​I'll be standin next to ya brotha
Matthew


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Everyone, Please keep all of these families in your thoughts and prayers during the following days/weeks/months. I know this will be in all our hearts for a long time to come.[HR][/HR]​Couldnt have said it better myself.peace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wholsea (Jul 18, 2000)

*City...*

Here is a pic I snagged while I was in NY at Waterfest 2000








-- Whol


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: City... (Wholsea)*

A few friends whom are stuck in Manhatten(they are OK) say there are middle east ppl cheering and saying americans deserved it. This angers me so much If I ever saw anyone doing this.......







.
Best of wishes to all you NYers


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (alfafan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The buildings were built to withstand a hit from a 707 or smaller.Obviously they knew this which is why they used the ones they did.[HR][/HR]​The largest 767 weighs ~450,000 pounds with full load. Largest 747 is ~780,000. Had they used 1 747 on one tower they may have collapsed the building instantly(esp if hit lower), no one would have had time to escape and 20,000+ would be dead. We could have been much worse off had the plane been bigger or if they hit 20 floors lower.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i think there's not been a blackbox ever that hsn't been found[HR][/HR]​
Even if they find it, the insides are no good, the intese heat was for a longer time than the box can insulate the recording material inside. There is no way there will be useful info from the boxes on the trade center planes. We can only hope for the pentagon box and should get info from the PA box(If they were not disabled- like the transponder)


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

Anyone else near the cosat see all the F15&F16s flying by gives me a sense of security.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and: that they will make no difference between the terrorists and the ountry's harboring them















Holy sh!t...well I guess that is one way to get them out of hiding...if the country harboring them values its assets.[HR][/HR]​It's too late to turn him over, the time for that was before the attack. these people are more than willing to die for their cause. I don't think they are willing to lose all their people for their cause. Thats what has to happen if they are to be discouraged from doing this next week. The counrty that harboured the group responsible will not be dancing in the streets for long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (pastpargolf)*

*Anyone else near the cosat see all the F15&F16s flying by gives me a sense of security.*
Definately.. and a feeling of patriotism as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (pastpargolf)*

there were sevral call from cell phone from the flights, its hard to believe no one said the nationality of the hijackers...


[Modified by [email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg, 4:55 AM 9-12-2001]


----------



## chick draper (Mar 11, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

I have no words.
I feel sick. I don't think I'll ever feel the same again.
I don't want to cry any more.
What is this world I've brought my children into?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! ([email protected]_VVuLFzBoRg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]there were sevral call from cell phone from the flights, its hard to believe no one said the nationality of the hijackers...[HR][/HR]​Contrary to popular minority beliefs, the majority of Americans are not racists and therefore their first thought is not going to be the race of the individuals. At least I wouldn't think so.


----------



## VR6roar (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

or maybe its being very PC...
anyway, they found at least 7 survivors, at least there's some hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: City... (pastpargolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A few friends whom are stuck in Manhatten(they are OK) say there are middle east ppl cheering and saying americans deserved it. This angers me so much If I ever saw anyone doing this.......







.
Best of wishes to all you NYers[HR][/HR]​friggin savages. I hope they get stomped.


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

They could be polka dotted. They could be Mr Roger's biggest fans. If they are terrorists, they are going to have a very short life expectancy.
Colin Powell reiterated over and over on the news this morning that, this is WAR. A physical, tangable war, that will likely involve the use of ground troops to sniff out and eradicate these terrorists. Any nation that objects to the use of troops will have to save the objections for later or, face getting rolled in the process.
Also, he implicitly stated that possibly several nations will be targeted, though not all nations and organizations would feel military pressure. Some, may simply feel the pressures of economic and political warfare.


----------



## Syncro Driver (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

My condolences and love to everyone who's losing friends, family, faith or even his/her life. I sure hope that love will survive, not hate. Must be a very hard time for a lot of you.


----------



## JKF001 (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Syncro Driver)*

God this really is a time for the whole world to stand together and condemn the sick morons who masterminded this inforgettable disaster.
On another level, my friend woz on dis other forum when a guy posted the following link: http://www.girlieaction.com/coup/coup-index.html 
I swear its unbelievable - look at the first image - I'm stunned.


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

Kudos to Powell! Served America so well in the Gulf War and over many years, and serving America so well as Secretary of State.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JKF001)*

It's time to hear of something to bring back the spirit of *Americana*...give us some pride, give us some strength....this should tell all those you want to destroy us, that in the face of death, we still can over come...
quote:[HR][/HR]Another passenger on that flight, Tom Burnett, 38, the vice president of a Pleasanton, Calif., medical devices company and father of three children, reportedly called his wife, Deena, and suggested that he and other passengers were going to try to overpower the hijackers, the Knight Ridder news service reported.
According to that report, Burnett told his wife that somebody on the plane had been stabbed. “We’re all gonna die, but three of us are going to do something,” Burnett reportedly told his wife. The conversation was described to Knight Ridder by Father Frank Colacicco of St. Isidore Church of Danville, Calif., who said that Burnett said: “I love you, honey” before the call ended.[HR][/HR]​ Pulled off MSNBC.com
These are real *American Hero's*...there's no fasade here, nothing fake about it. They need to be remembered and honored for what they did!!! Anything less would be a tragedy in itself. 


[Modified by VR6Stress, 6:33 AM 9-12-2001]


----------



## Bob Opla (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JKF001)*

Those people should be put in jail. What the hell were they thinking???


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Bob Opla)*

3 airplanes up in Canada
identity not known yet!!!


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

What!? What do you mean? Are the resuming flight?


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

What!? What do you mean? Are the resuming flight?


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

canadian autorithies are tracking down the identity of 3 planes who are up in the air, who don't react to radio.....








they said would get clear in about 10 mins


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Giuliani speaking now to reporters.


----------



## Psamtik (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

Anymore on those three planes???


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Dutchman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]canadian autorithies are tracking down the identity of 3 planes who are up in the air, who don't react to radio.....








they said would get clear in about 10 mins[HR][/HR]​Where do you get your info?


----------



## VR6SINCE96 (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

Both friends of mine that work in that area are OK. As I said earlier I walked out to queens from mid-town.
My first friend was on the train to the city, but it was stopped and truned around back to brooklyn. He stayed near the bridge watching people stream across, some covered in debris, some even with no shoes. Like a war and totaly unreal he said.
Here is the email from my second friend who works in the federal reserve building, just found out she was OK this morning. :
OH MY GOD!!!
When the first plane hit I was just leaving the World Trade Center. I got
to my building and you can see the fire. The put us on a code red just as
the second center was hit. The entire building shook. They put some
people in the vault and others were relocated to the Law Library. Before
we were relocated the first trade center came down and the building shook
again. People were outside and scrambled their way back to the building.
They were covered from head to toe in debris and could barely breath. When
the second one came down we could see it on the tv at the same time our
building was shaking like an earthquake, and poop started pounding off of
the windows. We all got under stuff. The daylight turned to night and we
couldn't see a thing. They locked our building down, so we were in there
until about 1:00pm. After that we were able to try to get home. A bunch
of people from NJ headed out together. When we went outside there was
debris as far as the eye could see. Our feet were covered in ash. There
were papers and metal and glass everywhere. We were wearing masks and
glasses and walked to the seaport were ferries and fishing boats and barges
were waiting to take people to brooklyn, queens, and nj. As we were on the
river you could see the world financhial center was missing a good piece of
it in front. I got home around 5:30 and totally lost it.
The whole thing was like being in a movie. People screaming and literally
running for their lives. I have two friends who work in the 2 building and
thank God they made it out and just kept running. Not all were as lucky
and today I pray for all of them.
God save us.


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]canadian autorithies are tracking down the identity of 3 planes who are up in the air, who don't react to radio.....







[HR][/HR]​Can someone please verify this?

[Modified by Johnny_Turbo, 7:21 AM 9-12-2001]


[Modified by Johnny_Turbo, 7:21 AM 9-12-2001]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JKF001)*

• Canadian aviation authorities said that three unidentified plans spotted flying over western Canada were carrying out humanitarian missions.
http://www.cnn.com/2001/US/09/12/america.under.attack/index.html


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

Humanitarian missions? Like delivering supplies or what?


----------



## txgti (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Just an observation.... This thread is getting to be like the size of the legendary Lumber thread.
All in one day.
I guess it's obvious the severity of this event.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

I have no idea, sound fishy to me?? Are the planes in Canada allowed to fly?


----------



## Johnny_Turbo (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

I just heard on radio news that flights via Air Canada may commence at 3:00 this afternoon. Discussion regarding this is still underway. I will keep everyone posted
....what is the deal with "humanitarian missions"???


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Johnny_Turbo)*

A local radio station has reported this:
In Israel they have a memorial for the people lost in the holocaust, that has one candle and a million pieces of mirror that reflect the light of the souls lost in that tragedy.
They suggested that we all keep our porch lights on until we have found all of the people in nyc and dc and pa. This will show are support for the families and their memory. I think this is a great idea and I intened to do so. I hope that the vortexers will also share in this display of mourning and patriotism.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Johnny_Turbo)*

you know, it's 24 hours later and i'm still in disbelief. this whole event has thrown us all off. i'm still wishing it was an awful nightmare.
obin


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Obin Robinson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you know, it's 24 hours later and i'm still in disbelief. this whole event has thrown us all off. i'm still wishing it was an awful nightmare.
obin[HR][/HR]​I woke up this morning hoping it was all just a bad dream. But then I realized it wasn't when there was no sports being discussed on the sports-radio station I wake up to.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

http://www.msnbc.com/news/627214_asp.htm 
here's part of it.... 
FRANTIC CALLS 
       A conversation overheard in one cockpit and frantic phone calls from passengers painted other nightmarish scenes aboard the airplanes. Phone communications from one flight told the story of a heroic effort to wrest control of the plane back from the hijackers. 
       One man aboard United Airlines Flight 93, originally bound for San Francisco, called an emergency dispatcher from a bathroom using a cell phone. "We are being hijacked, we are being hijacked!" he declared before the plane crashed outside Pittsburgh. 

-----------
       A senior U.S. intelligence official told MSNBC.com that mobile phone communications from Flight 93 indicate that three passengers overpowered the hijackers but were unable to maintain control of the plane. The official said that U.S. counterintelligence experts are speculating that the hijackers intended to turn the plane around and crash it into another target but were thwarted by the passengers. 
       On that plane, a pilot secretly turned on the microphone, allowing passengers to hear everything that was being said by the terrorists -- a warning that may have prompted some passengers to attempt an act of heroism that presumably saved another national landmark.


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Humanitarian missions? Like delivering supplies or what?[HR][/HR]​Yes thats right. They were spotted flying over Vancouver earlier this morning. One plane escorted by a couple of F-18's I believe.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sporin)*

Are we the only 2 people who have posted about it. The three people who tried to gain the power back in Flight 93....
This monumentous heroic effort gets 2 posts? *2 POSTS?!?!?!?!*
I'm kinda upset about that...
(well before I go too crazy....i only checked page 33....if someone posted between 29 and 33...and I missed it, I'm sorry...lol)


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are we the only 2 people who have posted about it. The three people who tried to gain the power back in Flight 93....
This monumentous heroic effort gets 2 posts? *2 POSTS?!?!?!?!*
I'm kinda upset about that...
(well before I go too crazy....i only checked page 33....if someone posted between 29 and 33...and I missed it, I'm sorry...lol)[HR][/HR]​If I was on the plane I would have tried something. It sounds like a person just saying that b/c I wasn't there, but I would. Would you rather sit and wait to die with other innocent people on the plane and on the ground or would you like to take your life into your own hands.
09.11.01


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWVancouver)*

One of those Humanitarian missions could have been a Belgian jet. Belgium send a team of burn-wound experts over, and the plain was redirected to Canada. 
-PJ


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

The content of these calls justt started getting out this morning. It's unfortunate that the plane still crashed and all lives were lost, but those brave souls may have saved THOUSANDS of lives.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If I was on the plane I would have tried something. It sounds like a person just saying that b/c I wasn't there, but I would. Would you rather sit and wait to die with other innocent people on the plane and on the ground or would you like to take your life into your own hands.[HR][/HR]​Are you saying he may have just said this? Or am I reading this wrong? In any case, it's hard to say what I would have done...I would have to be in the situation...but I figure since the plane didn't make it anywhere they did do something enough to cause it to crash....
Like Sporin said...what they did save lives....and that shouldn't be forgotten!


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are we the only 2 people who have posted about it. The three people who tried to gain the power back in Flight 93....
This monumentous heroic effort gets 2 posts? *2 POSTS?!?!?!?!*[HR][/HR]​Those 3 men are heros. They will always be regarded that way. Thankfully the pilot of that plane had enough gumption to turn on the microphone from the cockpit to the cabin.. that is what really clued the people into that terroristic act not ending peacefully. I really doubt that the hijackers said "Yeah we're going to ram this into the WTC blah blah". I would imagine that they manhandled some people but then promised peace as long as everyone cooperated.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If I was on the plane I would have tried something. It sounds like a person just saying that b/c I wasn't there, but I would. Would you rather sit and wait to die with other innocent people on the plane and on the ground or would you like to take your life into your own hands.
Are you saying he may have just said this? Or am I reading this wrong? In any case, it's hard to say what I would have done...I would have to be in the situation...but I figure since the plane didn't make it anywhere they did do something enough to cause it to crash....
Like Sporin said...what they did save lives....and that shouldn't be forgotten![HR][/HR]​No, he's saying that he would have done something similar in the same situation. Then he says he knows he is just saying words, but would try to be a hero in such a situation.
I know I would like to think that if I were in a similar situation, I'd do the same.


----------



## mcflei (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (StarrDLuX)*

I was extremly shocked about the two chrashes into the WTC and the atteck on the pentagon. I, and all of the german people, will bless for the victims and the families. 
sorry for my bad english


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mcflei)*

Dood don't even worry about it....
As I mentioned in my respective forum (Other Passat) I had tears come to my eyes when I saw a German Man handing flowers to one of the guards at the American Embassy in Germany....
Though I'm nowhere near the area...i thank our Gemran brothers from the deepest bits of my heart!!!!


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

the city of the Haque has opened a condolence register.....
(haven't signed it yet, i'm in Rotterdam right now, but i will do it tomorrow)
alot of lowers were placed at the ambassy as well...
but the ambassy is also heavily guarded now..


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

Stress:
This effort will NOT go unregcognized. This is my first check on the 'tex in several hours. I know I was glued to this yesterday.
As for the three brave souls, May God bless them and all of the other victims, families, and Americans affected by this horrific national tragedy.


----------



## coolwater00 (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAVentoGLX)*

Damn straight! I really do wonder if this attack was contructed when we re-elected BUSH


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

Thank you for the support Texas....and Dutchman....
Of course it needs to be directed at those directly affected...I feel kinda weird even having issues...I'm like 2000 miles away....
But I pray....
The leader of my Church had some comforting words....so here's to everyone that needs some support...
quote:[HR][/HR]"But dark as is this hour, there is shining through the heavy overcast of fear and anger the solemn and wonderful image of the Son of God, the Savior of the World, the Prince of Peace, the exemplar of universal love, and it is to Him that we look in these circumstances. It was He who gave His life that all might enjoy eternal life. 
"May the peace of Christ rest upon us and give us comfort and reassurance and, particularly, we plead that He will comfort the hearts of all who mourn and ask it in His holy name, even the name of Jesus Christ, Amen."[HR][/HR]​I was watching the local news lastnight while they were closing the airport. They said they had to find places for everyone to stay that was stranded here....Local residents actually called in and offered their homes to complete strangers!!!! In the midst of of the brotherly hate, and such..I was just amazed the outpouring of love people are showing....
I'm ashamed for ever harboring hate towards any of my brothers or sisters....


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

Email just came in: 
This, from a Canadian newspaper, is worth sharing. (I wonder how much help we are going to get from our friends after this tragedy?)
America: The Good Neighbor.
Widespread but only partial news coverage was given recently to a remarkable editorial broadcast from Toronto by Gordon Sinclair, a Canadian television commentator. What follows is the full text of his trenchant remarks as printed in the Congressional Record:
"This Canadian thinks it is time to speak up for the Americans as the most generous and possibly the least appreciated people on all the earth.
Germany, Japan and, to a lesser extent, Britain and Italy were lifted out of the debris of war by the Americans who poured in billions of dollars and forgave other billions in debts. None of these countries is today paying even the interest on its remaining debts to the United States.
When France was in danger of collapsing in 1956, it was the Americans who propped it up, and their reward was to be insulted and swindled on the streets of Paris. I was there. I saw it.
When earthquakes hit distant cities, it is the United States that hurries in to help. This spring, 59 American communities were flattened by tornadoes. Nobody helped.
The Marshall Plan and the Truman Policy pumped billions of dollars into discouraged countries. Now newspapers in those countries are writing about the decadent, warmongering Americans.
I'd like to see just one of those countries that is gloating over the erosion of the United States dollar build its own airplane. Does any other country in the world have a plane to equal the Boeing Jumbo Jet, the Lockheed Tri-Star, or the Douglas DC10? If so, why don't they fly them?
Why do all the International lines except Russia fly American planes? Why does no other land on earth even consider putting a man or woman on the moon? You talk about Japanese technocracy, and you get radios. You talk about German technocracy, and you get automobiles. You talk about American technocracy, and you find men on the moon - not once, but several times - and safely home again. You talk about scandals, and the Americans put theirs right in the store window for everybody to look at. Even their draft-dodgers are not pursued and hounded. They are here on our streets, and most of them, unless they are breaking Canadian laws, are getting American dollars from ma and pa at home to spend here.
When the railways of France, Germany and India were breaking down through age, it was the Americans who rebuilt them. When the Pennsylvania Railroad and the New York Central went broke, nobody loaned them an old caboose. Both are still broke.
I can name you 5000 times when the Americans raced to the help of other people in trouble. Can you name me even one time when someone else raced to the Americans in trouble? I don't think there was outside help even during the San Francisco earthquake. Our neighbors have faced it alone, and I'm one Canadian who is damned tired of hearing them get kicked around. They will come out of this thing with their flag high. And when they do, they are entitled to thumb their nose at the lands that are gloating over their present troubles. I hope Canada is not one of those."
Stand proud, America!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*









Thank you


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

Cool post Tex...Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Man...
That was moving. It's good after all the other ****e, to hear kind words from other countries.
I'm still in shock. I can't believe how this is effecting me. Again, my prayers to everyone and thier families in their time of need.
Steve


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (coolwater00)*

quote:[HR][/HR]by cooldickless00:
Damn straight! I really do wonder if this attack was contructed when we re-elected BUSH[HR][/HR]​I was wondering where your inbred ass has been all this time. Mom had you all tied up, huh?
This is the type of Bullsh!t that this country doesn't need right now. Morons like you blaming anything, and everything on Bush. I'm sure if you plugged the toilet, it'd somehow be Bush's fault.
PLEASE, please, please, show up to a GTG that I'm at. I *really* look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Surf Green)*









quote:[HR][/HR](CNN) -- A day after catastrophic strikes on two renowned symbols of American power, FBI investigators moved quickly on several fronts as they searched for clues to those responsible. 
Meanwhile, the search for survivors continued in the rubble at New York's World Trade Center and the Pentagon in Washington, D.C.
Latest developments
• Law enforcement officials in Boston and Vero Beach, Florida, took several people into custody, sources told CNN. Heavily armed tactical police entered the Westin Hotel in Boston and went to the upper floors of the hotel on an operation believed connected to Tuesday's terrorist attacks. At least four ambulances were on the scene. 
• The owners of a flight school in Venice, Florida, say that the FBI is investigating whether two former students were involved in the attacks.
• A car is seized in Daytona Beach, Florida, with information relating to Osama bin Laden.
• New York Mayor Rudy Giuliani says that "the best estimate" for the number of dead could approach "a few thousand people ... in each building." 
• The nation's airports remained closed past noon today because the FAA wanted more time to put stringent security measures in place.
• President Bush asks Congress for emergency funding to aid rescue and relief efforts and calls attacks "acts of war."[HR][/HR]​...as a side note, CNN just said the largest plate part they found in the field in Pittsburgh was a large engine part. They also said there was a crater 8-10 feet deep from the plane.








CNN also said until today passengers could carry knives onto planes up to 4 inches long, which the FAA has now changed...


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

damn tex, now I want to go home, hang up the stars and stripes, drive around in my SUV and relax in my airconditioned home








One good thing about this whole thing, it's reinstalled patriotism in many Americans.


----------



## VR6Stress (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

I agree Silly.....


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VR6Stress)*

Several Belgian cities have also open up a register where people can support the American people. I'll sign the one near me ASAP.
-PJ


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

WOW! That is something i think everyone needs to hear


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (AuForm)*

If anyone wants one, I have a great flag bitmap that I have as my desktop. I can upload it somewhere if you want.
As everyone else has said, "I love America."
Here's what's kinda sad. Americans (at least here in FL so as not to generalize the entire country) aren't the "nicest" of people on a daily basis. When tragedy hits, we come together like we were old friends. I wish it could be like this all time. 
Steve


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

WOW! That is something i think everyone needs to hear thanks tex


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

Hey Texas, 
I'm Canadian and I've never liked Gordon Sinclair's comments in the past, but he has hit the nail square on the head on this one. We have seen Americans go to turkey to help rescue people from the rubble, but nobody do the reverse. I guess they figure that the US doesn't need help in dealing with disasters. Oh well...
I've spent several summers of my relatively short life in NYC and I have fallen in love with the city. I have panoramic pictures of myself at the age of eight in Liberty State Park with the entire Manhattan skyline surrounding me. In fact I was in New Jersey during the Labor Day weekend driving along either Hwy. 80 or 24 and admiring the NYC skyline after cresting a hill. It is one of those scenes that must be admired. I just can't believe that it isn't there anymore.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

F-14's flying over my office. Kinda freaky when you haven't heard a plane in a few days.


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

washingtonpost.com has some good graphics..


----------



## jollymon02 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jayseal22)*

I am just relaying what been sent to me. I know right now is a critical time in America, and we need to stick together to fight this. We should not have to live in fear of commercial planes flying overhead. I related to this article personally, and I thought it was only appropriate to share.
I am going to buy an American flag ASAP to show my support for my nation.


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

CNN:
1 p.m. Wednesday (all times are EDT): CNN reports that the FBI has taken several people into custody for questioning in Boston, Massachusetts, and in Florida. Authorities also are checking passenger manifests from the crashed airplanes to see if they include anyone who attended flight schools in the United States or who used facilities that have airline simulators.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Fahrfrumluzin)*

Anymore updates? Anyone want to keep us posted on developing events like yesterday???


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

Not me. I'm pooped. I took care of that all night long and, early this morning. I haven't slept in almost 32 hours now and, in the past 3 nights, I only got 8-9 hours of sleep (combined) cuz, my wife's dad is in the hospital, on his deathbed (massive heart attack, which clearly led to brain damage. His short term memory is GONE)...


[Modified by jasonhouse, 11:39 AM 9-12-2001]


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anymore updates? Anyone want to keep us posted on developing events like yesterday???[HR][/HR]​ 
2:44 Train halted in R.I. believed to be related to attacks 
2:42 Realtors start fund to pay mortgages, rent of victims 
2:42 Powell: Muslim nations 'have as much to fear' 
2:40 Powell: 'no determination' on responsible party 
2:40 Arrests made in terrorist attacks, report says 
2:38 Powell: U.S. in process of building 'strong coalition' 
2:37 Greenspan returns to Washington 
2:36 Powell: U.S. seeks 'worldwide effort' against terrorism 
2:35 Powell lauds U.N., NATO and EU for attack support 
2:34 White House was 1st target of Pentagon plane: MSNBC


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am going to buy an American flag ASAP to show my support for my nation.[HR][/HR]​I have one up in my office right now they we normally have up for the 4th of July. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Eric16v)*

I pianted some choice words on the rear windshield of my car...My mom's neighborhood has flags at half mast, yellow ribbons, red-white-and-blue ribbons and everything. An unsuspecting visitor would think it was some sort of holiday.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

I saw a car today with it's antennae flag at half 'mast'. Very cool.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

Thanks Severance. 
Jason, my condolences.


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

Thank you 4Rings. 
You know, I just got off the phone with my wife, she was bawling at her desk at work. They just told everyone that they won't be getting paychecks until who knows when cuz, payroll was handled by Morgan Stanley or someone and, thiey are shut down. So basically, our trip for out 1st anniversary next week is screwed, her dad is gonna die soon, this crap is going on....Then, astonishingly, her boss (boss, boss. not super) has the NERVE to tell her to get off the phone (talking to the hospital about her dad) and get back to work. that mo-fo is so, so lucky that I don't want my wife to lose her job, on account of me beating her boss into a bloodied pulp. Needless to say, I told her to tell the regional manager (same office) and, she's on her way home for the day. Her boss' car is gonna have some collateral damage sometime soon, let me tell you. What an insensitive prick. He KNOWS about the family situation.


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

That blows. Our company is offering grief counseling in every branch and liberal leave if people need some time to cope. Granted some people here are affected more directly in that they may have friends / relatives at the Pentagon or downtown , but still you gotta show a little sensitivity. What a dyck.


----------



## Wholsea (Jul 18, 2000)

*Black tape*

I have black tape on my headlights.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

I don't feel the need to start a new topic for thoughts pertaining to this subject.
I have heard people say that we should not carpet bomb the enemy. Why not? The military is not in the habit of killing innocent people, even during war. We did not go into the gulf war and bomb the innocent cities that were part of that country. I have faith that our military can blow up any contry that is responsible in any way with this act of devestation, without hurting innocent people on purpose. I do not want to sit around a twiddle my thumbs b/c we are not certain who it was. They said they wanted to hurt us, and we have been hurt. Now they should understand what american pain feels like.
BTW how do you get red in the sig


[Modified by Power5, 3:37 PM 9-12-2001]


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

[Modified by turborave, 3:40 PM 9-12-2001]


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

(color=red)RED FONT HERE(/color)
Replace the "(" with "["
Steve


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

Small joke for the day......
quote:[HR][/HR]Quote by Wholsea: "I have black tape on my headlights."[HR][/HR]​Uhh, you might want to rethink that. You'll likely be confused with the ricers. Don't shame our VW's!!!









Plus, it's illegal...


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Black tape (Wholsea)*

Ashcroft speaking to reporters:
3-6 hijackers per plane, knives and box cutters
White House and Air Force One were targets
Hijackers were trained in the USA to pilot planes
Black boxes being sought at all crash sites
Passenger lists, rental car receipts, video surveillance tapes all collected
4,000 special agents, 3,000 support personnel on crash sites
No arrests have been made


----------



## Wholsea (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Uhh, you might want to rethink that. You'll likely be confused with the ricers. Don't shame our VW's!!!








Plus, it's illegal...
[HR][/HR]​It may be illegal, but if I am going to get pulled over, its more likely to be for my tinted windows than my black tape support for the victems and families of those harmed by yesterday's attack.
-- Whol


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Wholsea)*

4:04pm 09/12/01 WHITE HOUSE: CREDIBLE INFO AIR FORCE ONE WAS TARGET 
4:05pm 09/12/01 WHITE HOUSE: PENTAGON PLANE WAS HEADED FOR WHITE HOUSE 
4:05pm 09/12/01 Arrests made in terrorist attacks, report says - Jon Friedman 
4:03pm 09/12/01 WHITE HOUSE: PRESIDENT GRATIFIED BY NATO ACTION 
4:03pm 09/12/01 White House: Attacks constitute 'severe emergency' - William L. Watts 
4:04pm 09/12/01 WHITE HOUSE: ALSO GRATIFIED BY U.N. COUNCIL RESOLUTION 
4:02pm 09/12/01 Rumsfeld: Need to keep data secure - Nicole Maestri 
4:02pm 09/12/01 [GRLL] ROADHOUSE GRILL Q1 LOSS 23C VS 1 CENT YR AGO 
3:55pm 09/12/01 Midway calls it quits; airlines won't fly - Jennifer Waters 
3:54pm 09/12/01 FBI DIR: NO ARRESTS MADE YET RELATING TO HIJACKING 
3:54pm 09/12/01 [FLAG] FLAG FINANCIAL TO ACQUIRE EFFINIS CONTROLLING INTEREST 
3:55pm 09/12/01 FBI DIR: FOLLOWING ALL LEADS 
3:53pm 09/12/01 FBI DIR: IDENTIFIED NAMES OF THOSE WHO AIDED HIJACKERS 
3:54pm 09/12/01 FBI DIR: NOT MADE ARRESTS WITH RESPECT TO HIJACKING 
3:53pm 09/12/01 Tragedy-linked insurance claims to reach billions - Kristen Gerencher 
3:52pm 09/12/01 FBI DIR: GATHER EVIDENCE AS TO WHO ASSISTED HIJACKERS 
3:53pm 09/12/01 FBI DIR: HAVE IDENTIFIED MANY HIJACKERS ON 4 FLIGHTS
3:53pm 09/12/01 350pm Update: No late futures trading 
3:53pm 09/12/01 Sophisticated Investor: Investing in compassion - Thomas Kostigen 
3:53pm 09/12/01 Powell: terrorist supporters to be held accountable
unfortunatly, i will not be able to do this all day... i am recieving these updates from the front page at http://www.marketwatch.com. seems to be the best source of up to the minute information.


----------



## agt5 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

Latest News My News Top Stories Market Pulse 

4:10 Wall Street prepared to resume trading 
4:10 Berkshire to incur significant losses 
4:10 White House: will not speculate on response to attacks 
4:09 White House: Attacks constitute 'severe emergency' 
4:08 White House: Pres Bush talked to Putin for 7 minutes 
4:09 White House: Bush talked with China pres for 10 mins 
4:07 White House: cannot indicate what threat to AF1 was 
4:08 White House: Pres impressed by world solidarity


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (agt5)*

Who cares if Warren buffet loses billions? Like Barkshire Hathaway really matters in the scheme of the big picture or, even in the financial, futures or securities markets...


----------



## Mach4Jetta (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Silly_me)*

This is sickening


----------



## Wholsea (Jul 18, 2000)

*Got this in an email..*

Got this in an email and I say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the person who wrote it:
>America: The Good Neighbor.
>
>Widespread but only partial news coverage was given recently to a remarkable
>editorial broadcast from Toronto by Gordon Sinclair, a Canadian television
>commentator. What follows is the full text of his trenchant remarks as
>printed in the Congressional Record:
>
>---
>
>"This Canadian thinks it is time to speak up for the Americans as the most
>generous and possibly the least appreciated people on all the earth.
>Germany, Japan and, to a lesser extent, Britain and Italy were lifted out of
>the debris of war by the Americans who poured in billions of dollars and
>forgave other billions in debts. None of these countries is today paying
>even the interest on its remaining debts to the United States.
>
>When France was in danger of collapsing in 1956, it was the Americans who
>propped it up, and their reward was to be insulted and swindled on the
>streets of Paris. I was there. I saw it.
>
>When earthquakes hit distant cities, it is the United States that hurries in
>to help. This spring, 59 American communities were flattened by tornadoes.
>
>Nobody helped.
>
>The Marshall Plan and the Truman Policy pumped billions of dollars into
>discouraged countries. Now newspapers in those countries are writing about
>the decadent, warmongering Americans.
>
>I'd like to see just one of those countries that is gloating over the
>erosion of the United States dollar build its own airplane. Does any other
>country in the world have a plane to equal the Boeing Jumbo Jet, the
>Lockheed Tri-Star, or the Douglas DC10? If so, why don't they fly them? Why
>do all the International lines except Russia fly American Planes?
>
>Why does no other land on earth even consider putting a man or woman on the
>moon? You talk about Japanese technocracy, and you get radios. You talk
>about German technocracy, and you get automobiles. You talk about American
>technocracy, and you find men on the moon - not once, but several times -
>and safely home again.
>
>You talk about scandals, and the Americans put theirs right in the store
>window for everybody to look at. Even their draft-dodgers are not pursued
>and hounded. They are here on our streets, and most of them, unless they are
>breaking Canadian laws, are getting American dollars from ma and pa at home
>to spend here.
>
>When the railways of France, Germany and India were breaking down through
>age, it was the Americans who rebuilt them. When the Pennsylvania Railroad
>and the New York Central went broke, nobody loaned them an old caboose. Both
>are still broke.
>
>I can name you 5000 times when the Americans raced to the help of other
>people in trouble. Can you name me even one time when someone else raced to
>the Americans in trouble? I don't think there was outside help even during
>the San Francisco earthquake.
>
>Our neighbors have faced it alone, and I'm one Canadian who is damned tired
>of hearing them get kicked around. They will come out of this thing with
>their flag high. And when they do, they are entitled to thumb their nose at
>the lands that are gloating over their present troubles. I hope Canada is
>not one of those."
>
>"Stand proud, America!"
-- Whol


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who cares if Warren buffet loses billions? Like Barkshire Hathaway really matters in the scheme of the big picture or, even in the financial, futures or securities markets...[HR][/HR]​the site seems to be a stock market updating kind of site so financial information is included. its not primarily a news site as far as i know


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

Chill jason, this was probrably cut and pasted.
edit: fixed sig



[Modified by Power5, 4:28 PM 9-12-2001]


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Chill jason, this was probrably cut and pasted.[HR][/HR]​Yup, cut-and-pasted directly from MarketWatch. Most of the headlines there are about the attack, but as they *are* a financial site (as the name implies), you do get financial information in there at times.
We had been selectively posting lines yesterday, but not everyone has that kind of time, so if people don't like it, then ignore what you don't care about.








Thanks for putting in a few updates, Severance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aahz (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am going to buy an American flag ASAP to show my support for my nation.[HR][/HR]​I traveled across town during lunch to a large flag manufacturer. The place was absolutely *swamped* and the line for the register snaked through the showroom. The pride I experienced there was almost overwhelming.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Got this in an email.. (Wholsea)*

_"America: The Good Neighbor"_ is a wonderful piece, but it is a few years old. It is NOT about the WTC disaster.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Got this in an email.. (Sporin)*

it doesnt make it any less true...
Just in case for you all...i am now in manhattan and have taken a few pics to describe the atmosphere here...as well as the hole in the skyline where the great mark of financial strength once stood...when i come back home i will post them under another topic.


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: Got this in an email.. (Sporin)*

Pretty soon, we're going to have to rename this thread _Icy Hot Terrorists_ or something...
I know it's sick but, we need just one pic of The Wood crushing a terrorist or, maybe that one with the wood on the back of a fighter jet...Just anything to get a little chuckle out of all of this...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Got this in an email.. (BLUE NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it doesnt make it any less true...[HR][/HR]​I know, that's why I said it was a wonderful piece.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

With credit to SameerP...
What a foolish thing it was to have done this to America. Utterly foolish, and an action which will spell doom for their movement internationally. I will not be specific, because we are not sure..though it apprears that Arabs were perpatrators of these acts.
At heart, Americans are isolationists. We are children of a nation with two oceans protecting us from Europe and Asia. This continued ambivalence is why America often appears to stuggle in international forums...we don't want to be the world's policeman. We don't really care. We hope nations can come to some agreement, we assist the regional organizations, we shower economic aid on a region, and we wait and watch, and we do business with everyone in the meantime. 
When forced, we will take greater part in a region (like the peace treaty brokered by Carter between Egypt and Isreal) But just as quickly we will return to our self-centered ways. 
We are, however, capable of sustained and irrestible action when, as a collective nation, we deem a threat significant. Slow to achieve a critical mass...but once we are in motion, we are unstoppable. 
When Japan attacked Pearl Harbour, America built a navy, trained an army, invented amphibious assaults, and clawed her way across thousands of islands in the pacific, rooting Japan out...not once did we question the value of the war. Exotic places like Guadacanal, Iwo Jima, the Marshall islands, Guam, Okinawa...names of places never heard of or cared for by Americans suddenly became valuable enough to send off our sons to. All for vengance, all to avenge a horrible wrong. 
When the spectre of Communism loomed over the world, the US responded in kind, first with turning her economy into a factory of war, then through the Marshall Plan rebuilding Western Europe (as well as Japan). As quickly as we hated, we made up. Germany and Japan, moral enemies in the 40's, became close allies mere years later. With the "death" of the USSR, Americans saw the dissapearance of a threat...and we returned to our inward view. 
As a kid, i was pro-Isreali. Then, with age and understanding, i began to really sympathize with the Arab plight. I saw their pain, and understood their frustration. You would find me arguing their arguments, defending their views. But no longer. With four maniacal acts, the terrorists burned from my heart any understanding i have, or will ever have, for their cause. I have degrees in Political Science and History, and studied Middle East extensively. Im not just an average joe when concerning this region. Before i went to law school, i considered joining the Foreign Service. But my view is forever colored....forever. Throw out the reasoned arguments, throw out the balanced analysis...all i want is blood. I them dead, i want their families dead, i want their cities razed and salt rubbed into the soil, so that never again will life take root. Most of all, i just want to know my target...and in time i will. 
So what have the terrorists accomplished? They dragged Americans out of our lazy slumber. They hit America in the way she has only been hit once before...and in a way we vowed never to be hit again. Congratulations, you now have the greatest power in the history of this wretched species seeing blood. You now have aligned limitless resources, a vast military, and the global superpower onto a laser-tight goal; your utter destruction. 
Rest assured, America will not go back to business as usual. We will not just hope the parties work things out. No, this global cop has unsheated his billy club....and to paraphrase Theodore Roosevelt...take a look at the size of my goddam stick.
In 1899, terrorists blew up the US battleship Maine (the Maine and the Texas were the first two battleships commissioned by the US Navy) this occured in Manila Bay. Although never certain, it appreared that Spanish operatives commited this act. A sleepy US awoke from its slumber, shouting "Remember the Maine, to hell with Spain." Admiral Dewey proceeded to sail a US fleet into Manila Bay, sinking the Spanish fleet. The US proceeded to dismantle 350 years of Spanish Imperial holdings. We did not stop till the Spanish flag was swept from the hemisphere. This was over one ship.
What do you think will happen to you? The US will no longer take a laizze-fair approach to the middle east...with this attack we are justified in forcing our own agenda...and we will do so at the point of the greatest military in history. 
You are dead, your movement is dead. There is no one in the world who can dare look us in the eye and refuse the righteous might of these United States. Already the Taliban, Libya, Hamas, Islamic Jihad, Iran all deny particpation, and are looking for the parachutes as their planes screech flaming toward the Earth. These statements are from groups which gladly damned America in the press for decades. They changed their tune because they know what has happened. It is easy to ridicule the shark when you are on the beach...but now you are in the water...and we taste blood.
Cheers to the Isrealis. Now when they attack a Palestinian position, they attack not just for themselves, but for us as well. Do you see what has happened? We care, we are paying attention, and this time, we will not get lazy and turn away. Now, you are our priority.
We have awken from our slumber...and our hunger can only be satiated by your flesh. 280 million voices cry as one...and they will be answered. The average American once didn't care...now, he knows the pain and loss caused by you. 
America comes for you, infidels. Bow before your god and beg for mercy...because you will find none here. 

Cheers
Sameer 

Sameer, you always impress me with your words. Thank you.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (G60teknik)*

quote:[HR][/HR]whats China's view on the entire mess?
friend of a friend said they where financing Osama Bin Laden indirectly.... and he intern would fiance umbrella groups...
I havent heard them issue a statement as of yet, and considering the rest of the world has.....[HR][/HR]​That is incorrect. China has had their own problems with Islamic militants trying to setup an "East Turkistan" in the western portion of their country. In addition, there have been bus and car bombings there that have been traced to Islamic militants.
Basically I think if you're one of these extreme Islamic people, as long as you're not Muslim, you're the enemy.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (4Rings)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (4Rings)*

this should have been the presidents speech!!!!!
it was moving and brilliant and remminded me what america can accomplish when put to motion
thank you 4rings!!


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (needaveedub)*

Don't thank me. Sameer wrote it on Audiworld. I'll let him know you appreciate it.


----------



## needaveedub (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Got this in an email.. (Wholsea)*

wow i missed that one too america the good nieghbor!!!!!
so true i never even thought of that....jeez


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (RENNSPORT_Passalt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On a side note..... glad to see the Lumber thread will soon be replaced as the largest thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Sadly, this is definitely not the way I wanted to do it


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who cares if Warren buffet loses billions? Like Barkshire Hathaway really matters in the scheme of the big picture or, even in the financial, futures or securities markets...[HR][/HR]​It's cut and paste. In any case, people can still be concerned about their money and other things. Just because the biggest thing in our lives has just happened does not mean everything just stops. Like Jeb said- We need to carry on.


----------



## myvwtoo (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

I'm having way too many feelings about this right now
anger, sadness, wanting to kill. 
this sux, 
this can only make us stronger in some way


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: Got this in an email.. (needaveedub)*

wow! 3 more buildings down


----------



## Daden (Feb 26, 2000)

*Re: Got this in an email.. (jim wilson)*

Sameer.... Is the man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who cares if Warren buffet loses billions? Like Barkshire Hathaway really matters in the scheme of the big picture or, even in the financial, futures or securities markets...[HR][/HR]​It matters because with every company that is harmed financially.. with ever business that is wiped out, people lose their jobs. It could be a small mom and pop shop that is wiped out because of a critical operation what was destroyed. It could be a financial giant that must now terminate hundreds of jobs in order to continue to operate. When a company falters, the first to be hit are the employees laid off and their families. "Big Business" is not a faceless entity. When it bleeds, it is the blood of individual employees and their families.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (AZGolf)*

I guess they don't know what happened to the last country that attacked us like that.


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I guess they don't know what happened to the last country that attacked us like that. [HR][/HR]​Unfortumately, *we're* not that kind of country anymore. And at least back then, we knew EXACTLY where to go.
This poop is crazy.
Steve


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JKF001)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
On another level, my friend woz on dis other forum when a guy posted the following link: http://www.girlieaction.com/coup/coup-index.html 
I swear its unbelievable - look at the first image - I'm stunned.







[HR][/HR]​i'd like to see their sack in a vice grip


----------



## BUCKWILDVW (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ssvr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Unfortumately, *we're* not that kind of country anymore. And at least back then, we knew EXACTLY where to go.
[HR][/HR]​oh..trust me.. i think we are truly pissed and we ARE still that kind of country at heart... your just unfortunately right about not knowing who to take our rage out on.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BUCKWILDVW)*

They will figure out where to go. any country that supports terrorism is "where to go"


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Vr6dubs)*

My point regarding Warren Buffet is, it is one person but, because he happens to be so famously rich, it's like the rest of us are suppoed to give a flying fudge that he will likly lose a billion or two in the coming months. IMO, the mega rich like that should never be that rich in the first place. The lopsided distribution of wealth in our country is sickening and, these corporate **********s (who get thier money via the financial losses and profiteering of the average American) are treated like celebrities or, important national figures. Hello? These people steal from the poor and, give to the rich. 
Does anyone here really care if every billionaire in the US loses his ass? I sure as hell don't. Thier disgusting wealth and unethical business practices truly sicken me. Always have, always will. 
C'mon, these scoundrels own, operate and represent companies that calculate whether it's better to let people die and settle the lawsuits or, recall a product and pay the price in lost sales and replacement costs. They simply go with the cheapest method. If it's cheaper to knowingly let people die, due to a faulty product, that is perfectly legal, since they are merely pursuing a "fair profit". Look at the auto and tobacco industries. The proof is in the pudding folks.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BUCKWILDVW)*

your just unfortunately right about not knowing who to take our rage out on.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm sure they like your way of thinking. Thats what they're hoping for. Like someone said earlier today- there is a new set of rules.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

Warren buffet made his own money. capitalism is what makes this counrty great


----------



## johnnychimpo (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My point regarding Warren Buffet is, it is one person but, because he happens to be so famously rich, it's like the rest of us are suppoed to give a flying fudge that he will likly lose a billion or two in the coming months. IMO, the mega rich like that should never be that rich in the first place. The lopsided distribution of wealth in our country is sickening and, these corporate **********s (who get thier money via the financial losses and profiteering of the average American) are treated like celebrities or, important national figures. Hello? These people steal from the poor and, give to the rich. 
Does anyone here really care if every billionaire in the US loses his ass? I sure as hell don't. Thier disgusting wealth and unethical business practices truly sicken me. Always have, always will. 
C'mon, these scoundrels own, operate and represent companies that calculate whether it's better to let people die and settle the lawsuits or, recall a product and pay the price in lost sales and replacement costs. They simply go with the cheapest method. If it's cheaper to knowingly let people die, due to a faulty product, that is perfectly legal, since they are merely pursuing a "fair profit". Look at the auto and tobacco industries. The proof is in the pudding folks.[HR][/HR]​Sounds like you need to move to CUBA or some other "comie" country










[Modified by omegabyte, 3:53 PM 9-12-2001]


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hello? These people steal from the poor and, give to the rich. 
Does anyone here really care if every billionaire in the US loses his ass? I sure as hell don't. Thier disgusting wealth and unethical business practices truly sicken me. Always have, always will. [HR][/HR]​No one can help you if you have zero comprehension of how the economy works. If it were not for people that start companies and businesses that are successful and in turn EMPLOYEE MILLIONS OF EMPLOYEES then our country would be in ruin. Probably 60% of Americans work for a company where the head of the company makes over a million dollars a year. Put all those companies out of business and you destroy the workings of our country. Get a friggin clue buddy.


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (AZGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No one can help you if you have zero comprehension of how the economy works. If it were not for people that start companies and businesses that are successful and in turn EMPLOYEE MILLIONS OF EMPLOYEES then our country would be in ruin. Probably 60% of Americans work for a company where the head of the company makes over a million dollars a year. Put all those companies out of business and you destroy the workings of our country. Get a friggin clue buddy.[HR][/HR]​Although a little crude, 100% correct. We need the Bill Gates and Trumps. Your jealousy of their wealth is no reason to hate them.
Steve


----------



## konza (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My point regarding Warren Buffet is, it is one person but, because he happens to be so famously rich, it's like the rest of us are suppoed to give a flying fudge that he will likly lose a billion or two in the coming months. IMO, the mega rich like that should never be that rich in the first place. The lopsided distribution of wealth in our country is sickening and, these corporate **********s (who get thier money via the financial losses and profiteering of the average American) are treated like celebrities or, important national figures. Hello? These people steal from the poor and, give to the rich. 

Does anyone here really care if every billionaire in the US loses his ass? I sure as hell don't. Thier disgusting wealth and unethical business practices truly sicken me. Always have, always will. 

C'mon, these scoundrels own, operate and represent companies that calculate whether it's better to let people die and settle the lawsuits or, recall a product and pay the price in lost sales and replacement costs. They simply go with the cheapest method. If it's cheaper to knowingly let people die, due to a faulty product, that is perfectly legal, since they are merely pursuing a "fair profit". Look at the auto and tobacco industries. The proof is in the pudding folks.[HR][/HR]​There are very few words in your post that are not DEAD WRONG and smacking of ignorance. I'd counter them but other things have me way too upset right about now. There are principled socialists and there are those who are ignorant and uninformed. Nothing in your post indicates that you are a principled socialist.


----------



## dieselgrrrrl (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jwwight)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There are principled socialists and there are those who are ignorant and uninformed. Nothing in your post indicates that you are a principled socialist.[HR][/HR]​i totally agree... i don't believe this would be the best medium to enlighten people on marx or mills, either... 
if you berate warren buffet for being wealthy, you might as well berate the majority of the american people for being a part of the capitalist system. aren't we all, for the most part, struggling to get to the top (the top being having acquired the most wealth)? the difference is that warren buffet was successful.


----------



## mcflei (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (texasvr6)*

Are you drive a german car!?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*









*List of suvivors "The list is updated every 15 minutes and it is alphabetically SORTED by last name" * 
http://wtc.ny.com/


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Cullen)*

I think he is mad b/c they are rich from unethical business practices. I hate the rich that do no good with their money. If someONE has billions of dollars like buffet and gates, they should give back to the country and people that made them rich. I'm all for making money and being rich, but not when that means diceiving the american people. Capitalism means you can have a pornshop or doctors office, not that you can intentionally conceal information from people. Ford knew about the tire thing well before it made the news.

edit: I just checked that list and I can't believe that people are putting prank names on there. That sickens me to see that some people in this country are that twisted.










[Modified by Power5, 8:44 AM 9-13-2001]


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

Whats funny is there are some people using Windows that have Geico insurance that are thinking the same thing.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whats funny is there are some people using Windows that have Geico insurance that are thinking the same thing.[HR][/HR]​
That's me, but I'm not thinking the same thing.


----------



## Jetta2go (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

I know this is kinda silly, but lets keep this thread going and then lock it at exactly 1350, the height of the wtc.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Jetta2go)*

Oh man, the BBC just reported that the body of a stewardess was found in the WTC rubble, her hands tied behind her back.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

*Latest developments*
• Five firefighters have been rescued from an SUV buried under rubble from the World Trade Center.


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

If you haven't read the first few pages, do. very interesting to read reactions of members as things happened.


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

I just got in contact with my family that lives in the east.. I had no Idea that one of my cousins was working in the WTC.. he was in one off the smaller buildings not the towers.. after the 1st crash he ran all the way to the river, and from there go a ride on a small boat to the other side.. he was really freeked out.. like many other people








BTW I just saw on tv that they found 5 rescue workers alive in a SUV!! no more SUV bashing out of my mouth..


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dj age one)*

That's damm amazing. What kinda SUV was it? I'm sure everyone has heard about the rescue worker on the 82nd floor that road the tumbling building down and broke only a leg. That is downright unbelieveable.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you haven't read the first few pages, do. very interesting to read reactions of members as things happened.[HR][/HR]​I'd like to think that most of us have read all 36 pages of this thread.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAVentoGLX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]we need Clinton to come back and help us!!![HR][/HR]​WTF kinda bonehead statement is this? What would expect Clinton to do? Bomb an Aspirin factory again? Rally around our current president!


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's damm amazing. What kinda SUV was it? I'm sure everyone has heard about the rescue worker on the 82nd floor that road the tumbling building down and broke only a leg. That is downright unbelieveable.[HR][/HR]​ click here 
I heard about the man who "rode out" the collapsing building too. Amazing!


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

bin laden arrested!! bin laden has been arrested in afganistan!! he has been put under house arrest!! the taliban has arrested him.. thats all I know as of now!!


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dj age one)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bin laden arrested!! bin laden has been arrested in afganistan!! he has been put under house arrest!! the taliban has arrested him.. thats all I know as of now!![HR][/HR]​You can hope for the best in that they are telling the truth, but I cannot fully believe that what they say by "house arrest" really means anything. Right now we've got them begging for their lives. They'll say anything to save their a$$


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

thats true.. but I think there so scared that they would do anything to avoid feeling the rath of the US..


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think he is mad b/c they are rich from unethical business practices. I hate the rich that do no good with their money. If someONE has billions of dollars like buffet and gates, they should give back to the country and people that made them rich. I'm all for making money and being rich, but not when that means diceiving the american people. Capitalism means you can have a pornshop or doctors office, not that you can intentionally conceal information from people. Ford knew about the tire thing well before it made the news.

edit: I just checked that list and I can't believe that people are putting prank names on there. That sickens me to see that some people in this country are that twisted.








yeah.. there are a bunch of Saddam Hussien's in there... 
[Modified by Power5, 8:44 AM 9-13-2001][HR][/HR]​


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (dj age one)*

Too late. The damage is done and he and "those who harbor" now must pay for what they did. Bin Ladens head could not begin to pay for our loss. Do you think they care about their own life(these people sign up to crash planes!)?


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

from what it looks like, people in afghanistan are preparing for us to flatten them. i only hope the innocent ones can get out in time.
obin


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you haven't read the first few pages, do. very interesting to read reactions of members as things happened.
I'd like to think that most of us have read all 36 pages of this thread.[HR][/HR]​i read every one, some twice. i thatn everyone abroad for their support.
Matthew
anybody else hear the guy(i wish i would have remembered his name but he was a gov offcial) say they could not deny the plane in pennsylvania was shot down?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Vr6dubs)*

Thought you guys might be interested in this pic:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Vr6dubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
anybody else hear the guy(i wish i would have remembered his name but he was a gov offcial) say they could not deny the plane in pennsylvania was shot down?[HR][/HR]​That could explain why debris was found six miles away from the crash site.


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (CanuckPal)*

CNN is reporting that the black box recorder has been found from the plane in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Anna)*

(CNN) -- One of the flight recorders from the American Airlines 757 that slammed into the Pentagon is sending out transponder signals, one leader of rescue efforts said Thursday.


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Power5)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Quote from Power5: "I think he is mad b/c they are rich from unethical business practices. I hate the rich that do no good with their money. If someONE has billions of dollars like buffet and gates, they should give back to the country and people that made them rich. I'm all for making money and being rich, but not when that means diceiving the american people. Capitalism means you can have a pornshop or doctors office, not that you can intentionally conceal information from people. Ford knew about the tire thing well before it made the news."[HR][/HR]​EXACTLY. For those who say I am clueless...LOL, lol, lol...
You are the ones who think that the country needs billionaires to function. Quick tip: A corporation can function just fine, whether its top brass are billioniares or, the top brass are merely small millioniares (worth perhaps $5-50 million. Still PLENTY of money and PLENTY of power), leaving much more wealth to be distributed among employees. BTW, such a structure would actually create a more active and vibrant economy, since a greater portion of our nation's wealth would be liquid and, wouldn't be tied up in the personal accounts of so few.
If Bill Gate's wealth was redistributed among his employees, there would be enough to give 700,000 people a $100,000 in real, tangible assets. Or, 7 MILLION people could have an additional $10,000 in real, personal assets. Wealth would not be lost, it would only be spread among a greater number of people, thus diluting its political power, but increasing its economic power. 
Many people bemoan the fact that there is great voter apathy during elections. That is because most voters have little at stake. Our political system is no longer based on idealogical beliefs and interests but, economic ones. While voter(people) turn out may hover between 20-40% for elections, if turnout was measured in economic terms, voter turn out would be more like 75-90%. Why would people vote when, they have nothing at stake either way? If you have nothing and, have little hope of attaining something, then you also have little to lose. If I had nothing to lose, I wouldn't care either.
Again, so many here rant and rave, claiming to know so much, when all they is prove jusy how little they truly know about our economic and political system. THIS ignorance itself is why our system has been allowed to be distorted as it has. THINK before you chastize, folks.


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

Do you really think this is the time or place for your stupid anti-rich rant? Go start this ****e somewhere else. This thread is about the Attack on America.
Why don't YOU think before you post stupid ****e in the wrong thread??

Steve


----------



## jasonhouse (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ssvr6)*

Of course it is not the time. I made a simple comment regarding a news wire post that said Warren Buffet may lose alot of money. My point was, who cares? 
Then, people began personally attacking me for saying that (thus saying that they do care if he loses money. Why they care, I have no idea). So, I had to respond in some way. I am not going to sit around, allowing people to bash and personally attack me for pointing out the obvious (that we shouldn't care if billionaires are losing money right now. Thousands of others are losing thier LIVES)...
If you can't understand that then, I'm sorry. I didn't know that this wasn't the forum for discussing NEWS AND POLITICS. It sure liked like it said that on the way in here...



[Modified by jasonhouse, 4:58 PM 9-13-2001]


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

Guys, I just want to say that this thread is/will be a part of our history. Thats friggin cool. I am going to save this thread. Reading it from the beginnining and seeing the posts in chronological order still makes me think its too unbelievable to happen.


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (2lowA4)*

BTW-33,000 views? Thats incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krass (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

Just know Mr. Bin Laden, these actions will not go unpunished.
Should have known America would only become stronger with such an action.
.... My home sweet home!
Krass


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jasonhouse)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you can't understand that then, I'm sorry. I didn't know that this wasn't the forum for discussing NEWS AND POLITICS. It sure liked like it said that on the way in here...[HR][/HR]​I said *thread* dip****e, not *forum*. 

On topic for this THREAD, everyone wear red, white, and blue tomorrow. Also, around the nation and I think world, everyone is lighting a candle a 7:00 pm. Please take part.
Steve


----------



## sooner_11 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ssvr6)*

This candle lighting . . . is it an organized thing? What time central time is it and will there be aerial photographs/satellite photographs if this is a world organized event?


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sooner_11)*

To tell you the truth, I don't know. I was just told that everyone should light a candle. I'm going to put it on my porch, where my new American Flag is hanging.

Steve


----------



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

It isn't over. The terrorists are still trying. They've arrested 10 more men, some of whom tried to board planes posing as pilots. They had fake uniforms, and pilot licenses.
And were carrying knives. I commend the finally diligent efforts of airport security.


----------



## HawaiianGetta (May 9, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Sunil)*

My heart goes out to those families that have been hurt by this act of war. I just recently got in touch with my uncle and best friend who both work in the pentagon. They are both doing just fine. I know how it feels to worry and wonder if they did survive or didn't. Please everyone and anyone do all that you can to help these families and the rescue parties in any way possible! 
*GOD BLESS AMERICA & THE PEOPLE*


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (wolfsburg_1.8t)*

From my friend in Canda........please pass it on if you like it.

Listen to the silence...
Let us not forget the innocent...
The hundreds on 4 commercial jets...
The thousands in two collapsed buildings...
Those at the Pentagon...
Our brothers and sisters...
Our mothers & fathers...
Children, grandparents, friends, and neighbors...
Do you believe they woke up this morning and said,
"what a great day to die... in total terror."
Imagine being on the 110th floor when the building fell.
Imagine seeing your plane going into a tower, and having no control.
Imagine the 20-30 minutes of pure terror before their deaths.
Stop typing, stop reading, stop thinking, and just listen to the silence.
There are thousands of voices missing today. Listen to the silence, and pray to your god that those who did not plan to die today(9/11) will never be forgotten.
No one should have died today.
There was no reason.
Let us not forget.
Listen to the silence...


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

In a plane you can see the WTC from 10 min out, imagine seeing the burning tower and knowing your plane is hijacked and going the same way.


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jim wilson)*

Just found out we have some real close friends who have a nephew among the FDNY still missing. Whether it be prayers, good vibes or positive thoughts - anything you can offer would be cool.
Also, my brother is NYPD and is part of the search and rescue team. I also have several friends who are FDNY. I'm hoping they stay safe and sane and ask everyone to hope for the same - for all the people working down there.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sooner_11)*

The New York Jets are now apparently considering a name change.







Much the same way the Washington Bullets became the Wizards.


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

Unfortunately, I really think that they should. Maybe to something American, Patriotic, or Revenge based.

Steve


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Porsche expresses condolences*

http://www.us.porsche.com/english/news/pressreleases/010912.htm 
---
Porsche expresses heartfelt condolences to the American people


Stuttgart. The Board of Directors , the Works Council and all employees of world-wide Porsche concern have reacted to the dreadful events in the USA with deep consternation and incomprehension. Dr. Wendelin Wiedeking, Chairman of the Board of Porsche AG, and Uwe Hück, Chairman of the Works Council at the Zuffenhausen headquarters, spoke in a joint declaration of a terrible tragedy for the American people that cannot have left any human being in the world unmoved: "Our compassion goes out to the families and friends of the victims and to all those injured." 
According to all information presently available to Porsche AG, it may be assumed that none of the employees from Germany nor colleagues from the distribution company Porsche Cars North Atlantic (PCNA) in Atlanta, are among the missing persons. Yesterday at the IAA in Frankfurt, Dr. Wiedeking and Mr. Hück assured the President of PCNA, Fred Schwab, that the entire workforce stands at the side of the American colleagues during these difficult hours. 
In addition, Porsche will join in the commemorative silence which the German Trade Union Federation and the Federal Union of German Employer Association have called for Thursday, September 13, at 10 a.m. Thereafter, in the Porsche sites at Zuffenhausen, Weissach and Ludwigsburg there will be a five minute cessation of work in commemoration of the many victims. 
GO/September 12, 2001 
No 84/01 

----
obin


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ssvr6)*

Religious fanatics? I guess boozing it up in a Florida strip club is considered alright in the eyes of Allah. Bunch of hypocritical scumbags if you ask me. Consider this report on suspected terrorists who are being investigated in Florida:
John Kap, manager of the Pink Pony and Red Eyed Jack's Sports Bar in Daytona Beach, said three men predicted Tuesday's mayhem to a bartender and a patron.
"They were talking about what a bad place America is. They said 'Wait till tomorrow. America is going to see bloodshed,"' Kap said.
He said he told FBI investigators the men in his bar spent $200 to $300 apiece on lap dances and drinks, paying with credit cards. Kap said he gave the FBI credit card receipts and a business card left by one man and a copy of the Quran that was left at the bar.
..............................................................
What a bad place America is? Wasn't so bad when you had a pair of nice big American tats in your face, was it? We're coming, scumbag. Say your prayers.


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

Someone will get hit, and hit hard when all is said and done. 
You hear that MIDDLE EAST? We're coming, and coming soon!

*\........./*
*-BOOM- <-----<ooooooo00000000*
*/'''''''''\*

Steve


[Modified by ssvr6, 12:47 PM 9-14-2001]


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sooner_11)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This candle lighting . . . is it an organized thing? What time central time is it and will there be aerial photographs/satellite photographs if this is a world organized event?
[HR][/HR]​As organized as any spur of the moment e-mail campaign can be.. Here is the e-mail I sent out and yes, I will be doing it myself. I prefaced my e-mail with a personalized blurb about local times and such.
***************************************************************
Friday Night at 7:00 p.m. Stop what you are doing, go outside, and light a candle. 
We will show the world that Americans are strong and united together against terrorism. Please pass this to everyone on your e-mail list. We need to reach everyone across the United States quickly. The message: WE STAND UNITED - WE WILL NOT TOLERATE TERRORISM!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just found out we have some real close friends who have a nephew among the FDNY still missing. Whether it be prayers, good vibes or positive thoughts - anything you can offer would be cool.
Also, my brother is NYPD and is part of the search and rescue team. I also have several friends who are FDNY. I'm hoping they stay safe and sane and ask everyone to hope for the same - for all the people working down there. [HR][/HR]​I and my posse are on it. good luck and best wishes.


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (bigelliot)*

I just wanted to bump this to remind people to use this thread for news, info and developments.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

7:00 EST or what? I keep hearing different times..... or is it 7:00 in whatever time zone you are in?


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

someone said in an earlier thread that it was est but i think that would raise some issues with people working on the west coast.


----------



## jodstr2 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]7:00 EST or what? I keep hearing different times..... or is it 7:00 in whatever time zone you are in?[HR][/HR]​I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (slc92goddess)*

Anybody know?


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (2lowA4)*

i think people are doing it at 7 local time


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Vr6dubs)*

i was out eating at chili's and everyone in the whole place (well just about...







) went outside around 10 (no idea why 10) and lit a candle. it was really quite cool


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

Saw lots of people waving flags and candles all over the roads in Philly. When i came home around 12:30 I found my parents lit 3 and put them in my driveway, effectively blocking me out of it. Parked my car and moved them behind the car. Put one on my car roof. This morning it was lying next to the car sideways. Good thing my car didn't become a really large flaming candle overnight.


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (mad8vskillz)*

Werent they honking car horns and making alot of noise in LA? What was that all about???? These people looked like they were celebrating.


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (2lowA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Werent they honking car horns and making alot of noise in LA? What was that all about???? These people looked like they were celebrating.[HR][/HR]​
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......Celebrating the American Spirit....is it not obvious????????????????????????????????????????????
I'm surprised at how some of you stay up to date the first 2 days but are nowhere to bee seen to offrer advice for those that have no idea.
We already mourned in the morning......we needed to have our Spirits up for the rest of the long haul. 
Seeing all my Washingtonians participating in flags, candles, porch lights, and honking horns gives me a sence of a whole community through out the state.
Thank you Washington!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
UNITED WE STAND!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

Lucky you. 
On my street, I was the ONLY one who lit candles. I'm the only one with a flag(on my car), and no one in this neighbourhood has ever been all too neighbourly, and this tragedy hasn't helped at all


----------



## sooner_11 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (SidRocco)*

Anyone here on a college campus? What has the reaction been like there? Here at OU professors are barely talking about it, but students are during class a little. The main thing we have focused on is the affect this could have on the business world (business major).


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

Well said Duhshet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vertigo- (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VWGolfinWithBex93)*

i can tell you that at the business school at SMU its a pretty somber scene... a lot of the students who graduate go to work for financial firms at the wtc. professors are taking it extremely hard


----------



## Severance (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (vertigo-)*

For those who love America ("Dr. Seuss" style. ) 
Every U down in Uville liked U.S. a lot, 
But the Binch, who lived Far East of Uville, did not. 
The Binch hated U.S! the whole U.S. way! 
Now don't ask me why, for nobody can say, 
It could be his turban was screwed on too tight. 
Or the sun from the desert had beaten too bright 
But I think that the most likely reason of all 
May have been that his heart was two sizes too small. 
But, Whatever the reason, his heart or his turban, 
He stood facing Uville, the part that was urban. 
"They're doing their business," he snarled from his perch. 
"They're raising their families! They're going to church! 
They're leading the world, and their empire is thriving, 
I MUST keep the S's and U's from surviving!" 
Tomorrow, he knew, all the U's and the S's, 
Would put on their pants and their shirts and their dresses, 
They'd go to their offices, playgrounds and schools, 
And abide by their U and S values and rules, 
And then they'd do something he liked least of all, 
Every U down in U-ville, the tall and the small, 
Would stand all united, each U and each S, 
And they'd sing Uville's anthem, "God bless us! God bless!" 
All around their Twin Towers of Uville, they'd stand, 
and their voices would drown every sound in the land. 
"I must stop that singing," Binch said with a smirk, 
And he had an idea--an idea that might work! 
The Binch stole some U airplanes in U morning hours, 
And crashed them right into the Uville Twin Towers. 
"They'll wake to disaster!" he snickered, so sour, 
"And how can they sing when they can't find a tower?" 
The Binch cocked his ear as they woke from their sleeping, 
All set to enjoy their U-wailing and weeping, 
Instead he heard something that started quite low, 
And it built up quite slow, but it started to grow-- 
And the Binch heard the most unpredictable thing... 
And he couldn't believe it--they started to sing! 
He stared down at U-ville, not trusting his eyes, 
What he saw was a shocking, disgusting surprise! 
Every U down in U-ville, the tall and the small, 
Was singing! Without any towers at all! 
He HADN'T stopped U-Ville from singing! It sung! 
For down deep in the hearts of the old and the young, 
Those Twin Towers were standing, called Hope and called Pride, 
And you can't smash the towers we hold deep inside. 
So we circle the sites where our heroes did fall, 
With a hand in each hand of the tall and the small, 
And we mourn for our losses while knowing we'll cope, 
For we still have inside that U-Pride and U-Hope. 
For America means a bit more than tall towers, 
It means more than wealth or political powers, 
It's more than our enemies ever could guess, 
So may God bless America! Bless us! God bless!


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Severance)*

It just occurred to me, the airlines the terrorists chose to use in their attacks... *UNITED AMERICAN(s)* .. hokey? maybe, but still... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

I was very happy to see that at 7pm that night, when I went outside to light my candle..that others in my apartment complex were doing the same.....all told..everyone that was home that I could see did it..was very touching and moving......United as Americans we stand.....


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (JettaManDan)*

I got forwarded this message from a friend......as you can see, he has very good points. Hope you all can follow........
I think it is disgusting that all of a sudden, gee whiz out of the freaking blue, that your company pops up offering Patriotic Goods after one of the most tragic events in our nations history....
http://www.patriotoutlet.com/cmpgn/index.html 
I don't recall anyone trying to sell me patriotic items before. Patriotism is not something that should come and go on an as-needed-basis. Patriotism lives in your heart, and should be celebrated everyday. Patriotism is not a bottom line, Patriotism is not a margin, or Become a distributor, or wholesaler, this is just embarrassing. I'm outraged, and disgusted!!!


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

the dr. suess poem thing rocks!!!








the patriotic merchandise website is gross


----------



## asceticsoul (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Erynne936)*

In any case I think they meant show your *patriotism*, not patronage. How tasteless.








Dr. Drew


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (asceticsoul)*

I just sent them an email 
quote:[HR][/HR]
I find your site truly tasteless. And I will encourage my friends to avoid it. And I surely hope you are dedicating 100% of your profits to a charity that needs it, like the Red Cross or Salvation Army. 
Besides, why would I want to show *you* my "patronage" when I can, and do, show my "patriotism" to America each and every day through my thoughts and actions?
Good day
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## DUHSHET (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just sent them an email 

I find your site truly tasteless. And I will encourage my friends to avoid it. And I surely hope you are dedicating 100% of your profits to a charity that needs it, like the Red Cross or Salvation Army. 
Besides, why would I want to show *you* my "patronage" when I can, and do, show my "patriotism" to America each and every day through my thoughts and actions?
Good day
[HR][/HR]​
I couldnt of put it anybetter myself....


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (DUHSHET)*

count me in with the letters to:

are the profits from your sales going to any charities associated with this national tradgedy? if so how much?
if not, i find it very distasteful that a company would try to profit with a thing like this... tell me, when are the george bush dolls comming with the pull string that say inspiring phases?


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (turborave)*

it was great when cn announced that flordia based bussiness sellg american flags rasied the price


----------



## turborave (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jayseal22)*

i find it interesting that this thread started being about when the 1st plane hit and has gone all the way up to people selling t shirts about it... wierd... not saying its bad... just interesting to see the progression..


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just sent them an email 
[HR][/HR]​<sigh>it looks like all I accomplished with this email was being added to their spam list...








quote:[HR][/HR]
$14.95 + S&H
Wear your pride in AMERICA! $14.95 + S&H


High Quality Patriotic T-Shirts - American Made
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Show your pride in AMERICA by wearing these custom designed, high quality, thick 100% Cotton T-Shirts.

Wear your
PATRIOTISM
proudly on
your chest! 
America United T-Shirt Operation Justice T-Shirt 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To order, please call our toll free number 
(800) 836-8690
Click Here For More Information
Order Online Now
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$4.95 shipping and handling charge 

[HR][/HR]​


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

No mention of donating any part of the money to a charity? Lame. I'm all for people making money, we all gotta eat. But with something like this you HAVE TO give at least some of the money you make to the people hurt by the events that you are capitalizing on. Otherwise make a different T - Shirt.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

Anyone notice all the pop-ups now for this t-shirt business.. argh..
anyways, here we are.. almost 6 weeks later and Al-Queda is now feeling our full wrath.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

And banner ads for Ties... die-cut flag graphics etc...
Thanks for bringing this thread back up from the depths... Interesting to read it from the beginning again


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Apparently the second plane was hijacked. Time to go hunt down and nuke Osama bin-Laden or whatever his name is







[HR][/HR]​Good call man... the 10th post in this thread... you must have connections


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (sooner_11)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We may yet see the full potential of the US military, weak my a....







[HR][/HR]​I don't know if weak is the word.. but keep in mind that NATO is now supplying AWACS planes to patrol our skies while our birds are over there. 
That just doesn't seem right. We're definitely strong, but for how long?


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (FAR~FROM~MUGEN)*

[Modified by Hawkmoon, 9:46 AM 11-20-2001]


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

How far we have come huh


----------



## BostonMk4 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

Why the bump? Hasn't this thread run it's course?


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BostonMk4)*

iTS NICE TO LOOK THROUGH. this is something we should not forget


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jayseal22)*

It is good to read through. I don't want to ever forget. I don't want these monuments removed from games, movies, or tv shows. I want to remember what happened on this day for the rest of my life.
This thread is just one of those things.

Steve


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ssvr6)*

Steve...thats the funniest part of this messed up thing we call society.
Everyone preaches dont forget dont forget...what does hollywood do? start pulling everything with twin towers in a shot in a movie to remove it, and remove it from movie posters, and remove it from everywhere.
I live in nyc..yes i know they are gone..i just have to look at the skyline...i dont need to be reminded their gone, but 10,15,20 years from now i would like to be reminded of what they looked like amongst all the other buildings that they stood so tall over.
Just in case steve im on your side if you couldnt pick up on it...sometimes i just ramble


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (BLUE NRG)*

I hear ya man. It's really tough for you New Yorkers. It hit close to home for me since my wife's family lives in Jersey and her best friend worked for SUN in the towers. She's ok, but none the less.
I just think this thread, isn't one of those threads that deserves to die. It's not as interesting as the lumber thread, but it does capture the reactions of all Vortexers from the moment this event occurred to the now months after.
I'm still in shock and it's going to be really hard for me when I go up there in March to see my new Niece and have to see that now ominous skyline.
Anyway, looks like I'm rambling too...
Steve


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jayseal22)*

quote:[HR][/HR]iTS NICE TO LOOK THROUGH. this is something we should not forget [HR][/HR]​I actually saved it and sent it to myself to keep. 35,000+ views. That is impressive.


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ssvr6)*

It's seems like a long time ago, but I can still remember sitting there in school on the 11th in shock and thinking about how sad a day this is, and how it will not be forgotten.


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (wolfsburger)*

I've spent the last couple of hours reading each and every one of the posts in this thread. Something very strange happened.
My mind took me back to that day. Suddenly I felt like I had just been awoken by my mom's freaking out in the next room. I remember going to my computer (because i'm an internet junkie) before anything else, as usual, and heading for the vortex; really for no reason at all. I guess my brain still hadn't processed what she was screaming about and what the commotion was about.
I remember reading the very first post and thinking, "this guy's probably watching some stupid movie trailer..." followed by "damn, that's a really good photochop.." and then "....OHMYGOD..."
I reached for my remote to turn on the satellite and the TV and with the other hand i was opening a new browser to get to CNN's website. My hands were shaking, i was breathing really fast, and for some reason, my brain kept telling the rest of me to just relax; this was nothing but a bad dream or some big misunderstanding. Kind of like the Orson Wells incident with The War Of The Worlds.
I remember watching the second plane go into the other building. I remember wincing and gasping. I remember thinking that now would be a good time to wake up, expecting to sit bolt upright in bed ina cold sweat and with a racing pulse. 
I remember that none of that happened. It was real.
I still cant describe the amalgam of emotions i felt that day (and the ones that followed). Anger and rage were dominant, but there was more. I don't think I'll ever forget.


[Modified by TwoLitreVW, 9:41 PM 11-21-2001]


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (TwoLitreVW)*

I know i wont ever forget... heres a brief (at least ill try and make it brief) story about 9/11 that happend to me, that i left off the vortex. Im just wondering how other familes are dealing with the holidays since the attacks... me, im doing wonderful, and i have a wonderful family to thank
I had a cousin that i lost in the WTC on 9/11. She had just moved up to NYC a week prior to start a job on that monday. She wasnt due to be at work untill 930am, but as retold by my aunt, she had left very early to get a fresh start on the day, and set her desk and office up for her new job and her new life in a new city. When the towers were hit i was scared, and horrorfied as to what had happend, it wasnt till later that night when i found out someone close to me was lost.
I remember coming to work the next day still in tears from the night before. I didnt sleep, i just stayed up and watched MSNBC hoping to see her crawing out of the rubble. People from work were wondering what was wrong with me, but i didnt speak.. infact for 2 days i really said nothing more than, yes/no and hi. After a week went by we all pretty much came to the conclusion that she was gone, and there is nothing we can do about it. It was a terrible ill feeling, that was not satisfied with... "shes gone and we cant do anything about it". It wasnt untill last week, that i finally told friends and coworkers about my cousin. I was sitting in the breakroom and i over heard a young lady just nagging and complaining that she cant watch her TV programs anymore without them being interupted by events of 9/11 and/or the bombing in afghanistan... she went on to say "why cant we just forget it happened"... that right there almost made me flip out and knock her out, but a sense of control quickly came over me. I walked over to her and told her "you dont get closure from forgetting, there are families out there that have lost loved-ones that didnt even get a chance to say goodbye to, and its not just NYC thats affected, the whole world is affected... *I* was affected, because im minus one great cousin." Anyways, that day really got to me, i talked with my mother that night and she told me that everyone would be down the day before thanksgiving, and i asked if we were going to have a memorial/funeral service for Kayla... she said no... that enraged me and i quickly hung up the phone. I thought that my family was just going to forget. 
Yesterday we met family at the airport, it wasnt untill later in the afternoon that everyone is here, and the mood was quiet festive. Everyone was laughing, hugging and kissing each other.. it was a great loving feeling to have everyone close together again. My aunt came over to me later and handed me a grad picture of Kayla and I. I had to gather myself to keep from crying. She told me she had something special to show me.. she put in a video, and we all sat around in the livingroom waiting for it to begin.... 12/25/85 was on the lower right hand corner of the screen, i knew what it was. I had seen this video thousands of times, but never had it made me feel so warm and happy inside before.
It was christmas of 85.. Kayla, two other cousins, and myself were sitting around the christmas tree opening presents. Both Kayla and I were 6, and we were always competeting at everything we did. We were both rushing to open up our presents the quickest, wrapping paper and ribbon was being thrown everywhere.. imediately we started throwing it at each other, then boxes, the unopened presents were being tossed at one another, followed by a loud ungodly howling cry from both of us. I looked around the livingroom and saw everyone smiling and laughing alond with it, and then I understood why we werent having a funeral or memorial service for Kayla. You shouldnt have a service to remember someones death, you should celebrate their life, and thats what we continued to do that night. 
Its amazing how just a month and a half ago the mood in our family was grim. No one discussed anything about the matter, we just kept to ourselves. But only in america can a holiday really bring a family together and turn the mood. I am damn proud to be american! And im damn proud that i have a family that remains strong at our weakest. So again i ask, how are other families dealing with the holidays... if you yourself are in the same situation, or know someone who is, stop thinking about having them there with you, because you know.. that person is with you, and will always be with you, just keep them in your hearts and they will be with you everywhere you go. I know Kayla is.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone








Kayla Marie Johnson
12/7/80 -to- 9/11/01


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (2lowA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I actually saved it and sent it to myself to keep. 35,000+ views. That is impressive.[HR][/HR]​Im not sure if you notice it, but this post is only 2 months old, and has had twice as many people visiting it than the "lumber" thread which is almost a year old.
God, i cant wait to get off of work


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (hinshu)*

This thread should be saved somewhere on the vortex.
I was late for work that day so I didn't turn on the TV news before I left I just gotup and ran out of the house. I was greated at work by a very grim group of people. I've never seen everybody that grim before even when we've had people in our group die it's never been this grim. So I asked the secrataries what was going on and they told me that a plane had flown into WTC. I was shocked. I quickly setup my thinkpad and tried to find out info on the net b/c we don't have any TV's at work only get 1 radio station in the building and they weren't making any sense. I tried every news site, cnn, news, abcnews, msnbcnews. Everything was down. I turned to the Vortex with the hopes of getting some of my questions answered. I quickly also hitup some friends who I knew were home via AIM and they tried to fill me in with what they were watching. At this time nobody knew what was going on yet. Just as I got the vortex open and I was in this thread I got an IM from a friend saying WTC had been hit again. I was in shock. I didn't believe him and accoused him of lying. Until it was posted here also saying it had happened. I just said "OMG" and everybody looked at me and came over to read this thread to see what was going on. Shortly after this I remenber my Aunt works in NYC and I have a friend that goes to school in DC. So I called a mutual friend to try and get my other friend on his cell b/c I didn't have the number handy. He said he'd already been called and was trying to find some place to hind out. I then ran home to try and call my aunt. There was no answer at home and we don't have her office number. I then tried to call my Grandmother who wasn't home ( I still don't know where she was). I headed back to the office because I'd left all of my stuff there. And I just kept reading the vortex to keep upto date.
I was just in shock. I tried to call friends that I know who had family in NYC but by this time ATTWS's network was down and so were all the phone lines.
Shortly there after I headed home and sat down infront of the TV with my laptop and just watched it all unfold.
This is something that we should never forget. All of the people who died in there was a huge tradgedy and many family were (for lack of a better word) tortured with this news. If we ever forget this has happened we will once again weaken our defenses and open ourselves up for harm.
It was a horrible tradgedy and I will never forget.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (landrumdh)*

Well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today since there is a small group of about 20 of us here, we have been discussing what they were doing when the found out about the attacks. Even though this is a terrible event its interesting to read/hear about stories that came about. Like those who were on the phone with a loved-one when the towers were hit. Driving to work and hearing Howard Stern say "Oh my fu*beep*ing god a plane just hit the WTC"... thats what i remember. I cant wait till the day i have kids, and they are in American History class in high school, and they are studying for a big test and he/she is having problems with the notes... i'll just tell'm to check out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=98195 you'll get all the info you'd need


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (hinshu)*

I thought this was interesting and also thought this thread was a good place for it:
Remarks from an American astronaut who was on the space station 9/11:
"We were in the middle of a private medical conference talking about other things, when the doctor said, 'I need to tell you something very important, Frank. We're not having a very good day down here on Earth.' 
http://www.cnn.com/2001/US/12/08/gen.astronaut.recalls.reut/index.html


----------



## VAB52 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

ttt


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAB52)*

Today is the 3 month anv since this horrible event. I just wanted to post here as I took a short moment of silence.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
RIP Fallen Americans and Citizens of the World. 
Steve


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (ssvr6)*

The National Anthem was a nice touch this morning.


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

We will NOT forget. Which is shown by the constant resurection of this thread.
Prayers to all those who lost somebody and now must go through the holidays.
And also my prayers go out to those who are fighting to try and find those responsible, and also to their familys who are left at home.


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

THATS AMAZING. The entire earth has felt the effects.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jayseal22)*

TTT


----------



## THE Wuss (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (hinshu)*

off topic, but is it me, or does all of jayseals22 posts start with a phrase ALL IN CAPS !!
hehe..


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (THE Wuss)*

Come on man, not here. Let's treat this post like a memorial and be respectful of it. I try to read bits of it at least once a week.
Steve


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!!*

Found this thread again. I posted a reply on Sept. 9th from Barcelona at an internet kiosk.
When the attacks happened, I was "having a siesta" at the hotel room with my friend. Then suddenly I got three text messages to my cell phone telling the news. My brother had watched TV back here in Finland and he told me the news. I couldn't believe what I read, it was like a Hollywood action film come true. I immediately woke up my friend. Later in the evening we had to go to a cafe to drink only a glass of water just to see the news.
A couple of weeks ago I read a story about a Finnish woman, who had been in NYC by the time of the attacks. She actually was in the tower when the plane hit it (or the other tower, don't know exactly). She immediately run away from the towers. Later, when the towers collapsed, she was running away from the dust and managed to get into a building. There were rescued victims and rescue workers asked if anyone had any first-aid skills. This Finnish young lady had been in medical tasks in the army, so she raised her hand. She washed eyes, put arms and legs in splits, comforted people, etc. Her return flight back to Finland went, but she felt she was needed there, so she quit her job in Finland and asked for a loan from her relatives. For the next three weeks she was helping the medical workers in NYC. After that three weeks, she felt tired and left back home to Finland. Now her lungs are being examined because of the asbest dust and she's got about $3000 cell phone bill to pay from that time. I heard the operator had forgiven half of the bill.
I would say this is true devotion. 





[Modified by Son of a B...5er!, 12:29 AM 12-19-2001]


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Son of a B...5er!)*

Yeah, a lot of people decided that what seemed to matter a whole lot on 9/10 wasn't really that important after all. Props to her, hope she is o.k. from a medical standpoint and I hope she gets hooked up with her old job or a better one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAB52 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Hawkmoon)*

^
NOAA image: http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2001/trade.center/interactive/noaa/noaa.html 
More: http://www.sunspot.net/news/nationworld/sns-worldtrade-pix9.photogallery?index=3 
VWVixens? More pix: http://communities.msn.com/VWVixens/vortexbluesbugsandsuch.msnw?Page=2 
[Modified by VAB52, 9:52 AM 1-8-2002]

[Modified by VAB52, 9:58 AM 1-8-2002]


[Modified by VAB52, 10:00 AM 1-8-2002]


----------



## ssvr6 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAB52)*

No matter how much time passes, I'm still effected by this.
I find myself watching specials about families that lost loved ones. Listening to messages on answering machines, imaginging what I would have said or done if I lost my wife in this disaster. I just can't stop from getting teary eyed.
Steve


----------



## jayseal22 (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAB52)*

DAMN THEIR GONE. Its just still hard to take in


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (jayseal22)*

That's crazy!
E


----------



## VAX97 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (Aloha-boy)*

There are GIANT flatbeds rolling out of there 24/7 with ONE piece of iron on them due to weight restrictions. They are hauling out beams that take three days to cut through. Then you look at the pile and realize that there are hundreds of thousands of things that size which need to be hauled out. Amazing. Round the clock going on 4 months, approximately 125 days. 
Ground Zero covers over 16 acres. Again, several very large buildings still need to come down. This is the type of experience that will change the mindset and personality of the men working down at Ground Zero forever. The casualties continue to mount.


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAX97)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The casualties continue to mount.







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (StarrDLuX)*









Just watched a film today of my companys' volunteer efforts at ground zero...
really sad..


----------



## VAB52 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAB52)*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,42653,00.html 
Don't forget that these bastard terrorists FORCED the Dulles passengers to CALL THEIR LOVED ONES TO TELL THEM THEY ARE GOING TO DIE!


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: A plane just crashed into the World Trade Center!!! (VAB52)*

really happy for her, but sad that these children won't have a daddy...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Don't ever forget! 😔


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Never Forget


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

